# Upgrade iMac G4 : ça vaut le coup ?



## CBi (28 Janvier 2007)

Je ne peux me résoudre à me séparer de mon iMac G4 (17'-1.25GHz) mais je serais bien tenté de l'ouvrir pour une cure de jouvence =  
   - mémoire : 768MB => 2GB
   - graveur : Pioneer DVR-106D => DVR-111D
   - disque dur : 80GB 7200RPM 2MB Cache => 320GB 7200RPM 16MB Cache

Problème = si j'en crois l'Activity Monitor, ni Photoshop 8 avec 10 images RAW ouvertes, ni Final Cut Express, n'arrivent à saturer mes 768MB actuels de mémoire.

Je fais donc appel aux spécialistes = après l'upgrade que j'envisage, ce sera le jour et la nuit , ou bien aurai-je l'impression d'avoir jeté 300 euros par la fenêtre ? :hein:


----------



## kitetrip (28 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que tu devrais commencer par le disque dur, c'est un facteur important pour les performances  

Attention, le montage-démontage n'est pas des plus aisé, il ne faut pas oublier de remettre de la pate thermique à certains endroits...


----------



## béber1 (28 Janvier 2007)

verifie aussi si ton modèe peut encaisser 2 Go de ram...?
http://www.histoire-apple.com/imac_flat.html


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2007)

Le jour et la nuit, ne compte pas dessus, il y aura du mieux mais bon... en tout cas je sais pas comment tu fais pour ne pas ocp les 768 mo de ram, mais moi je dépasse régulièrement et facilement les 1 go avec Safari + tunderbird + word + itunes + xpress + toshop.


----------



## CBi (28 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> je dépasse régulièrement et facilement les 1 go avec Safari + tunderbird + word + itunes + xpress + toshop.



A mon avis, c'est word + xpress + toshop qui doit être le trio infernal...  

Pour la RAM à 2Go, c'est effectivement plus que les specs officielles = tous les détails ici.

Si le DD fait une différence, quite à démonter, je crois que je vais me faire la totale...  

Mais Mac 10.5 tournera-t-il sur mon antiquité ou la nouvelle version de OS X sera-t-elle Macintel seulement ?


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Je ne peux me résoudre à me séparer de mon iMac G4 (17'-1.25GHz)
> 
> Je fais donc appel aux spécialistes = après l'upgrade que j'envisage, ce sera le jour et la nuit , ou bien aurai-je l'impression d'avoir jeté 300 euros par la fenêtre ? :hein:



Je peux comprendre ... D'ailleurs on le voit dans les prix d'occasion (comme ça j'ai dit voleur ? Mais non pas du tout ...)

Si tu aimes vraiment ta machine, ce n'est pas 300 euros de jeter. J'ai upgradé un LCIII avec un 68040 pour la moitié de cette somme il y a quelques années et je ne le regrette pas. J'adore cette machine qui a dit plus de 12 ans et est plus petite que le DELL GX280 que j'ai sur mon bureau (trop nul DELL  )


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Mais Mac 10.5 tournera-t-il sur mon antiquité ou la nouvelle version de OS X sera-t-elle Macintel seulement ?




Attends tu imagines apple laisser de côté 70 % des mac user ??   
Par contre sur un G3 je sais pas...
Mais bon Tiger tourne bien sur un imac G3 400, alors pourquoi pas léopard sur un G3 700 mhz.


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2007)

Oui je me ferais pas trop de soucis pour les G4 à plus de 500/600 Mhz 

Enfin j'espère ...

Mais j'essaierais quand même sur l'iBook 300Mhz/40Go/544Mo juste pour rire


----------



## divoli (28 Janvier 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Mais Mac 10.5 tournera-t-il sur mon antiquit&#233; ou la nouvelle version de OS X sera-t-elle Macintel seulement ?



Tr&#232;s probablement; j'ai lu un article qui portait sur des tests faisant tourner L&#233;opard sur des G4 assez anciens et les r&#233;sultats &#233;taient positifs. De plus il me semble, si mes souvenirs sont bons, qu'en 2005 Apple avait d&#233;clar&#233; qu'elle assurait la compatibilit&#233; logicielle des PPC durant au moins 5 ans. Ceci dit, les G3 risquent d'&#234;tre trop faiblards pour &#234;tre compatible avec L&#233;opard.

Pour le reste, j'ai du mal &#224; comprendre comment tu fais pour faire fonctionner  correctement  de tels logiciels avec Tiger et si peu de ram...


----------



## CBi (30 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Pour le reste, j'ai du mal à comprendre comment tu fais pour faire fonctionner  correctement  de tels logiciels avec Tiger et si peu de ram...



Enlève une barrette mémoire de ton mac si tu veux faire l'expérience  

Je ne fais pas de vidéo HD, mais je confirme que pour Final Cut Express (j'ai la version 1.0) tout comme tout comme Photoshop CS 8.0, je travaille sinon en toute souplesse (le processeur n'est quand même qu'un G4), du moins sans "pompages" sur le disque dur, signe a priori que la mémoire installée est suffisante...  

Du coup, je me pose la question = 
- option 1 : rénovation de mon iMac G4 + Apple TV = 600 Euros.
- option 2 : achat d'un mac mini comme "centre multimédia" + MiniPartner 320 Go = 780 Euros.


----------



## Olive94 (30 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux eventuellement essayer le raid en firewire  si tu fais de la vid&#233;o, ca peut aider grandement pour l'acces disque.

Cot&#233; ram, ca aidera un peu. 
Cot&#233; disque dur, un peu plus de m&#233;moire cache ne changera pas grand chose. Le probleme c'est le cpu qui commence &#224; se faire un peu vieux.

Perso avant le bicore g5 j'avais un G4 400 upgrad&#233; en 1,4 gh, avec 2 go et une ati 64 mo de vram, plus un disque dur 7200 rpm. Et j'ai boss&#233; en prod/pao pendant un an et demi/deux ans. C'est vrai que parfois faut etre patient, mais ca marche.


----------



## CBi (30 Janvier 2007)

Olive94 a dit:


> Le probleme c'est le cpu qui commence à se faire un peu vieux.



C'est un peu ce que je me dis aussi... D'où l'idée du mac mini (planqué sous la table, contrôlé par VCN !)



Olive94 a dit:


> Perso avant le bicore g5 j'avais un G4 400 upgradé en 1,4 gh, avec 2 go et une ati 64 mo de vram, plus un disque dur 7200 rpm. Et j'ai bossé en prod/pao pendant un an et demi/deux ans. C'est vrai que parfois faut etre patient, mais ca marche.



Ben oui, quand on n'avait pas mieux, il fallait bien faire avec...  parfois je rêve en voyant les configs que certains conseillent comme "minimum"...


----------



## divoli (30 Janvier 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Enl&#232;ve une barrette m&#233;moire de ton mac si tu veux faire l'exp&#233;rience



Bah il m'arrive de devoir manipuler plusieurs gros fichiers avec Photoshop Elements, et &#231;a me bouffe toute ma m&#233;moire vive. Pour un peu que j'ouvre Word et Adobe Acrobat en m&#234;me temps, et je me retrouve avec un swap du tonnerre. 

Alors retirer une barrette, ce n'est pas la peine d'y penser... :rateau:




CBi a dit:


> Du coup, je me pose la question =
> - option 1 : r&#233;novation de mon iMac G4 + Apple TV = 600 Euros.
> - option 2 : achat d'un mac mini comme "centre multim&#233;dia" + MiniPartner 320 Go = 780 Euros.



Je ne pas bien suivi, mais l'Apple TV va &#234;tre utilisable en Europe ? 

L'option 2 est int&#233;ressante, en tenant aussi compte qu'une r&#233;vision du mini est imminente, avant la sortie de L&#233;opard...


Edit: je viens de voir que tu es en Cor&#233;e...


----------



## béber1 (30 Janvier 2007)

le Mini avec Leopard me semble aussi la meilleure id&#233;e.
Toutefois, l'iMac G4 est comme le Cube un objet exceptionnel. Cela vaut le coup de l'entretenir si c'est possible.
Si c'est pour une utilisation, il vaut mieux un ordi qui suive tant soit peu les evolutions des performances.
Je vois par exemple la d&#233;monstration qui a &#233;t&#233; faite &#224; la derni&#232;re WWDC sur le CoreAnimation. 
C'est impressionnant.
Au point d'y voir l&#224; une r&#233;volution int&#233;gr&#233;e dans le futur Leopard.

Pour cela il faudra avoir une carte graphique (m&#234;me le GMA950 ou sup&#233;rieur &#224; venir) de 64 Mo minimum.
Quand on voit ce qu'il fallait pour activer Quartz Extreme (pour avoir les effets "liquides" de Dashboard par exemple) j'ai bien peur que l'iMac G4 ne puisse pas utiliser certains effets de Leopard.
En a-t-on vraiment besoin...?


----------



## yzykom (30 Janvier 2007)

L'iMac G4 ne permet déjà pas de rendre tous les effets visuels de Tiger. La carte vidéo, du moins sur le mien, est une GForce 4 Mx avec "seulement" 64 Mo, ce qui est largement suffisant dans 95% des situations. Tiger est très impressionnant pour ça, d'ailleurs.

Je me suis inscrit à ce fil car j'envisage aussi une opération similaire dans quelques temps avec mon G4. J'ai vu des tutos bien fichus et en photos sur Macbidouilles et autres. Par contre, j'ai 1Go de Ram et de savoir qu'il est éventuellent possible de monter à 2Go ù'intéresse. Quelqu'un sait-il où l'on peut trouver une liste des modèles compatibles ou non avec cet upgrade ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2007)

essaie de voir www.everymac.com


----------



## yzykom (30 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> essaie de voir www.everymac.com


Merci pour le lien. J'ai trouv&#233; ma r&#233;ponse et je m'en doutais un peu. Je reste donc &#224; 1Go de Ram.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux probablement monter &#224; 1,5 Go


----------



## Olive94 (31 Janvier 2007)

En fait tout se r&#233;sume &#224; peu de choses:
Pour un pro, il faut evidemment essayer le plus possible de renouveller son matos afin d'avoir acces a une logitheque toujours plus interessante pour fournir des presta toujours meilleures.
Pour un amateur eclair&#233;, si on a peu de sous et peu d'imperatifs, il est plus raisonnable de trainer son matos relativement longtemps.
Pour l'amateur eclair&#233; plein aux as, il se passera de mes conseils et trouvera bien le moyen de se faire plaisir de facon on&#233;reuse..
Tout est question de priorit&#233; .

Cela dit: si j'etais amateur eclair&#233;, au lieu d'investir dans une upgrade, a l'heure actuelle, j'acheterais du core duo neuf (mac mini, Imac, etc.) C'est puissant et pas trop cher. 

Meme en pao pro, je saurais pas trop quoi faire d'un xeon quadripro  durant 60&#37; de mon temps de travail !


----------



## yzykom (31 Janvier 2007)

Olive94 a dit:


> En fait tout se résume à peu de choses:
> Pour un pro, il faut evidemment essayer le plus possible de renouveller son matos afin d'avoir acces a une logitheque toujours plus interessante pour fournir des presta toujours meilleures.
> Pour un amateur eclairé, si on a peu de sous et peu d'imperatifs, il est plus raisonnable de trainer son matos relativement longtemps.
> Pour l'amateur eclairé plein aux as, il se passera de mes conseils et trouvera bien le moyen de se faire plaisir de facon onéreuse..
> ...



Je suis tout à fait d'accord. En fait, je commence à être "à l'étroit" côté performances car je suis privé d'USB2 (donc d'iPod récent) et de vidéo HD ou H264. J'achèterai donc probablement un autre iMac vers la fin de l'année ou en 2008 (rien ne presse). Mais je n'ai pas pour autant envie de mettre mon tournesol au rancart vu qu'il tourne encore comme une horloge et qu'il a quand même une autre allure que les petits nouveaux. Et puis ça commence à devenir un relatif "collector".


----------



## melaure (31 Janvier 2007)

Tu as raison, booste le tant qu'on trouve encore facilement les pièces.

Et tu pourras le garder quand tu prendras un MacIntel. Il te permettra de garder quelques applis ou jeux OS 9 sympa


----------



## yzykom (31 Janvier 2007)

C'est aussi une question de co&#251;t :

superdrive : 36 Euro
disque dur : environs 100 Euro
un peu de p&#226;te thermique

soit un total de moins de 150 Euro. ​
Rien &#224; voir avec les 2500 Euro environs de la configuration neuve que j'ai en vue ... mais pas pour tout de suite. :love:


----------



## Olive94 (31 Janvier 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> En fait, je commence à être "à l'étroit" côté performances car je suis privé d'USB2 (donc d'iPod récent) et de vidéo HD ou H264.



Pour un amateur eclairé, un Imac tournesol tout -en-un est vraiment top.
Un cpu superieur a 1gh permet encore de faire tourner X et ses applis les plus frequentes... ca en a encore sous le coude.
A moins d'avoir a traiter de lourds documents, 1 go de ram et 64 mo de vram sont largement suffisant. L'ecran 17' tft est pas mal et le silence vaut tout l'or du monde.
En plus il est beau et pratique. 



Upgrader cette bécane en attendant encore un gain de puissance courant 2007-2008 est une riche idée.

Pour le probleme usb2/ipod, prend toi donc un cable Ipod<-> firewire comme celui là. 

Perso la vidéo HD et le H264 ca m'a jamais manqué  (mais bon...)


----------



## yzykom (31 Janvier 2007)

Olive94 a dit:


> Pour un amateur eclair&#233;, un Imac tournesol tout -en-un est vraiment top.
> Un cpu superieur a 1gh permet encore de faire tourner X et ses applis les plus frequentes... ca en a encore sous le coude.
> A moins d'avoir a traiter de lourds documents, 1 go de ram et 64 mo de vram sont largement suffisant. L'ecran 17' tft est pas mal et le silence vaut tout l'or du monde.
> En plus il est beau et pratique.
> ...



D'accord en tout point.

Pour l'iPod, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; ce qu'il faut : j'ai un iPod 4G Photo qui &#233;tait la derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration &#224; encore proposer le Firewire. 
La vid&#233;o HD, je fais sans (j'attendrai le 24" en 2008). Et pour le reste, &#231;a fonctionne encore tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien et je n'ai jamais l'impression d'utiliser un tacot (Apr&#232;s tout, beaucoup sur ce forum tournent encore avec un G3). Et le bras articul&#233;, c'est top classe et tr&#232;s confortable &#224; l'usage.


----------



## melaure (31 Janvier 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> D'accord en tout point.
> 
> Pour l'iPod, j'ai déjà ce qu'il faut : j'ai un iPod 4G Photo qui était la dernière génération à encore proposer le Firewire.
> La vidéo HD, je fais sans (j'attendrai le 24" en 2008). Et pour le reste, ça fonctionne encore très très bien et je n'ai jamais l'impression d'utiliser un tacot (Après tout, beaucoup sur ce forum tournent encore avec un G3). Et le bras articulé, c'est top classe et très confortable à l'usage.



C'est que si tu patientes encore tu pourras prendre l'iMac 30" Quad-core


----------



## CBi (31 Janvier 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> En fait, je commence &#224; &#234;tre "&#224; l'&#233;troit" c&#244;t&#233; performances car je suis priv&#233; d'USB2 (donc d'iPod r&#233;cent) et de vid&#233;o HD ou H264.



Le premier probl&#232;me a &#233;t&#233; pour moi aussi la connectique = probl&#232;me r&#233;solu il y a un an puisque je me suis d&#233;barass&#233; de mon iMac 17' 800 qui encore assez c&#244;t&#233; pour iMac 17' 1,25 disposant de USB2.  

Seul inconv&#233;nient = il est un peu plus bruyant que le 800 qu'on n'entendait vraiment pas.

Au contraire, j'ai upgrad&#233; mon iMac G3 333 (m&#233;moire - HD - Capty TV) et je le regrette un peu aujourd'hui = pas de Firewire ni de lecture DVD. Pour &#224; peine plus cher, j'aurais du faire un swap G3 333 vers iMac DV avant de faire mon upgrade.


----------



## yzykom (1 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Le premier probl&#232;me a &#233;t&#233; pour moi aussi la connectique = probl&#232;me r&#233;solu il y a un an puisque je me suis d&#233;barass&#233; de mon iMac 17' 800 qui encore assez c&#244;t&#233; pour iMac 17' 1,25 disposant de USB2.
> 
> Seul inconv&#233;nient = il est un peu plus bruyant que le 800 qu'on n'entendait vraiment pas.
> 
> Au contraire, j'ai upgrad&#233; mon iMac G3 333 (m&#233;moire - HD - Capty TV) et je le regrette un peu aujourd'hui = pas de Firewire ni de lecture DVD. Pour &#224; peine plus cher, j'aurais du faire un swap G3 333 vers iMac DV avant de faire mon upgrade.



En revanche, si tu as suivi mon petit calcul, entre un upgrade &#224; 150 Euro (un peu plus pour toi qui peux aussi augmenter la RAM) et un iMac haut-de-gamme neuf &#224; 2000 2500 Euro, il n'y a pas photo c&#244;t&#233; tarif. En plus tu pr&#233;cise que tu as l'USB2. Si tu n'es pas joueur, du moins sur ordinateur, je pense que le jeu en vaut la chandelle. A condition que tu n'aies pas pr&#233;vu d'achat dans l'ann&#233;e, sinon, autant laisser tomber.

Je pense que le bon calcul est de voir :
" Si je fais cette am&#233;lioration, combien de temps suppl&#233;mentaire vais-je garder mon ordinateur ? "
La r&#233;ponse &#224; cette question te dira si l'op&#233;ration est rentable ou non.


----------



## Olive94 (1 Février 2007)

Un ordinateur avec un cpu &#224; + de 1 Gh se garde encore quelque temps &#224; mon avis. Quitte &#224; utiliser des versions d'applis un peu anciennes.


----------



## CBi (1 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Je pense que le bon calcul est de voir :
> " Si je fais cette amélioration, combien de temps supplémentaire vais-je garder mon ordinateur ? "
> La réponse à cette question te dira si l'opération est rentable ou non.



Dans ce cas, comme j'ai toujours mon iMac G3 333 de 1999 et qu'il tourne comme une montre (y compris avec iPhoto 06 !), je fais le saut. 

La config. finalement commandée =
- mémoire : 768MB => 1.5GB (pour ne pas jeter ma barette 512Mb 200pin)
- graveur : Pioneer DVR-106D => DVR-112D
- disque dur : Seagate 320GB 7200RPM 16MB Cache
Le tout pour 190 Euros.

Et ça durera jusqu'à ce qu'Apple nous sorte un iMac plus beau que le tournesol...  Ça arrivera bien un jour = 20th anniversary Mac (1997) -> iMac G3 acidulé & iBook palourde (1999) -> G4 Cube (2000) -> Tournesol (2002) -> .....


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2007)

Tu feras bien attention au démontage. Certains iMacs G4 sont un peu rebelles Je parle de ceux qui ont un caloduc qui traverse la carte mère et sont fixé de part et d'autre de celle-ci avec des clips. Il y a d'ailleurs deux endroits ou il faut remettre de la pâte thermique.

Je suis tombé sur un de ces modèle il y a quelques mois. J'ai été surpris. Pourtant j'ai déja upgardé 4 ou 5 iMacs G4 (DD+lecteur optique+RAM+pile) mais là le démontage est beaucoup plus compliqué et surtout ça m'a valu un court circuit et une carte mère neuve ...


----------



## CBi (1 Février 2007)

Merci du conseil. J'ai le service manual de Apple et j'avais vu ce détail. :mouais: 

Concrètement, le problème, c'est qu'il faut mettre de la pâte thermique en 2 endroits ? Ou y a-t-il une autre difficulté ?

Pour la pâte thermique (je vais utiliser de l'arctic silver 5), le manuel Apple conseille d'en tartiner une boule sur chaque côté des connecteurs thermiques, c'est à dire sur les 2 endroits du socle et les 2 faces correspondantes de la boule = qu'en penses-tu ? Y a-t-il un risque à en mettre trop, ou plutôt à n'en mettre pas assez ?


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2007)

Pas besoin d'en mettre trop car quand tu vas ré-assembler elle va être écrasée par les deux surfaces et tu risques d'en avoir sur la carte mère (et aussi plein les doigts, du coup tu salis ton Mac en le remontant). Difficile de décrire la quantité, je dirais l'équivalent d'un demi tic-tac (le bonbon) suffit à chaque point de contact tout autour du pas de vis.




Note : sur les cartes mères moins récentes, il n'y a qu'un seul endroit ou mettre de la pâte thermique.


----------



## Gabone (3 Février 2007)

Aide Bidouille hardware sur iMac G4 :

http://philippemariejo.free.fr/Bidouille%20hardware%20sur%20iMac%2000.pdf

http://philippemariejo.free.fr/Bidouille%20hardware%20sur%20iMac%2001%20.pdf


----------



## CBi (3 Février 2007)

Gabone a dit:


> Aide Bidouille hardware sur iMac G4


  

Mais encore ?


----------



## Gabone (3 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Mais encore ?


 
Voil&#224; le probl&#232;me de lien est corrig&#233;


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Mais encore ?



Sinon tu me l'envoies, je fait l'upgrade, je le teste pendant 2 ou 3 ans, et je te le renvoie. Ok ?


----------



## Darkfire (4 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> l sur mon antiquité ou la nouvelle version de OS X sera-t-elle Macintel seulement ?



Euh...juste pour revenir sur ce point.
Le minimum requis pour une installation de Leopard est un G4.
Bien entendu, il y aura certainement des petits malins qui feront
tourner ça sur un G3. Mais à mon avis ce sera un peu limite au
niveau des performances.

Pour infos : voir ICI. Ce sont les infos que l'on trouve sur le DVD d'installation de Leopard, mais je n'ai plus ce fichier sous la main.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2007)

Tiger-Pro a dit:


> Euh...juste pour revenir sur ce point.
> Le minimum requis pour une installation de Leopard est un G4.
> Bien entendu, il y aura certainement des petits malins qui feront
> tourner ça sur un G3. Mais à mon avis ce sera un peu limite au
> ...



C'est un peu léger comme détails. Parce qu'un G3 à 1 Ghz vaut mieux qu'un G4 à 500 ...


----------



## yzykom (4 Février 2007)

La lecture de ce fil et de quelques autres sur le m&#234;me sujet dans ce  forum m'ont, en tout cas, convaincu de conserver mon  "tournesol" pendant encore longtemps (j'aime bien le sobriquet Fran&#231;ais, c'est quand m&#234;me plus po&#233;tique que "flat panel"). 

J'ach&#232;terai don Leopard en version bo&#238;te plut&#244;t qu'inclus dans une nouvelle machine qui attendra ... longtemps car l'actuelle me donne vraiment l'impression d'&#234;tre increvable. 

Et pour r&#233;pondre au titre de ce fil, je pense que cela vaut le coup d'am&#233;liorer ces belles machines.


----------



## CBi (4 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> J'aime bien le sobriquet Français, c'est quand même plus poétique que "flat panel".



Ce n'est pas un sobriquet français !  

D'après la légende dorée d'Apple, Jonathan Ive avait d'abord dessiné un iMac plat, ressemblant sans doute au iMac G5, et c'est Steve Jobs, qui désignant une plante dans son bureau, réclama un design "like a sunflower".


----------



## yzykom (4 Février 2007)

Ah ? Au temps pour moi : j'ai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui, merci.


----------



## CBi (7 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Mais Mac 10.5 tournera-t-il sur mon antiquité ou la nouvelle version de OS X sera-t-elle Macintel seulement ?



Voici une réponse !


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2007)

C'est bien fait. Il maitrise Photoshop ...


----------



## CBi (10 Février 2007)

J'ai eu un coup au coeur quand, une fois la machine refermée et rebranchée, j'ai vu l'écran apparaître avec un point d'interrogation (normal) et... le lecteur DVD qui refusait de s'ouvrir. :affraid:
Mais ce n'était que le temps d'une mise sous tension semble-t-il nécessaire. Tout est maintenant rentré dans l'ordre.

Les photos de la manoeuvre.

Pas vraiment encore testé les performances, mais pour l'installation des mises à jour, ça arrache  Sans doute l'effet combiné de la mémoire (768Mb à 1.5Gb) et du disque dur (cache 2->16)...


----------



## béber1 (10 Février 2007)

génial. J'attends tes retours d'expériences et les perfs observées avec impatience . 
Je pense faire ça sur un Tournesol 17"/700Mhz avec 1 Go de ram max, il me semble.


----------



## CBi (10 Février 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> génial. J'attends tes retours d'expériences et les perfs observées avec impatience .
> Je pense faire ça sur un Tournesol 17"/700Mhz avec 1 Go de ram max, il me semble.



Bon courage. D'après les nombreuses lectures que j'ai faites avant de me lancer, c'est un poil plus difficile avec de 700-800 qu'avec un 1GHz ou 1.25GHz car les anciens modèles ont un connecteur électrique "enficheable" entre la base et le dome, alors que les nouveaux modèles ont un cable, plus souple à l'ouverture et surtout plus facile à refermer.  

Dans tous les cas, la documentation la plus utile est le service manual Apple = on les trouve ici pour les divers modèles.  

En résumé, la manoeuvre est certes plus "soignée" que changer un disque sur iMac G3, mais à condition de se munir du bon outillage et de procéder étape par étape et sans se presser, il ne s'agit après tout que de visser et dévisser 22 vis toutes très accessibles.  

L'étape qui inquiète le plus avant de se lancer = la fermeture avec pâte thermique et vissage "à 17 in.-lbs." n'est en fait pas difficile.


----------



## béber1 (10 Février 2007)

Merci beaucoup. Ton fil raviera et aidera plus d'un fan de cet ordinateur original.
Merci pour les liens.

 Qu'en est-il des "sensations" et des perfs obtenues sur un Tiger ? T'as essayé ?
_Allez !  au rapport ! _


----------



## yzykom (10 Février 2007)

Bravo pour la r&#233;ussite de la manip'.

Je garde l'op&#233;ration sous le coude jusqu'au printemps prochain : j'offrirai aussi un petit lifting &#224; ma machine pour recevoir Leopard :love: .

Je pense prendre la m&#234;me configuration que toi except&#233;e la m&#233;moire, la mienne &#233;tant d&#233;j&#224; au maximum pour mon mod&#232;le.

En plus, lors d'un changement chez moi de mon graveur dans le cadre d'Applecare, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu l'ouverture de mon iMac : &#231;a m'a sembl&#233; d&#233;licat mais pas du tout insurmontable  . Et j'en avais profit&#233; pour passer l'aspirateur : quel silence apr&#232;s !

Juste une question : que donne ton nouveau disque dur c&#244;t&#233; sonore ?


----------



## olaye (10 Février 2007)

Olive94 a dit:


> Pour un amateur eclairé, un Imac tournesol tout -en-un est vraiment top.
> Un cpu superieur a 1gh permet encore de faire tourner X et ses applis les plus frequentes... ca en a encore sous le coude.
> A moins d'avoir a traiter de lourds documents, 1 go de ram et 64 mo de vram sont largement suffisant. L'ecran 17' tft est pas mal et le silence vaut tout l'or du monde.
> En plus il est beau et pratique.
> ...



concernant les iPod récents, un câble firewire comme celui que tu proposes ne sera d'aucun recours, le FW ne sert dans ce cas que pour recharger la batterie.

il faut juste accepter de passer du temps à charger son iPod (11 heures pour les 26 Go de mon iPod 5g, ça fait une belle nuit, mais ce n'est pas pire que certains encodages - autant dire qu'on ne reconstruit pas sa bibliothèque iTunes tous les jours, et qu'on se contente de mises à jour)

pour un shuffle, c'est moins gênant, c'est plus vite fait 
(le temps d'une bière)


----------



## CBi (11 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Juste une question : que donne ton nouveau disque dur c&#244;t&#233; sonore ?



T'es s&#251;r ? Le max de 1GB est la spec Apple mais nombreux sont les iMacs G4 qui acceptent 2GB  



yzykom a dit:


> Juste une question : que donne ton nouveau disque dur c&#244;t&#233; sonore ?


Le disque lui m&#234;me est presque totalement silencieux. Surtout compte-tenu de la soufflerie qui sur un 1.25GHz reste plus forte, m&#234;me apr&#232;s nettoyage, que le souffle discret que j'avais sur mon ancien 800MHz. Heureusement, un effet heureux du design du Tournesol est que l'&#233;cran fait aussi paroi anti-bruit !


----------



## yzykom (11 Février 2007)

Pour la mémoire maxi, j'ai regardé sur le site cité plus haut dans ce fil. Voici le mien.

Toutefois, je vais me renseigner un peu plus, on ne sais jamais. J'ai encore 3 4 mois avant de me lancer.

Merci pour l'info concernant le disque : je pense que je ne chercherai pas plus loin car c'est aussi la capacité que j'envisageais.  

... je m'étais aussi fait la rélexion sur l'écran anti-bruit. Décidément, bien fichu ces ordis. Et soliiides ! Tout comme l'OS qui tourne dessus. :love:


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2007)

Pour la mémoire maximum, c'est simple. Si la machine est en SDRAM, c'est 1 Go avec deux barettes de 512 Mo. Si la machine est en DDR, c'est 2 Go avec deux barettes de 1 Go. Dans les deux les deux barettes sont de tailles différentes, une dans le format long des machines de bureau, l'autre petite comme dans les portables.


----------



## yzykom (12 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> T'es s&#251;r ? Le max de 1GB est la spec Apple mais nombreux sont les iMacs G4 qui acceptent 2GB



J'ai lu, sur le lien que tu m'a pass&#233;, les informations concernant mon mod&#232;le : ce sera donc 2Go. Cool !  



melaure a dit:


> Pour la m&#233;moire maximum, c'est simple. Si la machine est en SDRAM, c'est 1 Go avec deux barettes de 512 Mo. Si la machine est en DDR, c'est 2 Go avec deux barettes de 1 Go. Dans les deux les deux barettes sont de tailles diff&#233;rentes, une dans le format long des machines de bureau, l'autre petite comme dans les portables.



Merci pour l'info.  
... dans quel ordre ?

SDRAM - 1Go maxi - format portable
DDR - 2Go maxi - format bureau

C'est bien &#231;a ?


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> J'ai lu, sur le lien que tu m'a passé, les informations concernant mon modèle : ce sera donc 2Go. Cool !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas du tout, que ce soit les iMac G4 en SDRAM et ceux en DDR, il y a toujours une barrette format portable (celle en dessous que tu changes facilement) et une longue, format machine de bureau, que tu changes en démontant la machine (ne pas oublier de remettre de la pâte thermique aux points de contact des colloducs).


----------



## CBi (12 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Pas du tout, que ce soit les iMac G4 en SDRAM et ceux en DDR, il y a toujours une barrette format portable (celle en dessous que tu changes facilement) et une longue, format machine de bureau, que tu changes en démontant la machine (ne pas oublier de remettre de la pâte thermique aux points de contact des colloducs).



En fait c'est SDRAM sur les anciens comme sur les nouveaux, et c'est DDR SDRAM sur les nouveaux.










D'après Transintl, c'est à partir du modèle 1GHz que la capacité max passe à 2GB.


----------



## yzykom (12 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Pas du tout, que ce soit les iMac G4 en SDRAM et ceux en DDR, il y a toujours une barrette format portable (celle en dessous que tu changes facilement) et une longue, format machine de bureau, que tu changes en démontant la machine (ne pas oublier de remettre de la pâte thermique aux points de contact des colloducs).


Compris : une grande et une petite barrette dans tous les iMacs.


CBi a dit:


> D'après Transintl, c'est à partir du modèle 1GHz que la capacité max passe à 2GB.


Ça confirme donc la faisabilité de l'opération en ce qui me concerne :




 
Bon ben y a plus qu'à...


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> D'après Transintl, c'est à partir du modèle 1GHz que la capacité max passe à 2GB.



Normal c'est le premier Mac en DDR !


----------



## CBi (12 Février 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4164791 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en est-il des "sensations" et des perfs obtenues sur un Tiger ? T'as essay&#233; ?
> _Allez !  au rapport ! _



Il y avait quelque part sur MacG&#233; je crois un post avec des tests de vitesse &#224; effectuer mais je n'arrive plus &#224; mettre la main dessus...  

Enfin, disons que quand m&#234;me il y a une tr&#232;s nette am&#233;lioration par exemple quand on veut travailler sur plusieurs photos en m&#234;me temps sur Photoshop... tout en &#233;coutant de la musique


----------



## CBi (12 Février 2007)

&#199;a y est j'ai retrouv&#233; le test en question.

R&#233;sultat= j'arrive &#224; faire jeu &#233;gal sur les 4 tests avec un G5 1.8GHz bipro. 1.5GB de RAM tournant sous Panther  
Il me semble que pour les 3 premiers tests, c'est la m&#233;moire qui joue, mais pour le dernier, le cache du disque dur doit faire la diff&#233;rence.


----------



## béber1 (12 Février 2007)

Ouaiiis, ça vaut le coup !
Cela confirme que la ram et les capacités techniques du disque dur doivent pas mal jouer en définitive sur les  perfs générales.
Thanks CBi


----------



## Zyrol (12 Février 2007)

Super ce post. 

du coup je commence &#224; me tater pour faire subir le meme sort &#224; mon imac G4 1,25 Ghz.

Je lui changerai bien la 
-RAM interne (vers 1Go au lieu de 256)
-le DD (vers un 300 Go au minimum au lieu du 80 actuel)

Pour le superdrive (2x) vu le peu de DVD que je grave, &#231;a suffit amplement.

Pour la RAM c'est de la PC2700, c'est &#231;a  ?


----------



## Olive94 (12 Février 2007)

Le petit soft Mactracker te renseignera pr&#233;cisement.


----------



## yzykom (12 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Il y avait quelque part sur MacGé je crois un post avec des tests de vitesse à effectuer mais je n'arrive plus à mettre la main dessus...
> 
> Enfin, disons que quand même il y a une très nette amélioration par exemple quand on veut travailler sur plusieurs photos en même temps sur Photoshop... tout en écoutant de la musique



"Plusieurs photos en même temps", hein ? 
D'après la miniature , tu n'y vas pas de main morte. :afraid: 
Tu faisais des manips de la même ampleur, avant ton upgrade ?


----------



## Olive94 (12 Février 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> Qu'en est-il des "sensations" et des perfs obtenues sur un Tiger ? T'as essayé ?



Entre Tiger et Panther, il y a quand meme un gain appreciable au niveau du finder et au niveau des logiciels, surtout dans le "user interface". Je me souviens etre passé en prod de Panther à Tiger et en ayant senti quand meme une belle difference. Apres, ca ne rend pas l'interface d'OSX aussi fluide que celle d'OS 9 

Mais l'upgrade vaut le coup.


----------



## CBi (12 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Super ce post.
> 
> du coup je commence à me tater pour faire subir le meme sort à mon imac G4 1,25 Ghz.
> 
> ...



En principe oui mais pour le slot interne la 1GB PC2700 168 pins est rare. J'ai mis une barrette DDR SDRAM PC3200 Samsung, c'est à dire la même je crois que sur les iMacs G5 et macs mini, et fonctionne sans problème avec la PC2700 du slot externe.

Pour le Superdrive, moi aussi je l'utilise peu, mais vu le prix, tant qu'à ouvrir...


----------



## CBi (12 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Super ce post.




Ouais, enfin pour l'instant celà ne m'a pas rapporté beaucoup de coups de boule (verte!) :hein:


----------



## yzykom (17 Février 2007)

J'envisage aussi de faire un upgrade de ce style d'ici le printemps pour installer Leopard &#224; sa sortie mais je me posais la question suivante :

Si j'installe un nouveau disque dur, en plus d'un nouveau graveur et de la m&#233;moire, est-ce que je pourrais r&#233;installer tel quel mon syst&#232;me pr&#233;alablement clon&#233; sur un disque externe avec Super Duper ou Carbon Copy Cloner, ou mon disque est-il consid&#233;r&#233; comme appartenant &#224; un nouveau syst&#232;me et faut-il tout r&#233;installer ?

La premi&#232;re alternative a ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence, mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re poser la question &#224; ceux qui ont d&#233;j&#224; effectu&#233; la manipulation. Le clone est d&#233;j&#224; pr&#234;t, de toute fa&#231;on, puisque je fais des backup r&#233;guliers.


----------



## CBi (17 Février 2007)

Ce coup-ci, j'ai choisi de tout r&#233;installer &#224; neuf histoire de faire un grand coup de m&#233;nage. Avec l'ancien DD branch&#233; en USB2 pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer les &#233;l&#233;ments n&#233;cessaires (dossier mail,bookmarks Safari, Carnet d'Adresse et biblioth&#232;que iTunes), &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; beaucoup plus vite que pr&#233;vu, notamment le nouveau DD avec son cache a permis des r&#233;installations de mises &#224; jours Combo &#224; grande vitesse, donc je ne regrette pas mon choix.  

Mais sur la base de mes exp&#233;riences pr&#233;c&#233;dentes avec mon iMac G3, un clone avec CCC doit fonctionner tr&#232;s bien. Ce que je ferais = clone du DD actuel sur le nouveau DD branch&#233; en externe, avant de le monter dans le iMac.

Ceci dit, la fa&#231;on la plus agr&#233;able de migrer, si tu as un bo&#238;tier pour DD en firewire, est quand m&#234;me d'utiliser l'assistant migration de Mac OS X lors de l'installation de ton nouveau syst&#232;me = c'est tout automatique.


----------



## yzykom (17 Février 2007)

Merci pour l'info. A vrai dire, je compte ne pas me compliquer la vie :

Je serai encore sous Tiger lorsque je ferai la modification et j'ai un disque externe Firewire bootable (et m&#234;me deux). Donc, si c'est faisable, je me contenterai d'un clone et reclone de mon syst&#232;me existant.

Par contre, par la suite, comme j'ai bien l'intention d'acheter Leopard &#224; sa sortie (il sera s&#251;rement en pr&#233;commande comme Tiger), je ferai une "clean install" &#224; ce moment l&#224;.

Je ne connais pas bien l'assistant de migration, mais je suppose que si j'ai un clone de Tiger en externe et que j'installe Leopard avec rapatriement des donn&#233;es via assistant de migration, cela devrait bien se passer.

Pour le reste, je n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; trop &#224; l'aise avec ce qu'il faut sauvegarder et comment, et les infos sont &#233;parpill&#233;es aux quatre vents sur Mac G&#233;, mais je ferai les recherches &#224; ce moment l&#224;. Je n'ai pas d'inqui&#233;tude.


----------



## béber1 (17 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Je ne connais pas bien l'assistant de migration, mais je suppose que si j'ai un clone de Tiger en externe et que j'installe Leopard avec rapatriement des donn&#233;es via assistant de migration, cela devrait bien se passer.


  oui, tout est copi&#233; except&#233; ce qui existe d&#233;j&#224; sur une install &#224; neuf.
Quand j'ai install&#233; mon iMac 24", j'y ai branch&#233; mon MacMinI G4 en mode Target (touche "T" au red&#233;marrage, le mini ne devenant alors qu'un simple disque dur externe connect&#233; par un cable firewire &#224; l'iMac), et choisi, dans la proc&#233;dure initiale d'installation du syst&#232;me OS X (qui est pr&#233;-install&#233; sur tous les Mac maintenant) la proc&#233;dure de l'*Assistant migration*, en s&#233;lectionnant le volume OS X du Mini.

L&#224; pour toi tu feras ton install normale Leopard, et une fois arriv&#233; sur ton finder tu activeras *Assistant migration* (/Applications/Utilitaires/...) et le transfert se fera de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on.  

Pfioooouuuu... 20 minutes plus tard environ, j'arrivais dans l'environnement de mon finder (sur mon nouvel iMac 24") avec mon fond d'&#233;cran, toutes les merdes accumul&#233;es dans celui-ci, ma musique (biblio itunes pr&#234;te), mails transf&#233;r&#233;s, etc.... la totale.

Il a fallu quand meme que je d&#233;sinstalle quelques prefpanes PPC qui ne fonctionnaient plus sous MacIntel et autres broutilles .Sinon, l'ensembles des applications PPC fonctionnent encore sous Rosetta. Mais pour toi une migration PPC -->PPC ne devrait poser aucun probl&#232;me.


----------



## yzykom (18 Février 2007)

Merci pour ces précieuses informations. Avec toutes celles se trouvant dans ce fil, je crois qu'on est complets.


----------



## CBi (18 Février 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Pour le reste, je n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; trop &#224; l'aise avec ce qu'il faut sauvegarder et comment, et les infos sont &#233;parpill&#233;es aux quatre vents sur Mac G&#233;.



C'est pour cela que l'Assistant de Migration est pratique = tu installes ton syst&#232;me et au premier d&#233;marrage, il te demande "souhaitez-vous transf&#233;rer des infos = infos de connexion, applications,..." ; tu s&#233;lectionnes alors ce que tu veux conserver, branches ton DD source en FW, et hop !  

&#192; la main, les &#233;l&#233;ments &#224; transf&#233;rer sont d'apr&#232;s moi =
 - la configuration de connexion &#224; internet, sauf si tu es en liaison Airport (l&#224; le Mac trouvera tout seul et te proposeras juste de confirmer le r&#233;seau &#224; connecter et son mot de passe) = la fa&#231;on la plus simple que j'ai trouv&#233;e est de le faire &#224; la main (faire une copie d'&#233;cran des pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes r&#233;seau avant la migration).
- pour le mail, lancer Mail une premi&#232;re fois sur le nouveau DD, puis refermer, puis copier le dossier Home/Library/Mail entier de l'ancien sur le nouveau.
- pour les Bookmarks Safari, copier le fichier Home/Library/Safari/Bookmarks.plist de l'ancien sur le nouveau.
- pour le carnet d'addresse, le plus simple est de faire, avant le changement de syst&#232;me, Tout S&#233;lectionner, Exporter vers vCard. On obtient ainsi un fichier vCard qui contient toutes ses addresses. Ensuite dans le nouveau syst&#232;me, il suffit d'importer ce fichier vCard dans Carnet d'Adresse.


----------



## CBi (18 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Pour le slot interne la 1GB PC2700 168 pins est rare. J'ai mis une barrette DDR SDRAM PC3200 Samsung, c'est &#224; dire la m&#234;me je crois que sur les iMacs G5 et macs mini, et fonctionne sans probl&#232;me avec la PC2700 du slot externe.



Le choix se justifie d'autant plus qu'il existe des barrettes externes 200Pin SO-DIMM 1GB PC3200 donc pour l'instant je tourne avec des m&#233;moires &#224; 333MHz car PC2700+PC3200 = PC2700, mais d&#232;s que j'en aurai envie, remplacement de la barrette externe et le tout tournera &#224; 400MHz sans avoir besoin de r&#233;ouvrir la b&#234;te...


----------



## Marsu9 (27 Février 2007)

J'ai un Imac G4 20' et j'ai déjà passé ma RAM externe à 1 GO : j'ai donc 1,25 GO de RAM. Par contre, je souhaite augmenter les capacité de ma machine (quelle belle bête), de la façon suivante :         - passage de la deuxième RAM à 1 GO : a priori OK,         - passage de mon disque dur de 80 GO à 500 GO (Maxtor IDE 16 MO).  Mon petit revendeur Apple du coin m'a dit que les 250 GO en Maxtor IDE 8 MO ne posse pas de problème mais que le passage à 500 GO risque de ne pas marcher. J'ai l'impression que seul le format (IDE) est important. Qu'en pensez vous je me lance ?  Sinon, est-ce que quelqu'un a d'autres idées pour upgrader ?   Marsu


----------



## JPTK (27 Février 2007)

Marsu9 a dit:


> J'ai un Imac G4 20' et j'ai déjà passé ma RAM externe à 1 GO : j'ai donc 1,25 GO de RAM. Par contre, je souhaite augmenter les capacité de ma machine (quelle belle bête), de la façon suivante :         - passage de la deuxième RAM à 1 GO : a priori OK,         - passage de mon disque dur de 80 GO à 500 GO (Maxtor IDE 16 MO).  Mon petit revendeur Apple du coin m'a dit que les 250 GO en Maxtor IDE 8 MO ne posse pas de problème mais que le passage à 500 GO risque de ne pas marcher. J'ai l'impression que seul le format (IDE) est important. Qu'en pensez vous je me lance ?  Sinon, est-ce que quelqu'un a d'autres idées pour upgrader ?   Marsu



En effet je crois pas que le contrôleur ATA du DD des imac G4 20 soit limité, donc un DD de 250 ou de 500 go ça sera ok. C'est valable seulement pour les mac plus anciens qui ne reconnaissent pas les DD au dessus de 120 go et quelques


----------



## Marsu9 (27 Février 2007)

Salut,

Donc, je pense que je vais me lancer avec le 500 GO.

As tu d'autres idées pour l'upgradé ?

Marsu.


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2007)

Marsu9 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Donc, je pense que je vais me lancer avec le 500 GO.
> 
> ...




La seule chose que tu puisses faire en plus c'est changer le lecteur pour un plus performant, un graveur DVD pionner par exemple si tu as un simple combo


----------



## Bobias (28 Février 2007)

Salut à tous  

Ça fait un moment que je lis et relis ce post, qui "remonte" régulièrement d'ailleurs, à croire qu'il en intéresse vraiment plus d'un.  

Je suis aussi sur le point de faire subir un lifting à ma machine. Le prix de l'opération me dissuade un peu. je ne veux pas le faire tout seul, et le ferai faire par un centre de maintenace agrée Apple tenu par une de mes connaissances. 

Une telle opération de maintenance, qui comprend la sauvegarde de mes données, l'installation de la mémoire et du disque dur et le changement du graveur, l'installation de Mac OS X sur le nouveau disque et la réinstallation de mes données, ainsi que les tests correspondants, me sera facturée 450  environ, ce qui me fait un peu cher... :hein: 

J'ai choisi le graveur Pioneer qui va bien, la barette de mémoire à 1 Go, et j'hésite entre ces deux disques durs :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/4511/250-go-ide-35-western-digital-7200tmn-8mo-interne.html

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/4923/320-go-seagate-ide-35-7200tmn-16mo-interne.html

Au début, je voulais absolument un disque doté de 16 Mo de cache, vu que les performances sur ce type de disque ont l'air réellement meilleures, mais le Western Digital, un peu moins cher, affiche des performances à peu près semblables...

Bref, pensez-vous que le coût de l'opération soit justifiée ? A la lecture de ce post, je pense que oui, mais bon, ça fait quand même une somme pour un ordinateur qui a déjà 4 ans, fut-il le Tournesol 20 pouces !  

De plus, j'ai un peu l'impression que ma machine vieillit un peu ces temps (graveur HS, disque un peu plus bruyant, besoin d'un bon coup de nettoyage à l'intérieur de la machine je pense  ...) et à l'approche de Leopard...  

Merci


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2007)

450  c'est le prix juste pour la main d'oeuvre et les sauvegardes ?


----------



## CBi (1 Mars 2007)

Bobias a dit:


> J'ai choisi le graveur Pioneer qui va bien, la barette de mémoire à 1 Go, et j'hésite entre ces deux disques durs



C'est aussi ce que je me suis dit, mais comme tu l'as calculé toi même, on arrive à un total non négligeable, pour une opération d'ouverture qu'on ne fait pas tous les jours, alors hésiter pour 20 euros de plus... :rose: 
J'ai pris le Seagate et je ne le regrette pas = comme déjà expliqué plus haut, j'ai vraiment une amélioration des performances par rapport au DD d'origine, surtout spectaculaire dans la vitesse d'installation des mises à jour.


----------



## Bobias (1 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> 450  c'est le prix juste pour la main d'oeuvre et les sauvegardes ?



450, c'est le prix total de l'opération, incluant 170 de main d'oeuvre pour la sauvegarde et l'installation des graveur & disque dur + Mac OSX + données perso.

CBI, si tu penses que le Seagate est vraiment meilleur, en effet, je n'en suis plus à 20

Faut juste que je me décide à débourser une telle somme... :hein:


----------



## Gabone (1 Mars 2007)

Fait le toi-même, c'est vraiment pas dur il n'y a aucun risque et tu seras fière de l'avoir fait. 
Sur le poste 33 il y a toutes les explications, bon courage


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2007)

Gabone a dit:


> Fait le toi-même, c'est vraiment pas dur il n'y a aucun risque et tu seras fière de l'avoir fait.
> Sur le poste 33 il y a toutes les explications, bon courage



C'est clair, on trouve des tutos avec des images et tout, parfaitement détaillés, ce qui fait que n'importe qui peut le faire à condition d'avoir un minimum de patience et d'avoir 1 main valide au minimum  C'est toujours impressionnant la 1ère fois mais c'est vraiment pas grand chose et puis si tu bloques, tu reviens ici et on te guide


----------



## Bobias (1 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est toujours impressionnant la 1&#232;re fois mais c'est vraiment pas grand chose et puis si tu bloques, tu reviens ici et on te guide



Merci, sympa ;-)

Je viendrai vous raconter en 2 mots le fin mot de l'histoire !

@ ++


----------



## CBi (1 Mars 2007)

Gabone a dit:


> Fait le toi-m&#234;me, c'est vraiment pas dur *il n'y a aucun risque* et tu seras fi&#232;re de l'avoir fait.



Si il y a quand m&#234;me je pense 2 risques &#224; ne pas n&#233;gliger =
     - le risque d'endommager une prise, un pin,... d'arracher un &#233;l&#233;ment m&#233;canique, donc y aller le plus doucement possible, surtout au remontage.
     - le risque &#233;lectromagn&#233;tique / &#233;lectricit&#233; statique = je m'&#233;tais muni de gants antistatiques et j'ai pris pour habitude de travailler sur une surface de serviettes en coton (pas de nylon ni de mat&#233;riaux synth&#233;tiques), en ayant &#224; proximit&#233; une grosse masse m&#233;tallique reli&#233;e &#224; la terre que je touche avant chaque &#233;tape de manipulation.

Par contre, l'&#233;tape la plus "myst&#233;rieuse" a priori, la pose de gel thermique, ne pr&#233;sente pas de r&#233;elle difficult&#233;.


----------



## Marsu9 (1 Mars 2007)

On me propose d'upgradé mon Imac comme suit :

Mémoire 1 GO en interne (j'ai déjà 1 GO sur la RAM accessible),
Graveur Pionner DVR112D
DD 500 MO (8 MO) Hitachi ou 320 MO (8 MO) Hitachi
J'aurai préféré un DD avec 16 MO mais on m'a dit que cela n'a pas beaucoup jouer sur les performances de ma machine. La taille du disque serait aussi sans effet.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a un avis éclairé ?


----------



## CBi (2 Mars 2007)

Marsu9 a dit:


> On me propose d'upgradé mon Imac comme suit :
> 
> Mémoire 1 GO en interne (j'ai déjà 1 GO sur la RAM accessible),
> Graveur Pionner DVR112D
> ...



L'idée de choisir le Seagate avec 16megs de cache, c'est plutôt de rentabiliser au maximum l'ouverture de la machine, mais d'après les tests lus çà et là, la différence entre 8megs et 16 megs n'est pas énorme. Beaucoup moins en tous cas que la différence avec le disque d"origine et ses 2 megs de cache.


----------



## Marsu9 (2 Mars 2007)

Salut,

J'ai vu que tu avais up-gradé le tiens : alors les performances ?


----------



## palou (2 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Oui je me ferais pas trop de soucis pour les G4 à plus de 500/600 Mhz
> 
> Enfin j'espère ...
> 
> Mais j'essaierais quand même sur l'iBook 300Mhz/40Go/544Mo juste pour rire



salut Melaure vénérable Dis-moi à ton avis Adobe CS2 c'est jouable sur un G4/500 avec i,25 Go de ram et Panther???? en n'ouvrant pas 25 applications simultanées off course?
Ciao


----------



## Bobias (3 Mars 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Beaucoup moins en tous cas que la diff&#233;rence avec le disque d"origine et *ses 2 megs de cache*.



2 seulement ? Egalement sur la derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration de 20 pouces ??  

Grr, je voulais commander le Seagate chez MacWay ce soir, sont en rupture !! :hein: 

Les M&#201;CHANTS   -->  

Bon, ben c'est pas grave, j'attendrai encore un peu !


----------



## CBi (3 Mars 2007)

Bobias a dit:


> Grr, je voulais commander le Seagate chez MacWay ce soir, sont en rupture !! :hein:



C'est pourtant pas donné ! J'ai acheté le mien (à Tokyo   ) 66 Euros...


----------



## Bobias (4 Mars 2007)

CBi a dit:


> J'ai acheté le mien (à Tokyo   ) 66 Euros...



Veinard...  

Toujours en rupture chez MacWay !

J'ai trouvé le même, et dispo, chez Pixmania, mais c'est la version "bulk" :mouais: 
http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/327700/art/seagate/barracuda-7200-10-320-go.html

Malgré mes recherches sur Gooooooooogle, je n'ai toujours pas bien compris ce que ce disque en version "bulk" a de moins que le même proposé chez MacWay, en version pas "bulk"  

CBI, ou un autre gentil forumeur et connaisseur, pouvez-vous confirmer que c'est bien le même disque que chez MacWay, et quelle est la différence, s'il y en a...

Merci !

Et accéssoirement, je ne me lasse pas de faire remonter ce (super)  post, qui en inspire plus d'un, d'ailleurs !

Salut !

Nico


----------



## olaye (4 Mars 2007)

une étape de plus dans la vie de mon iMac 800/17" :

 la RAM interne est passée de 256 à 512 Mo (soit 1 Go au total)

 le disque interne d'origine, qui était remplacé pour le boot par un DD externe FW, devient un Western Digital 250 Mo à 8Mo (MacWay le tout).

 tout ça pour accompagner le graveur Pioneer qui m'avait valu la première ouverture de la bête, vu que le premier patinait méchamment.

 rapatriement des données via SuperDuper (version gratos)

tout est beau.
il faut que je me réhabitue au bruit du ventilo, un peu plus sollicité que quand ça tournait en externe (forcément).
par contre le disque ne fait pas un bruit.

et je n'ai plus peur d'un arrachage inopiné du câble FW par des petites mains malignes.

ah si, petit bonus, l'horloge de l'économiseur d'écran LotsaWater (que je préconise) fonctionne alors que ça buggait avant.

tout ça pour dire qu'il ne faut pas se faire de frayeur pour l'ouverture.
une question par contre : on peur trouver une carte airport compatible, et pas trop lente?


----------



## CBi (8 Mars 2007)

Bobias a dit:


> Pouvez-vous confirmer que c'est bien le même disque que chez MacWay, et quelle est la différence, s'il y en a...



Je ne me suis jamais vraiment posé la question... Bulk, c'est quand y a pas la boîte, non ?


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Mars 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Je ne me suis jamais vraiment posé la question... Bulk, c'est quand y a pas la boîte, non ?



Oui c'est ça, le disque sans boite et seul, pas de nappe etc.


----------



## Bobias (8 Mars 2007)

ben c'est pas bon, ça :mouais: 
Ça veut dire que tu dois bricoler toi-même avec d'autres pieces pour remplacer celles qui ne sont donc pas dans la boîte ?? :hein: 

Bouah, je vais attendre qu'ils aient du stock chez macWay...


----------



## CBi (8 Mars 2007)

Bobias a dit:


> ben c'est pas bon, ça :mouais:
> Ça veut dire que tu dois bricoler toi-même avec d'autres pieces pour remplacer celles qui ne sont donc pas dans la boîte ?? :hein:
> 
> Bouah, je vais attendre qu'ils aient du stock chez macWay...



Mais non, les pièces détachées, tu n'en aurais besoin que si tu montais toi-même un nouvel ordinateur. Pour remplacer un disque dur, le bulk convient parfaitement = tu dévisses et tu débranches ... changement de disque ... tu rebranches et tu revisses


----------



## Bobias (8 Mars 2007)

Ce disque est-il compatible avec l'iMac G4 ? L'inconvenient sur ce type de site, et &#224; la diff&#233;rence de MacWay, les histoires de compatibilit&#233;s ne sont que rapidement &#233;voqu&#233;es... Et je ne suis pas expert en la mati&#232;re.  

20&#8364; de moins que celui &#224; 360 Go de capacit&#233;, et pour moi, 250Go me suffisent. La connectique est la m&#234;me que celui choisi par CBi (ATA), donc je pense que oui, il est compatible... 

Version bulk donc  

Merci pour (tous) vos conseils pertinents ! 

Edit : Euh le lien... http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00046095.html


----------



## Bobias (8 Mars 2007)

Bobias a dit:


> Ce disque est-il compatible avec l'iMac G4 ?



Bon, j'ai ma réponse, ne vous dérangez pas, apparemment il l'est, étant un disque ATA... Ceux-ci étant compatibles avec les iMac G4 !  

Je m'y jette donc...

Barrette de mémoire à 1 Go + 512 déjà dans l'ordi + nouveau disque dur + graveur Pioneer (le vieux Sony étant HS, ou, en tout cas, bien fatigué...)

De quoi booster un peu l'ordinateur avant Leopard !

Je viendrai vous faire le compte-rendu de la manip et vous donner mes impressions, pour ceux que ça pourrait intéresser !

@ ++


----------



## CBi (25 Mars 2007)

Je réouvre le sujet (c'est le cas de le dire) pour signaler que j'ai réouvert la machine pour d'une part flasher mon lecteur en rpc1 (avec un PC :hein: ) et d'autre part rebrancher lecteur et disque dur en mode cable select (tels qu'ils étaient à l'origine, au lieu de disque dur en master et lecteur en slave, comme indiqué sur les sites que j'avais consultés).

Il me semble (c'est peut-être une impression) que les CDs avalés par le lecteur montent plus vite sur le bureau maintenant...

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas très content de mon DVR-112 Pioneer, qui certes est plus rapide que le DVR-106 d'origine, mais se montre assez délicat sur ce qu'on lui donne à manger. Il refuse par exemple de reconnaître comme effaçables des CD-RW Mitsubishi que j'utilisais jusqu'alors.


----------



## Bobias (25 Mars 2007)

Salut CBi.

Puisque tu as fait cette manip il y a maintenant quelques temps, tu as un peu de recul sur celle-ci. Es-tu satisfait de l'op&#233;ration en terme de performances de l'ordinateur ? 

Pour info, mon iMac part demain lundi 26.3 chez le "docteur"... Ben non, j'ai pas voulu le faire tout seul malgr&#233; les conseils apport&#233;s ici ou l&#224;...  

Je vous ferai part, comme promis, et pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, des mes impressions une fois que j'aurai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; la machine. J'esp&#232;re encore l'utiliser jusqu'en 2009, afin de ne pas regretter le co&#251;t de mon upgrade (450&#8364; avec main d'oeuvre + m&#233;moire +1Go, graveur neuf et disque dur 250Go / 16 Mo, comme conseill&#233; ici-m&#234;me !  )

Pour info, pour l'utilisation que j'en ai (internet, bureautique, Toshop un peu, et quelques manip sur de l'audio avec Peak ou Audacity entre autres...), et avec ma config actuelle (G4 1,25 Ghz, DD 80 Go / 2 mo + 768 Mo de ram), je n'arrive pas &#224; "saturer" OSX... Le seul logiciel qui se tra&#238;ne un peu je trouve est iPhoto, mais je m'en sers tr&#232;s peu !  

J'ai donc bon espoir avec ma future config pour faire BIEN tourner Leopard, m&#234;me avec un G4 d'il y a 4 ans !   Merci Apple ! :love:


----------



## CBi (26 Mars 2007)

Bobias a dit:


> Es-tu satisfait de l'opération en terme de performances de l'ordinateur ?
> Avec ma config actuelle (G4 1,25 Ghz, DD 80 Go / 2 mo + 768 Mo de ram), je n'arrive pas à "saturer" OSX... Le seul logiciel qui se traîne un peu je trouve est iPhoto, mais je m'en sers très peu !



Même configuration de départ pour moi, et de même j'ai beaucoup hésité car on ne peut pas dire que ma machine se traînait, mais maintenant, c'est beaucoup plus souple.


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2007)

ça y je me jette à l'eau, je passe commande aujourd'hui ou demain de ça : 

- Disque dur : un Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 Ultra ATA/100 - 250 Go 7200 RPM 16 Mo IDE

- Memoire vive interne :Crucial 1 Go DDR-SDRAM PC3200 CL3 (je garde le module SODIMM de 256, ce qui portera la memoire vive totale apres upgrade à 1.2 Go)

+ un boitier externe pour mettre le DD de 80 Go actuel, que je brancherais à ma freebox... 
+ pate thermique artic silver 

total de la commande chez LDLC : 177.83 frais de port compris.

Je ne vais pas changer le graveur, car je m'en sers peu, et de plus, je compte changer mon ibook G4 dans quelques temps, donc j'opterais pour le graveur de DVD sur mon futur MB ou MBP

Je vous tiendrai au courant des modifs, je vais faire des benchs avant et aprés.

Merci à CBi pour les conseils


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2007)

Tu es s&#251;r que ton iMac accepte les barrettes de 1 Go?  Le mien (iMac G4/800 17") n'accepte qu'au max 512 Mo par barrette et un max de 1 Go au total


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu es s&#251;r que ton iMac accepte les barrettes de 1 Go?  Le mien (iMac G4/800 17") n'accepte qu'au max 512 Mo par barrette et un max de 1 Go au total



apparement oui, c'est la derni&#232;re generation d'imac G4 : 

imac G4 1.25Ghz, 17"

selon mactracker et ce que j'ai pu lire &#224; droite &#224; gauche...

Sinon il me vient quelques questions : 
- qu'avez vous fait du film plastique qui recouvre le DD d'origine ? il peut se remettre en place sur le nouveau disque ?
- Quelle est la mani&#232;re efficace de nettoyer l'ancienne pate thermique ? 


Par contre je me permets d'apporter une pr&#233;cision quand &#224; la selection de cable select / slave / master...
Il est important de bien positionner ces jumpers quand plusieurs p&#233;riph&#233;riques sont sur la m&#234;me nappe. usuellement on mettre le DD en master en bout de nappe, et le lecteur optique en slave au milieu de nappe.
Par contre quand un p&#233;riph&#233;rique est seul sur la nappe, il doit &#234;tre en master ou cable select. si il est en slave, &#231;a peut poser des problemes.
Voil&#224;... donc dans notre cas, on peut tres bien laisser le lecteur et le DD en cable select. c'est meme fortement conseill&#233;...


----------



## CBi (3 Avril 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> - qu'avez vous fait du film plastique qui recouvre le DD d'origine ? il peut se remettre en place sur le nouveau disque ?



Ce film plastique est assez costaud. On peut le d&#233;coler proprement et il se recolle tr&#232;s bien.



Zyrol a dit:


> - Quelle est la mani&#232;re efficace de nettoyer l'ancienne pate thermique ?



Pour moi, d'abord enlever le gros des r&#233;sidus avec une petite palette en plastique (achet&#233;e avec le tube de pate), puis le restant avec un kleenex jusqu'&#224; l'obtention d'une surface parfaitement nette (et brillante comme un sou neuf sur la base. Par contre les contacts dans la boule restent mats).



Zyrol a dit:


> Voil&#224;... donc dans notre cas, on peut tres bien laisser le lecteur et le DD en cable select. c'est meme fortement conseill&#233;...



Je confirme apr&#232;s avoir essay&#233; les 2 : le lecteur CD est plus r&#233;actif en cable select que dans un montage master-slave.


----------



## Bobias (3 Avril 2007)

Salut &#224; tous !

Je reviens sur ce post car j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; mon iMac 20 pouces "upgard&#233;" hier. :love: 

En bref, je suis tr&#232;s content de mon upgrade. Par rapport &#224; ma config' initiale (voir mon message pr&#233;c&#233;dent pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse), le iMac est beaucoup plus r&#233;actif, beaucoup plus fluide. C'est tr&#232;s net au lancement de certes applications, notamment Photoshop, ou encore iPhoto, qui se tra&#238;nait grave avant.  

J'ai gagn&#233; quelques degr&#233;s au niveau de la temp&#233;rautre du disque dur aussi, ce qui fait que la bestiole, d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s silencieuse, est maintenant vraiment tr&#232;s tr&#232;s silencieuse.  

J'en ai profit&#233; pour changer le graveur (l'autre &#233;tant HS) pour y mettre un graveur nouvelle g&#233;n&#233;ration...

Bref, j'ai achet&#233; cette b&#233;cane neuve en 2004, et j'esp&#232;re la garder jusqu'en 2009, pourvu que Leopard tourne BIEN dessus...  
Sans quoi je regretterais un peu l'investissement d&#251; &#224; l'upgarde.

Mais je suis optimiste, avec ma config actuelle, &#231;a devrait le faire !  

En tous cas, c'est gr&#226;ce &#224; ce post tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant que je me suis lanc&#233;, donc merci &#224; tous les intervenants pour leurs pr&#233;cieux conseils !  

Ciao !

Nico


----------



## Zyrol (12 Avril 2007)

ça y est le mien est fait !!!  

je me retrouve donc avec : 
1.25 Go de RAM
Seagate Barracuda 250 Go
Et surtout un nettoyage complet !


----------



## Bobias (12 Avril 2007)

Tout pareil que le mien. Tes impressions ? Pour ma part, j'y trouve quand m&#234;me une am&#233;lioration notable par rapport &#224; avant.

Reste &#224; savoir si Leopard tournera vraiment bien sur cette machine... R&#233;ponse en octobre donc !


----------



## Zyrol (13 Avril 2007)

Bobias a dit:


> Tout pareil que le mien. Tes impressions ? Pour ma part, j'y trouve quand même une amélioration notable par rapport à avant.
> 
> Reste à savoir si Leopard tournera vraiment bien sur cette machine... Réponse en octobre donc !



J'ai pu noter plus de reactivité, plus de silence, l'augmentation de la RAM offre aussi un reel gain sur les traitements lourds.

Et puis niveau démontage, c'est vraiment facile. 

Reste plus qu'a lui acheter souris + clavier sans fil et là ça sera le pied !!!


----------



## kitetrip (17 Avril 2007)

J'avoue que vous me tentez avec vos ugrade réussis


----------



## Zyrol (17 Avril 2007)

&#231;a y est l'upgrade est termin&#233; !

depuis ce matin je lui ai adjoint une souris et clavier sans fil. 

Je pensais opter pour le clavier Apple et la Mighty, mais finalement, pour des raisons pratiques et les differents posts que j'ai pu lire sur le forums, j'ai achet&#233; un ensemble logitech clavier + souris S530, blanc. avec les touches programmables. Au top !


----------



## kitetrip (24 Juillet 2007)

J'ai lu que pas mal de gens avaient des soucis avec le graveur DVD Pionner 112-D... Quels sont les autres graveurs compatibles ?


----------



## kitetrip (8 Août 2007)

Bon bah... upgrade réussi  

J'ai donc suivi les instructions de démontage de MacBidouille. Aucune difficulté particulière, en fait le plus durs aura été de débranché les fiches d'alimentation du disque dur et du graveur (ils ont du les mettre comme des bourrins chez Apple). Le plus long aura été... de tout nettoyer ! ! Que de poussière accumulée en presque 4 ans... Un grand coup de bombe dépoussièrante, j'ai même démonté le ventillo pour le remettre comme neuf. Mettre de la patte thermique est un jeu d'enfants, c'est comme se faire une tartine de beurre  
Au remontage, je perçois déjà que l'iMac est légèrement plus silencieux.

Le Western Digital 250Go est beaucoup plus véloce, OS X est vraiment plus réactif par rapport à l'ancien 80Go. Au démarrage, lors de l'install de OS X, l'iMac n'a pas reconnu mon nouveau DD : heureusement, avec l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai pu le formatter et zou...

J'ai aussi changé l'ancien graveur Pionner 106 qui était mort... J'ai donc pris un Pionner 112-DBK (noir donc). Rien à dire, ça grave tout, même les DVD les moins cher. Seul hic, il met un peut plus de temps à détecter les DVD que je lui files. Sinon RAS !

Upgrade que je recommande donc...

Seul hic, je viens de découvrir que mon iMac peut accepter 2Go de RAM... Un second démontage me tente


----------



## CBi (9 Août 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> Upgrade que je recommande donc...



D'autant plus que la supériorité du design du Tournesol n'est pas remise en cause par le nouvel iMac !

Attention quand même au Pioneer 112. Chez moi il est très bien pour les DVD mais très capricieux pour les CD-R = il n'accepte ni les Imation, ni les Tayo Yuden...


----------



## yzykom (9 Août 2007)

CBi a dit:


> D'autant plus que la sup&#233;riorit&#233; du design du Tournesol n'est pas remise en cause par le nouvel iMac !
> 
> Attention quand m&#234;me au Pioneer 112. Chez moi il est tr&#232;s bien pour les DVD mais tr&#232;s capricieux pour les CD-R = il n'accepte ni les Imation, ni les Tayo Yuden...



C'est ennuyeux pour graver des albums achet&#233;s sur iTunes Store, &#231;a. Quelles sont les marques de CR-R que tu as finalement adopt&#233;es ?

&#199;a m'int&#233;resse car je compte tout de m&#234;me m'acheter le DVR112 dont le prix devient carr&#233;ment int&#233;ressant. 

J'ai &#233;t&#233; content du 105 d'origine, qui est bien fatigu&#233; et du 110 que j'ai en externe. Par contre, une tentative de montage d'un Sony, pourtant par un technicien agr&#233;&#233; dans le cadre d'Applecare, a occasionn&#233; un kernel panic. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re rester sur Pioneer... mais graver quelques CDs, quoique tr&#232;s peu.

Bref, lifting en vue tr&#232;s bient&#244;t de mon tournesol. :love: 

Le nouvel iMac me plais beaucoup aussi et j'aime beaucoup son esth&#233;tique (les go&#251;ts et les couleurs, hein...) mais ce n'est vraiment pas dans mon budget actuel. De plus le G4 reste loin devant c&#244;t&#233; design, il faut bien en convenir. Et increvable, avec &#231;a...

Donc voil&#224; : quelle marque de CD-R donner au DVR112 ?


----------



## CBi (9 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Donc voilà : quelle marque de CD-R donner au DVR112 ?



Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir fait le tour de la question (une même marque a peut-être des résultats différents suivant les lots ??), mais =
après une petite hésitation, mon lecteur lit les Maxell, 
Sony semble aussi OK, après une hésitation plus longue, 
TDK est reconnu d'emblée et semble donc le meilleur choix = TDK CD-R74 650MB.

En CD-RW, Imation, qui ne passe pourtant pas en CD-R, est OK, alors que le Mitsubishi Chemical est éjecté illico.


----------



## yzykom (9 Août 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse.   

Je vais donc commencer par essayer les marques avec lesquelles tu as eu le plus de réussite. Je vais devoir changer mes habitudes, étant habitué à Verbatim (alias Mitsubishi Chenical Company) mais tant que ça fonctionne...


----------



## BulgroZ (9 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous !

Je cherche une pr&#233;cision, et vous allez peut &#234;tre pouvoir m'aider.

J'ai un iMac G4 800Mhz 15 pouces (Le haut de gamme du tout premier mod&#232;le, de janvier 2002  ).
Le lecteur optique est mort, et je pense le remplacer par un Pioneer DVR-112, grace &#224; tous les conseils donn&#233;s sur ce fil et ailleurs.

Du coup, quitte &#224; ouvrir la boite,  j'ai bien envie de remplacer aussi le disque dur d'origine (60 Go), probablement par un 120 Go (que j'ai d&#233;j&#224, voire par un 250 Go vu les prix actuels.
Et c'est l&#224; qu'est mon probl&#232;me : il semble que sur ce mod&#232;le de janvier 2002, il y ait une limite &#224; la taille des disques dur g&#233;r&#233;s, mais j'ai des informations divergentes :

- Suite &#224; un &#233;change de mail avec le service client d'un service de vente en ligne sp&#233;cialis&#233; Mac, je ne pourrait pas  d&#233;passer les 80 Go.
- Selon le forum de pr&#233;sence-pc, la limite serait &#224; 137 Go - 120 go en pratique - "&#224; cause de la gestion du LBA en 28 bits, qui limite &#224; 137 Go".
- d'autres enfin ne donnent pas de limite. Mais il s'agit peut &#234;tre des g&#233;n&#233;rations suivantes d'iMac G4.

Si vous avez des certitudes (voire des exp&#233;riences v&#233;cues !) sur ce mod&#232;le, merci de vos conseils !!!

PS1 : l'upgrade est pour en faire cadeau &#224; ma fille, car je vient enfin de me d&#233;cider &#224; le remplacer par un iMac Alu command&#233; hier  
PS2 : je ne compte pas toucher &#224; la m&#233;moire, qui est d&#233;j&#224; &#224; 768 Mo.

Un peu plus tard dans la soir&#233;e... : j'ai continu&#233; mes recherches sur les iMac G4 et les LBA. En conclusion, c'est la deuxi&#232;me hypoth&#232;se qui semble la bonne.
En tout cas, rien ne semble justifier une limite &#224; 80 Go...
Ma meilleur source est ici, et elle cite explicitement mon mod&#232;le d'iMac.
Bonne nuit &#224; tous !


----------



## CBi (11 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Je vais donc commencer par essayer les marques avec lesquelles tu as eu le plus de réussite. Je vais devoir changer mes habitudes, étant habitué à Verbatim (alias Mitsubishi Chenical Company) mais tant que ça fonctionne...



Je viens d'essayer un Verbatim CD-R 700MB 52x= lu sans problème.


----------



## kitetrip (13 Août 2007)

BulgroZ a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous !
> 
> Je cherche une pr&#233;cision, et vous allez peut &#234;tre pouvoir m'aider.
> 
> ...



Aucune id&#233;e pour ton disque dur... Je me souviens qu'un membre du forum a d&#233;j&#224; upgrad&#233; son iMac G4 800 (il a peut &#234;tre post&#233; dans ce topic d'ailleurs) mais je ne me souviens plus de la taille de son nouveau disque dur !

Sinon avis perso &#224; vue de nez (&#224; prendre donc sur des pincettes) : tente le 120Go 



> Je viens d'essayer un Verbatim CD-R 700MB 52x= lu sans probl&#232;me.



J'ai grav&#233; plusieurs CD de basse qualit&#233; achet&#233;s en gros chez Pl**et-Sat**n et aucune soucis, mon Pionner 112 DBK les grave parfaitement


----------



## BulgroZ (22 Août 2007)

BulgroZ a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous !
> 
> Je cherche une pr&#233;cision, et vous allez peut &#234;tre pouvoir m'aider.
> 
> ...



Bon, j'ai tent&#233; l'exp&#233;rience...
La greffe du coeur et du poumon (disque dur et lecteur optique) s'est bien pass&#233;e.
Mais le choc post-op&#233;ratoire est brutal : mon disque de 120 Go n'est pas reconnu au d&#233;marrage de l'iMac : j'ai un icone "point d'interrogation" clignotant sur un dossier, qui alterne avec l'icone de MacOS sur un dossier.
Et quand je d&#233;marre avec la touche option, je ne vois pas ce disque.
J'ai aussi r&#233;initialis&#233; la PRAM et revalid&#233; le disque de d&#233;marrage: pas de changement.

J'avais pourtant clon&#233; et test&#233; le disque dur (clonage avec SuperDuper, test&#233; dans un boitier Firewire).
Pour le reste, tout va bien : l'iMac boote sans probl&#232;me sur un CD syst&#232;me, ou sur l'ancien disque dur plac&#233; dans le boitier Firewire.
Et une fois d&#233;marr&#233; par l'une de ces deux m&#233;thodes, j'acc&#232;de sans probl&#232;me au disque interne; je l'ai ainsi r&#233;parer et v&#233;rifi&#233; les autorisations.
J'ai aussi fait une re-install de Tiger, avec l'option "conserver l'ancien syst&#232;me) : l'install se passe bien, mais m&#234;me r&#233;sultat.

En d&#233;sespoir de cause, je viens de faire un formatage du disque et r&#233;-install compl&#232;te : toujours bloqu&#233;

Bref, c'est juste au d&#233;marrage que ce disque n'est pas reconnu. 

Je suis preneur de toute id&#233;e...  

PS : oui, le disque dur est bien configur&#233; en Master et le graveur en Slave.


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2007)

Comme il semble qu'il y ait un doute sur la limite de capacit&#233; du disque sur ce mod&#232;le d'iMac, tu peux peut-&#234;tre essayer de partitionner ce disque avec une premi&#232;re partition de moins de 80 Go sur laquelle  tu installes le syst&#232;me pour voir si &#231;a lui pla&#238;t mieux au d&#233;marrage....


----------



## BulgroZ (23 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Comme il semble qu'il y ait un doute sur la limite de capacité du disque sur ce modèle d'iMac, tu peux peut-être essayer de partitionner ce disque avec une première partition de moins de 80 Go sur laquelle  tu installes le système pour voir si ça lui plaît mieux au démarrage....



Bon sang, mais c'est bien sur !
En partitionnant, tout va bien !
Un énorme merci, vénérable Sage r e m y


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2007)

Concernant la greffe du poumon (lecteur optique), il est sans doute n&#233;cessaire de lui appliquer le patch  PatchBurn pour que ce nouveau graveur soit reconnu par exemple par iTunes


----------



## BulgroZ (23 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Concernant la greffe du poumon (lecteur optique), il est sans doute nécessaire de lui appliquer le patch  PatchBurn pour que ce nouveau graveur soit reconnu par exemple par iTunes


Sans rien faire, iTune arrive à graver sans difficulté. 
Juste un temps d'attente un peu inquiétant en début et fin de gravure, mais le résultat est là 
J'ai testé sur un CD-RW. On verra bien plus tard pour les autres CD ou DVD...


----------



## kitetrip (24 Août 2007)

C'est cool alors  

Bienvenue au club des iMac G4 boostés


----------



## BulgroZ (24 Août 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> C'est cool alors
> 
> Bienvenue au club des iMac G4 boostés



Merci!
En fait, je fait partie des boosteurs, pas des boostés : c'est ma fille qui bénéficie de cette belle machine remise à neuf.
Bon, je ne vais pas me plaindre non plus, puisque j'ai maintenant un superbe iMac Alu 24"  
Disons que j'ai juste un peu de nostalgie.....

Longue vie à Luxo Jr !


----------



## benko (1 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de parcourir l'ensemble des fil de ces forums, c'est très intéressant et je suis de plus en plus tenté de donner un coup de jeunesse à mon iMac tournesol 1Ghz 17' flat screen.
Je compte bien changer disque dur, mémoire et graveur DVD.

Par contre, je me pose encore deux questions :

- ais-je besoin d'outils spéciaux pour le démontage (je ne souhaite pas commencer à démonter l'engin et m'appercevoir en plein milieu qu'il me manque une clé de 12...) ?

- Je souhaite l'upgrader à 2 Go, comme indiqué sur cette page , mais je ne suis pas encore certain de la mémoire à commander, c'est du PC 2100 ? C'est obligatoire ? La fréquence importe ? Je sais qu'il me faut une barette plus petite pour la mémoire interne et une barette plus grande pour le slot d'extension.

Merci de vote aide et expérience...


----------



## BulgroZ (1 Septembre 2007)

benko a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de parcourir l'ensemble des fil de ces forums, c'est très intéressant et je suis de plus en plus tenté de donner un coup de jeunesse à mon iMac tournesol 1Ghz 17' flat screen.
> Je compte bien changer disque dur, mémoire et graveur DVD.
> ...



Pour les outils (et le mode d'emploi), voir ici.

Pour la mémoire, j'en sais rien...


----------



## kitetrip (1 Septembre 2007)

Pour les tournevis Torx, dirige toi vers un magasin de composants électroniques. Perso, j'ai acheté un jeu complet (25) qui permet de venir à bout de n'importe quel appareil électronique.

Pour la mémoire aucune idée, apparament l'iMac G4 1Ghz peut recevoir des barettes PC2100 et PC2700. A reconfirmer donc. Avec un peu de chance, il reste un autocollant sur la barette actuellement dans ton ordi indiquant le type de RAM


----------



## CBi (1 Septembre 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> Pour les tournevis Torx, dirige toi vers un magasin de composants &#233;lectroniques. Perso, j'ai achet&#233; un jeu complet (25&#8364 qui permet de venir &#224; bout de n'importe quel appareil &#233;lectronique.
> 
> Pour la m&#233;moire aucune id&#233;e, apparament l'iMac G4 1Ghz peut recevoir des barettes PC2100 et PC2700. A reconfirmer donc. Avec un peu de chance, il reste un autocollant sur la barette actuellement dans ton ordi indiquant le type de RAM



D'apr&#232;s divers sites dont celui-ci, la PC2700 passe sur le G4 1Ghz, mais en standard, c'est bien de la 2100 qu'il y a = tu dois pouvoir le v&#233;rifier via Menu Pomme -A propos de ce Mac.


----------



## oliv66 (4 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai lu ce post avec attention car j'ai aussi un Imac G4 700 mhz (les premiers) et j'ai bien envis de mettre un disque plus gros et plus rapide que celui d'origine (40go) tant qu'a faire j'y mettrais bien un graveur de DVD vu que d'origine je n'ai qu'un graveur de CD.

En allant sur Macway, j'ai vu le pioneer 112 D qu'en penssez vous ?

J'ai aussi vu 2 disques dur:

Un hitashi de 160 go, 8mo et un Maxtor de 250 GO, 8mo, étant donné que c'est une première génération d'Imac pensez vous que je puisse tenter de passer direct à 250 go avec le risque qu'il ne reconnaisse de 137 GO ou alors je joue la carte de l'assurance en prennant le 160 GO dans le pire des cas je perdrais 30 GO de capacité avec l'hitashi!

Enfin niveau bruit et rapidité, que vallent ces 2 disques.

Il y a quelques mois j'avais upgrader l'Imac avec une mémoire de 512 mo en interne (768 au total) j'aimerais bien pousser un peut plus en changeant ces 2 organes afin de garder au maxium mon tournesol !!

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## BulgroZ (4 Septembre 2007)

oliv66 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai lu ce post avec attention car j'ai aussi un Imac G4 700 mhz (les premiers) et j'ai bien envis de mettre un disque plus gros et plus rapide que celui d'origine (40go) tant qu'a faire j'y mettrais bien un graveur de DVD vu que d'origine je n'ai qu'un graveur de CD.
> 
> En allant sur Macway, j'ai vu le pioneer 112 D qu'en penssez vous ?
> 
> ...


Le pioneer 112D est le meilleur rapport qualité/prix du moment, et est parfaitement compatible.
Pour le disque dur, je te suggère plutot le 160Go, car je suis sur qu'il marche (quitte à le partitioner, comme j'ai eu à le faire). 
Si le 250 Go coince, tu devras tout redémonter et remonter....
Si tu as vraiment besoin d'espace, autant le compléter par un disque dur externe en Firewire.

Bon courage, tu verras, c'est facile  !


----------



## oliv66 (4 Septembre 2007)

En y réfléchissant, je pense que le 160 go me suiffit, si en plus tu me dis qu'il a été reconnu pour toi, je préfère jour la sécurité. J'ai déjà un disque dur externe de 160 go en firewire, je chercheais surtout à débrider l'Imac car 40 go en origine c'est très peut de nos jours. Par contre as tu senti une différence de rapidité avec le nouveau disque ?


----------



## BulgroZ (4 Septembre 2007)

oliv66 a dit:


> Par contre as tu senti une différence de rapidité avec le nouveau disque ?



J'ai eu l'impression qu'il était un peu plus rapide et moins bruyant (c'était un sacré nid à poussières !!!!).
Mais j'ai refait une install complète from scractch, système et utilisateurs, qui a sans doute aidé aussi sur les performances...


----------



## CBi (5 Septembre 2007)

Pour reprendre ce que je dis plus haut dans ce fil, en ce qui me concerne, j'ai l'impression que le changement de disque dur a énormément influé sur les performances de mon iMac 1.25GHz et j'y vois la raison principale dans la taille du cache = 2Mo sur le DD Apple d'origine, 16Mo sur mon nouveau DD.


----------



## oliv66 (5 Septembre 2007)

Par contre une petite précision, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait mettre le HD + les Graveur DVD en Cable select pour les deux, vous confirmez ?


----------



## BulgroZ (5 Septembre 2007)

oliv66 a dit:


> Par contre une petite pr&#233;cision, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait mettre le HD + les Graveur DVD en Cable select pour les deux, vous confirmez ?


Pas du tout, ils sont sur le m&#234;me cable donc l'un doit &#234;tre en Master et (de m&#233;moire, le disque) et l'autre en Slave.
Mais le mieux est de regarder comment sont param&#233;tr&#233;s les &#233;quipements d&#233;j&#224; dans l'iMac et de mettre les nouveaux &#224; l'identique....


----------



## oliv66 (5 Septembre 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Ce film plastique est assez costaud. On peut le décoler proprement et il se recolle très bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tiens c'est là que j'avais lu ça, un peut plus haut dans le post


----------



## Zyrol (27 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Fid&#232;le utilisateur de l'imac G4, j'avais upgrad&#233; le mien il y a quelques mois. J'avais chnag&#233; la m&#233;moire vive interne pour mettre une barrette de 1 Go et j'avais changer le DD pour un 250 Go.

Lundi, apres un gros plantage 3 jours avant, l'imac m'a lach&#233;... apres le Hardware test, c'est la m&#233;moire grahique qui est morte... petite capture ici

Donc le seul moyen de r&#233;parer &#231;a, c'est de changer la carte m&#232;re toute enti&#232;re.
Bref, n'ayant pas envie de me lancer la dedans, et de bosser avec un ordi trop bidouill&#233; &#224; mon gout, j'ai ach&#233;t&#233; le nouvel iMac en 20".

Pour l'instant, l'imac G4 est rang&#233; dans un carton, en attendant de voir si je trouve une carte mere d'occase... bref &#231;a peut durer des ann&#233;es...

Dommage, j'adorais cet ordi, j'esp&#232;re pouvoir le r&#233;parer un jour.


----------



## kitetrip (27 Septembre 2007)

Snif dommage ton histoire... Le prix d'une carte mère d'iMac G4 est aujourd'hui, hélas, prohibif  

Quel était le modèle et l'année de ton tournesol ?


----------



## Zyrol (28 Septembre 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> Snif dommage ton histoire... Le prix d'une carte mère d'iMac G4 est aujourd'hui, hélas, prohibif
> 
> Quel était le modèle et l'année de ton tournesol ?



2004, c'est la dernière série avant l'arret du tournesol.


----------



## Zyrol (1 Octobre 2007)

une petite photo nostalgie... la passation des donn&#233;es entre les 2 imacs...

La photo n'est pas terrible, mais on peu voir clairement l'&#233;cran du G4 qui n'est pas au meilleur de sa forme...


----------



## kitetrip (2 Octobre 2007)

Un ptit pincement en effet...

C'est marrant cette photo, on voit clairement la différence de philosophie Apple (comme le temps des couleurs > blanc)


----------



## SoundJfx (5 Décembre 2007)

Salut,
(un topic comme ça, ça se rélance de temps en temps   )

comme la plupart d'entre vous, j'ai un "Tournesol" : 
- iMac G4 17" 1,25 Ghz
- 2x512Mo RAM
- disque dur Seagate "Baraccuda 7200.10" de 500 Go (16 Mo Cache)
- un graveur DVD Pioneer DVD-R111
... et comme la plupart d'entre vous j'ai du mal à me faire à l'idée de m'en séparer.

J'ai installé Léopard, mais la bête est parfois poussive, ce qui n'arrivait jamais avec Tiger. Certains ont-ils constaté la même chose ?
J'envisage de porter la RAM à 2Go, mais je ne le ferai que si ça améliore réellement le confort, ce dont je ne suis pas sûr.

Ce que je veux, ca n'est pas gagner du temps sur l'encodage dans iTunes ou dans iDvd, c'est plus retrouver la réactivité que je n'ai plus dans le finder, ou lorsque je change d'application active. Mais si jamais le goulot d'étranglement est la carte graphique, mes 2Go n'y changeront rien.

En fait, c'est soit je ne touche plus à rien et je le garde tel quel, soit je le prolonge en passant à 2Go. Je suis même prêt dans ce cas à dépenser  $ 500 pour accélérer le G4 à presque 2Ghz. Je reconnais que si je fais ca, c'est l'option "caprice", mais c'est tentant.  J'imagine bien que je n'attendrai jamais les performances d'une machine récente, mais si Léo daigne courrir plus vite, ca me va.



Sjfx.


----------



## kitetrip (6 Décembre 2007)

C'est pour cette raison que je reste sous Tiger et que je n'upgrade pas mes softs outre mesure... Avec Tiger et les applications de son temps, l'iMac reste parfaitement utilisable au quotidien  

Dans l'informatique, voilà le piège principal : les applications sont plus puissantes, le matériel se met alors à suivre la cadence !

Alors qu'au final, quelle est l'utilisation de son ordinateur ? J'y écoute de la musique, regarde des films, surfe sur le net, je trie mes photos, je bosse dur de temps en temps (photo et graphisme)... Donc je garde mon iTunes 7, iPhoto 5, Adobe CS1 (vu le prix des MAJ  ).  Mon iMac G4 me suffisait parfaitement il y a 4 ans, je ne vois pas pourquoi il serait obsolète aujourd'hui alors que je ne fais rien de plus ​


----------



## CBi (8 Décembre 2007)

SoundJfx a dit:


> J'ai installé Léopard, mais la bête est parfois poussive, ce qui n'arrivait jamais avec Tiger. Certains ont-ils constaté la même chose ?



Pareil. Certaines applis sont un peu "rèveuses", et parfois finissent même par coincer ou quitter inopinément, ce qui, depuis Jaguar, n'arrivait plus.
Mais j'ai 1,5Go de RAM, donc j'ai peur que plus de mémoire n'apporte pas grand chose...

J'espère que ce nMest qu'un défaut de jeunesse qui disparaîtra avec 10.5.3 ou 10.5.4... 

En attendant, comme je ne me sers ni de Spaces, ni vraiment de Time Machine, et que j'utilise mon Dock en vertical à droite, Léopard c'est vrai n'apporte pas grand chose. Pour moi cela se limite à la nouvelle fenêtre d'impression avec prévisualisation intégrée, vraiment pratique, et à Quickview. Encore que pour la visualisation des fichiers images, curieusement ce n'est pas encore la simplicité. Windows me parait sur ce point précis (c'est le seul !) plus simple.


----------



## SoundJfx (12 Décembre 2007)

Pour la mémoire, j'ai beau avoir quelques connaissances de base, il est très difficile de trouver des infos techniques chez Apple. Elles se limitent toutes aux infos annoncées à la sortie de la machine, à savoir que la maximum est de 1Go en 2 barrettes.

- Actuellement j'ai de la Kingston PC2700 CAS 2.5. peut-on s'attendre à une augmentation (légère certes...) des performances en CAS2.0, et une dégradation (tout aussi légère) en CAS3.0  ? Ou est-ce la machine qui détermine la latence d'accès ? Si oui, quelle est-elle pour l'iMac ?
- Faut-il prendre en garde à la "densité" de la mémoire (du genre "1Go simple face en 8 chips" ne marcherait pas alors que "1Go double face en 16 chips" marcherait)
- Avez-vous des recommandations sur les RAM de marque Kingston, Corsair ou Crucial, sachant que ces marques ont toutes des gammes "Value" et des gammes "Performance" ?

Le problème c'est que pour avoir des prix intéressants, il vaut mieux acheter sur le Web, mais que je ne pourrai probablement pas échanger la barrette si elle est incompatible.
 Au mieux j'aurai un bon d'achat. Vu le budget... la belle affaire !

Merci de votre aide (une fois de plus  )  !

SoundJfx.


----------



## gad1962 (12 Décembre 2007)

Le gain entre un CAS 2.5 et 2.0 est imperceptible sauf en overclockant la RAM et encore, par ailleurs il faut pouvoir agir via le système pour configurer le CAS, ce n'est pas parce qu'une barette de RAM est certifiée CAS 2 qu'elle fonctionne à cette vitesse mais chez Apple pas de bios donc impossible à ma connaissance, autant dire que cela n'a pas d'intérêt sur un mac.


----------



## yzykom (13 Décembre 2007)

SoundJfx a dit:


> Pour la mémoire, j'ai beau avoir quelques connaissances de base, il est très difficile de trouver des infos techniques chez Apple. Elles se limitent toutes aux infos annoncées à la sortie de la machine, à savoir que la maximum est de 1Go en 2 barrettes...



Pour connaître la quantité non officielle de mémoire que tu peux mettre sur ta machine, tu peux déjà avoir une idée sur ce site (sélectionne ta machine dans la liste).


----------



## SoundJfx (13 Décembre 2007)

gad1962 a dit:


> Le gain entre un CAS 2.5 et 2.0 est imperceptible sauf en overclockant la RAM et encore, par ailleurs il faut pouvoir agir via le système pour configurer le CAS, ce n'est pas parce qu'une barette de RAM est certifiée CAS 2 qu'elle fonctionne à cette vitesse mais chez Apple pas de bios donc impossible à ma connaissance, autant dire que cela n'a pas d'intérêt sur un mac.



C'est pour ça que j'essayais de savoir quelle RAM accepte l'iMac. Je ne cherche pas à overclocker la RAM, je ne saurais pas comment faire et je ne pense même pas que ce soit possible (peu m'importe d'ailleurs). Je cherchais juste à l'équiper de la RAM la plus rapide possible qu'il sache gérer. Mais faute d'infos, je vais prendre ce qui me tombe sous la main.

Toujours pas d'idée sur les "high density" et "low density" ?

@yzykom : merci pour le lien. J'avais des témoignages pour les 2Go, mais c'est intéressant d'avoir un site de référence, et éventuellement de pouvoir y commander la RAM.

Sjfx.


----------



## CBi (15 Décembre 2007)

SoundJfx a dit:


> - Avez-vous des recommandations sur les RAM de marque Kingston, Corsair ou Crucial, sachant que ces marques ont toutes des gammes "Value" et des gammes "Performance" ?
> 
> Le problème c'est que pour avoir des prix intéressants, il vaut mieux acheter sur le Web, mais que je ne pourrai probablement pas échanger la barrette si elle est incompatible.



Pour ma part, j'achète ici (publicité gratuite): les prix sont très raisonnables (surtout avec le cours actuel du dollar) même si le port renchérit un peu les tarifs, et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème (3 machines boostées en RAM).


----------



## benko (20 Février 2008)

Je pense upgrader mon iMac G4 1ghz pour le faire tourner avec Leo. 
J'ai bien vu qu'il me fallait des tourne-vis spéciaux; mais où les acheter ?

Merci


----------



## SoundJfx (20 Février 2008)

J'ai trouvé un coffret de tournevis pour "électronique/informatique" pour une douzaine d'euros, on en voit dans toutes les grandes surfaces du bricolage.


----------



## benko (20 Février 2008)

Merci
Mais personne ne pourrais m'indiquer une référence sur un site de vente en ligne comme ldlc ?


----------



## kitetrip (20 Février 2008)

Je suis allé chez un électronicien, j'ai acheté un lot de 6 Tournevis Torx pour 20. 

Une exemple de kit : http://www.conrad.fr/webapps/jeu_de_8-37.html

C'est un peu excessif mais ça m'a servi plusieurs fois (ex: démonter mon Nokia, le nettoyer, le remonter et zou il remarche )... Pour l'iMac je crois qu'il ya des vis Torw qui trainent.


----------



## CBi (20 Février 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> C'est un peu excessif mais ça m'a servi plusieurs fois



C'est toujours agréable d'avoir de beaux outils  mais en ce qui me concerne, j'ai upgradé mon Mac avec une sorte de couteau suisse contenant 12 tournevis TorX acheté 5 euros !


----------



## Maction (6 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous !
Je poste ici... au cas ou...

J' ai un iMac G4 20 pouces 1,25Ghz (tite merveille)...
Et je vais lui mettre 1Go de ram à la place des 512 accessibles (user). Ça c' est sûr !..

Et En théorie on peut mettre 2Go de ram... Parce que je rêve de mettre 2Go de ram, ou au moins 1,5Go... Alors 2Go? Quelqu'un l'a fait? C'est stable? pas de Kernel Panik? est-ce que l' ajout de ram interne peut griller la carte mère?... (est-ce ce qui est arrivé à Mr Zyrol? Cf : haut de page...)

Pour la 1Go DDR DIMM PC2700 INTERNE, est-ce que je peux prendre celle-là chez MacWay : (c' est de la "PC3200" et dans les machines compatibles il n' y a que les G5, et elle est "400Mhz") :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/2752/memo...tie-10-ans.html

Ou sinon celle-là en 512Mo (mêmes soucis sauf qu' elle est "333Mhz") : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/2628/memo...tie-10-ans.html
Est-ce plus sûr?...


Pour la petite histoire je suis entrain de faire upgrader mon iMac par un "centre apple certifié" (quelque chose comme ça...) avec un disque dur de 250Go, un graveur dvd DL 20x (ces deux-là étaient trop fatigués...obligé).
Et eux ils m' ont dit dans le devis que le max de ram c' était 1Go... donc je prends le "risque" de le faire moi-même pour la ram
Il est en train d'être upgradé... je l' attends...


Et j' espère le garder looooooongtemps...

>>>Les tournevis TorX se trouvent même dans les magasins de bricolage classiques... et vraiment pas chers du tout... (moi j' ai un manche tournevis et 38 embouts dont 10 embouts TorX pour 13&#8364; environ...)

Alors siouplé... aidez-moi...:rose:


----------



## Maction (6 Mars 2008)

Je sais je pousse...

Mais c' est avec cet iMac que j' ai été "électrisé" par la pomme, vraiment, j' y suis profondément attaché...c' est un objet que je garderai toute ma vie... oh oui de oui!!!
Avec mon MacBook blanc, c' est très différent... c' est moins marquant...

Alors voilà j' ai envie de faire de mon iMac G4 le MédiaCenter de l' appartement, avec le récepteur Mantra TR1 pour pouvoir utiliser l' Apple remote (déjà commandé), EyeTV (télé Alice marche pas des masses...), et Front Row, D' ailleurs Front Row me pousse à prendre Léopard car il est dans le système (contrairement à Tiger) et même si le logiciel "Activate Front Row" le permet sur 10.4.11...
En gros c' est pas pour faire du 'Toshop ou autre... Juste une machine "TV-Chaîne Hifi" et pratiques peu gourmandes... Mais 768Mo de ram ne suffiront pas, surtout avec le Léopard... En "externe ou user", je vais prendre la barette de Macway compatible. Mais en interne j' aimerai de la Ram "certifiée Apple" (comme prévient SVMMac dans la vidéo) et je ne vois que celle citée dans le post précédent...Bref... Je balise un peu...

Siouplé... quelques retours d' expérience? Conseils? Quelle RAM (certifié Apple) en interne? Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase...

Et puis aujourd' hui c' est mon anniversaire............


----------



## CBi (6 Mars 2008)

Pour toi, c'est bien 2Mo maximum.

Au passage, pour faire suite à la discussion plus haut, j'ai repassé mon iMac G4 sur Tiger et j'ai retrouvé le "punch" que j'avais perdu avec Léopard. Certes, j'y ai perdu quelques fonctions (spaces, quicklook,...) bien utiles à l'amélioration de ma productivité mais cet iMac est ma machine perso = pour mes loisirs, je peux me permettre d'être un peu moins productif  .


----------



## kitetrip (6 Mars 2008)

Tiger est parfait sur l'iMac G4, même les plus puissants. Même sous 10.4, le G4 accuse le poids des années et bien souvent, ce n'est pas la Ram qui sature mais simplement le processeur et la carte graphique :rose: Perso, je ne tenterai même pas d'installer Leopard.

A propos de RAM, la C.A.S 2.0 signifie qu'elle est de meilleure qualité (ce qui explique pourquoi elle est prisée des overclockers fous ). Plus le chiffre est bas, mieux c'est : tout simplement.

Quand aux marques pas de soucis : Kingstom et Corsair sont les références. Même en vente par correspondance, tu peux toujours renvoyer la barette si elle est défectueuse... Les symptômes classiques : si ton Mac plante à répétition ou refuse tout bêtement de démarrer


----------



## benko (11 Mars 2008)

Je viens de passer l'upgrade de mac iMac G4 1gh à 
- 1256 de Ram
- Un disque dur de 320 Go et 16Mo de cache
Je suis assez content du résultat.
Par contre, j'ai changé le graveur et depuis, il ne s'ouvre que d'un 1/4. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi d'autant qu'en apparence, il n'est bloqué physiquement par rien d'apparent. J'avais bien ôté la face avant comme indiqué dans les tutos d'ailleurs...


----------



## Francisby (6 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté d'occasion il y a deux mois un G4 800 Mhz 17" avec Superdrive, HD 80 Go et 768 Mo de Ram. Je suis parfaitement satisfait (d'autant que c'était le pas du swich...).

Pour gagner un peu place sur le disque et rapidité, je prévois de remplacer la ram DIM de 256 Mo d'origine par une 512 Mo. Aussi, quitte à ouvrir la bête, je pense changer également le HD pour un 250 ou 320 Go en 16 Mo de cache.

J'ai vérifié avec Mac Tracker la compatibilté avec un grande capacité, c'est OK. Ma question est : est ce que je vais trouver une plus grande réactivité et fluidité (gros fichiers word, page internet chargée...) avec les 16 mo de cache ? Est ce que la différence est perceptible sur le temps d'accès au HD. Aussi, le passage à 1 Go de Ram est sensible ou quasi pas pour l'utilisateur ?

Merci de vos réponse.


----------



## SoundJfx (7 Avril 2008)

Selon moi, le plus gros gain viendra de l'ajout de mémoire RAM.
Le fait de mettre un disque récent (et rapide) est également significatif, mais par contre la différence entre 16 Mo de cache ou 8 est moins perceptible sur une telle machine.

Maintenant, étant donné le faible écart de prix, quitte à changer, autant mettre le plus performant. Si c'est pour économiser 10 euros sur le disque dur, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt.


----------



## BulgroZ (7 Avril 2008)

Francisby a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté d'occasion il y a deux mois un G4 800 Mhz 17" avec Superdrive, HD 80 Go et 768 Mo de Ram. Je suis parfaitement satisfait (d'autant que c'était le pas du swich...).
> 
> ...


Changer la mémoire ne nécessite pas vraiment d'ouvrir la bête, mais juste la plaque qui est en dessous.
Changer le disque dur est par contre une vrai opération... 
(Mais cela vaut la peine !)


----------



## CBi (7 Avril 2008)

Francisby a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté d'occasion il y a deux mois un G4 800 Mhz 17" avec Superdrive, HD 80 Go et 768 Mo de Ram. Je suis parfaitement satisfait (d'autant que c'était le pas du swich...).
> 
> ...



Comme l'indique Bulgroz ci-dessus, c'est en fait dans l'autre sens que le problème se pose =
- si tu veux changerla barette de RAM externe, alors un petit tourne-vis suffit, pour accéder au logement RAM sous le Mac.
- si tu veux changer le HD, alors tant qu'à ouvrir la bête, tu peux changer aussi la barette de RAM interne.

Quant à savoir si les 16 mo de cache vont apporter quelque chose = oui, si ton DD est celui d'origine (2mo de cache). C'est largement expliqué dans ce fil que je t'engage à lire depuis le début !


Au passage, je corrige la grosse coquille dans mon dernier post (ci-dessus #161) :


CBi a dit:


> Pour toi, c'est bien 2Mo maximum.



C'est bien évidemment 2*G*o de RAM maximum :rose:


----------



## Francisby (7 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci de vos réponses.

Oui le disque dur est celui d'origine : 80 Go en 5400 tr/min et 2 Mo de cache. Le nouveau serai un 320 Go en 7200 tr/min et 16 Mo de cache. En théorie beaucoup d'écart côté performances...

Pour ce qui est de la RAM, mon modèle étant un iMac G4 800 Mhz 17", il est en SDRAM et non en DDR comme les modèle à partir de 1 Ghz. Aussi, le max de Ram total est 1 Go sur mon modèle.

Je suis obligé d'ouvrir la bête car, le slot "user" sous le capot métallique est déja occupé par 512 Mo en SoDIMM. Il faut alors remplacer le 256 Mo DIM à l'intérieur par une 512 Mo. Je suis donc obligé de l'ouvrir : et puis ça sera l'occasion de dépoussière la fleur qui n'a jamais été ouverte...

Merci de vos témoignages pour les performances. Je suis surtout intéressé par des gains de perfs pour un usage courant : fluidité pages internet, gestion de fichier rédactionnel sous Word 2004... Je ne fais pas de photoshop, ni photo.

Par contre, je serai intéressé pour installer Virutal PC 7 pour "lire" et modif légère (pas pour travailler ni dessiner) mes fichiers Autocad en installant autocad sur la virtualisation de XP. (je sais il est existe eDrawings, mais à satisfait à peine mes besoins...

Merci de vos réactions...


----------



## Francisby (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je compare les modèles de disque dur. La capacité n'est pas ma priorité mais la performance. Quelle différence y-a-t-il réellement entre une mémoire cache de 8 Mo et 16 Mo pour un HD ?
Est-ce que ça agit seulement sur le travail des gros fichiers ? Ou est-ce ça donne un peu plus de punch aux applications...

Modèles : - Seagate 160 Go 7200 tr/min avec 8 Mo de cache : env. 45 &#8364;
               - Seagate 320 Go 7200 tr/min avec 16 Mo de cache : envi. 65 &#8364;

Outre la capacité, le prix est-il justifié pour la performance due à la différence de cache ?

François.


----------



## CBi (15 Avril 2008)

Francisby a dit:


> Modèles : - Seagate 160 Go 7200 tr/min avec 8 Mo de cache : env. 45 
> - Seagate 320 Go 7200 tr/min avec 16 Mo de cache : envi. 65 
> 
> Outre la capacité, le prix est-il justifié pour la performance due à la différence de cache ?
> .



Je ne peux pas vraiment faire de comparaison car je n'ai pas essayé les 2. Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que ma logique a été = tant qu'à ouvrir la bête, ne chipotons pas, et je ne le regrette pas. 
7200 tr/min avec 16 Mo de cache = un gros gain en souplesse d'utilisation, et 320 Go, finalement à l'usage, ce n'est pas si gros que ça, même sans envisager d'en consacrer une partie à Time Machine.
En plus, comme tu le remarques, pour 20 Euros de plus... Il n'y a vraiment pas à hésiter je crois.


----------



## Gabone (16 Avril 2008)

Francisby a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je compare les modèles de disque dur. La capacité n'est pas ma priorité mais la performance. Quelle différence y-a-t-il réellement entre une mémoire cache de 8 Mo et 16 Mo pour un HD ?
> Est-ce que ça agit seulement sur le travail des gros fichiers ? Ou est-ce ça donne un peu plus de punch aux applications...
> ...



Si sa peu aider  

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mémoire_cache


----------



## Francisby (16 Avril 2008)

> 7200 tr/min avec 16 Mo de cache = un gros gain en souplesse d'utilisation, et 320 Go, finalement à l'usage, ce n'est pas si gros que ça, même sans envisager d'en consacrer une partie à Time Machine.
> En plus, comme tu le remarques, pour 20 Euros de plus... Il n'y a vraiment pas à hésiter je crois.



C'est vrai qu'il faut voir à plus long terme. Ce disque je pourrais le réutiliser plus tard si je n'utilise plus le G4. Et puis, pour 20  de plus, c'est vrai, je peux me laisser tenter.





> Si sa peu aider
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mémoire_cache



Merci du lien. Bien que je comprenais grossièrement le principe de fonctionnement, pas mal de bonnes informations techniques.

Je vous tiendrais au courant de l'évolution et du résultat.


----------



## cousinhube (18 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous,

J'ai lu avec attention le fil de ce post car je compte upgrader mon iMac G4 15" 700mhz. J'ai prévu de mettre un graveur dvd pioneer 112D (j'ai un combo), je sais que ça ne pose pas de pb. Ce qui me pose plus de problèmes c'est le reste:

- concernant le disque dur j'ai cru comprendre que j'étais limité en taille à 137GO mais est ce que je peux mettre un 250 et le partitionné de manière à avoir plusieurs disques apparents et une capacité globale de 250 (moins les données systèmes et les pertes de partition), ou est ce que je dois absolument avoir un disque d'une capacité physique inférieure à 137GO?

- concernant la barette de sdram interne, je compte passer à 512, faut il une qualité spécifique de barette ou est ce que n'importe quelle barette pourra fonctionner, sachant que je ne cherche pas non plus à utiliser une barette chinois à un euro aux enchères, mais une générique de kingston, samsung, transcend... ou toute autre marque dans le genre? J'ai vu que Kingston avait des modèles "mac" à 60 EUR et des modèles classiques à 30 EUR...

Je vous remercie pour vos réponse et les attends avec impatience!!!


----------



## Francisby (18 Avril 2008)

> - concernant le disque dur j'ai cru comprendre que j'étais limité en taille à 137GO mais est ce que je peux mettre un 250 et le partitionné de manière à avoir plusieurs disques apparents et une capacité globale de 250 (moins les données systèmes et les pertes de partition), ou est ce que je dois absolument avoir un disque d'une capacité physique inférieure à 137GO?



En effet, le G4 700 Mhz ne gère pas les grandes capacités de disque dur. Confirmé par MacTracker : 







A mon avis, pour un dique de plus de 137 Go, Mac OS ne verra au maximum que 137 Go. Par contre, peut être que si le disque est partitionné auparavant dans plusieurs partitions inférieures ou égales à 137 Go... seront-elles acceptées...je ne sais pas.


----------



## CBi (19 Avril 2008)

La raison pour laquelle Mactracker est un peu indécis sur la question est que Apple a commencé à installer des IDE chipsets qui supportent les gros DD dans le courant de 2002. Les premiers flat panels n'avaient donc pas la capacité d'adresser au delà de 128 Go binaires, les derniers si.

Soit tu ne tentes pas le coup et alors le max est de choisir un disque vendu comme un 120Mo (indication du commerce en Go "décimaux"), c'est à dire en réalité 117 Go en base 2.

Soit tu tentes le coup avec un disque plus gros qui au mieux passera en totalité, au pire te donnera 128 Go en base 2, soit quand même 10 de mieux. Vu la différence de prix avec un 120 Go de nos jours, il n'y a donc pas grand chose à perdre si tu choisis un 160Go.

Comme il s'agit d'un problème d'adressage, je ne pense pas que la partition te permette d'échapper au problème = la partie du disque supérieure à la capacité du chipset ne sera pas vue.


----------



## Nanaky (23 Avril 2008)

Hello !

Je compte aider une amie à ajouter de la RAM sur son Imac G4 Tournesol et lui installer Tiger.

Alors pour être sûr de ne pas me tromper, je résume :

C'est un Imac G4 : *10.3.9
1Ghz Power PC G4
256 Mo DDR SDRAM*​
La ram déjà installé est dans la partie "difficile d'accès" de l'imac.
Je compte mettre un 1go en plus sans toucher à l'ancienne barrette, donc je n'ai juste qu'à dévisser le socle et à inséré la barrette neuve. 
Je dois acheter une barrette 1Go DDR SO-DIMM PC 2700. 

celle ci ?http://www.macway.com/fr/product/2626/memoire-dane-elec-1-go-sodimm-ddr-333-pc-2700-garantie-10-ans.html?bloc=opinions&page=2#blocs
Me suis je trompé quelques part ?


----------



## Francisby (27 Avril 2008)

> Je dois acheter une barrette 1Go DDR SO-DIMM PC 2700



Apparement (d'après le configurateur Crucial), il existe des iMac G4 1 Ghz avec de la DDR avec une fréquence type PC2100 et d'autre de type PC2700.

Le mieux est que utilise le logiciel MacTracker ou avec l'outil "A propos de ce Mac" dans le menu pomme afin d'être sur de la fréquence.

Autrement, pour le type de mémoire que l'on met sous le 1er capot de l'iMac est effectivement du So-DIM.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un G4 quicksilver qui tourne comme une horloge suisse avec 1Go de RAM ; je lui ai ajouté une carte wifi, un dongle bluetooth et 2 DD internes de 80 Go et sous tiger il tourne nickel.

Néanmoins, comme c'est ma machine de loisirs, j'aimerais passer à un mac mini ne serait-ce que pour des raisons d'encombrement.

Mon problème est le suivant : comme mon G4 a été acheté d'occasion mais que je n'ai pas les CD des applis alors que j'ai les licences (Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver...), vais-je pouvoir récupérer ces applis grâce à l'assistant migration ?

Si j'ai bien compris, il faut que je reste en plateforme PPC. Mais en dehors du processeur, y a t-il d'autres contraintes de compatibilité ? Autrement dit avec Tiger des deux côtés en PPC, l'assistant migration fonctionne t-il forcément ?

Et si le mac mini est d'occasion, comment l'assistant migration gère t-il les conflits avec ce qui est déjà installé sur le mac mini ? L'assistant migration ne fonctionne t'il qu'avec une machine neuve ou vide ?

Merci de vos réponses, dans l'affirmative j'achète un mac mini et je vends mon G4 (mais c'est pas facile de se séparer d'une machine bien bichonnée :rose


----------



## Jellybass (6 Mai 2008)

porquelo a dit:


> Mon problème est le suivant : comme mon G4 a été acheté d'occasion mais que je n'ai pas les CD des applis alors que j'ai les licences (Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver...), vais-je pouvoir récupérer ces applis grâce à l'assistant migration ?



Tu as les licences mais pas les disques ? Comment est-ce possible ?


----------



## CBi (6 Mai 2008)

porquelo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un G4 quicksilver qui tourne comme une horloge suisse avec 1Go de RAM ; je lui ai ajouté une carte wifi, un dongle bluetooth et 2 DD internes de 80 Go et sous tiger il tourne nickel.
> 
> ...



A priori oui, l'assistant migration fonctionne et réinstalle tes applis, et je pense qu'il écrase les applications de même nom présentes sur la machine "cible" sauf si tu as pris la peine de les mettre dans un dossier à part.

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu cherches à obtenir : pourquoi chercher à remplacer un Tournesol par un Mac mini PPC ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Concernant les licences, ce que je voulais dire c'est que les logiciels n'ont pas été piratés, j'ai acheté une machine d'occasion à un ami qui a acheté une nouvelle machine avec de nouvelles applis.

Merci pour la réponse sur l'assistant migration, en théorie ça doit marcher. Mais est-ce que je peux passer à une plate forme mac intel ? Je pense que non mais j'aimerais en être sûr.

Et sur le pourquoi de changer de machine, c'est juste pour gagner beaucoup de place dans mon bureau (et en bruit aussi, le quicksilver étant connu pour son niveau sonore élevé). Mac mini + DD externe La Cie = + de place, - de bruit.


----------



## CBi (9 Mai 2008)

En jetant un oeil aux sites en anglais, il y a beaucoup d'expériences réussies de migration PPC vers Macintel, pour peu que le PPC ait été "nettoyé" auparavant =
     - mettre à jour toutes les applications à une version Universal Binary
     - enlever tous les plug-ins "exotiques" que tu aurais pu installer au fil du temps
     - supprimer ~/Library/Caches/com.apple.helpui après migration pour que l'Aide fonctionne.

Ceci dit, indépendamment du problème PPC - Macintel, il te faut garder en mémoire que certaines applications demanderont peut-être de réentrer le numéro de série après migration. Ce n'est pas le cas cependant de Photoshop qui chez moi a migré absolument automatiquement.


----------



## PO_ (9 Mai 2008)

porquelo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Concernant les licences, ce que je voulais dire c'est que les logiciels n'ont pas été piratés, j'ai acheté une machine d'occasion à un ami qui a acheté une nouvelle machine avec de nouvelles applis.
> .



Si cet ami t'a vendu la machine et que tu n'as pas les CD, tu n'as donc pas les licences.

Cela dit, s'il a *vraiment* acheté de nouvelles versions, pourquoi ne t'a t'il pas filé les CD ? 

La réponse peut être qu'il a pris des mises à jours, et qu'il doit donc conserver les originaux. Auquel cas, tu n'es pas en règle. 

Pas plus difficile que ça ...


----------



## Francisby (9 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour reprendre le fil du topic, je vous présente la mise à jour de mon iMac G4 Tournesol.

Avant : 
- iMac G4 800 Mhz  - 17"
- 768 Mo SD-Ram (256 Mo Dim interne + 512 Mo en SO-Dim)
- 80 Go en 5400 tr/min avec 2 Mo de cache
- un peu de poussière...​
Maintenant :
- iMac G4 800 Mhz  - 17"
- 1 Go SD-Ram (512 Mo Dim interne + 512 Mo en SO-Dim)
- 80 Go en 5400 tr/min avec 2 Mo de cache
- un PCB de carte mère et un ventilateur comme neuf !​Voici une petite photo de l'intérieur à l'ouverture :






La boule n'avait jamais été ouverte, mais je m'attendais à trouver plus de poussière. Je comprend maintenant pourquoi ce modèle était si chère neuf ; en effet, quand on voit le niveau d'organisation, les petits patins isolants et antivibratiles sur le berceau, le temps d'assemblage devait être plus élevé que les iMac actuels.
Au cours de l'opération, j'ai démonté le ventilateur pour le nettoyer completement, c'est très simple finalement. Et le connecteur type "IDE" pour les USB, firewire... qui reste fixe et qui est connecté lorsque l'on clipse le socle de la boule, vachement bien !!

Concerant les performances, tout cela lui donne un coup de punch pour la fluidité des applications, des onglets sur Safari et du multi-tache. Bien qu'ayant remis de la pate thermique qui d'ailleurs celle d'origine etait encore souple, j'espere que le disque dur ne vas pas dégager plus de chaleur.


----------



## kitetrip (9 Mai 2008)

C'est nickel tout ça, félicitations 
En prenant son temps il n'y a rien de compliqué il suffit juste d'être habile


----------



## Francisby (10 Mai 2008)

> C'est nickel tout ça, félicitations
> En prenant son temps il n'y a rien de compliqué il suffit juste d'être habile



Oui, tout à fait, il faut prendre son temps et je surtout j'avais préparer la chose en lisant quelques tutaux et regardant pas mal de photos trouvées sur le net.



> aintenant :
> - iMac G4 800 Mhz - 17"
> - 1 Go SD-Ram (512 Mo Dim interne + 512 Mo en SO-Dim)
> - *80 Go en 5400 tr/min avec 2 Mo de cache*
> - un PCB de carte mère et un ventilateur comme neuf !



Au passage, je corrige mon erreur !! le nouveau disque dur est un 320 Go en 7200 tr/min avec 16 Mo de cache (un Seagate). Je l'ai d'ailleur partitionné en 80 Go pour l'OS et les applications et le reste pour mes données.


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2008)

Francisby a dit:


> Voici une petite photo de l'intérieur à l'ouverture :....
> 
> Bien qu'ayant remis de la pate thermique qui d'ailleurs celle d'origine etait encore souple, j'espere que le disque dur ne vas pas dégager plus de chaleur.



A noter que sur ce modèle, il y a 2 zones à nettoyer et sur lesquelles il faut réappliquer de la pâte thermique (de qualité! genre Artic Silver)

Je le précise, car la plupart des tutoriaux qu'on trouve sur le net correspondent à un autre modèle avec uniquement 1 zone de contact du caloduc (la plus large à droite de la photo)


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2008)

y a de quoi rire

Après achat de barrette so-dimm et d'un nouveau DDE
(le tout chez macway, impec)

Ce samedi  il pleut sur Paris, j'annule ce que j'avais prévu et pris d'un grand élan je me dis

_upgradons la ram , réinitialisons la PMU youkadi youkada patati patata
_
( c'est mon coté Trenet zazou)

je m'organise  (relecture de pages manuel  coussins table avec tissu,  préparation de la barrette  petit tournevis etc)
je prépare la bestiole
et je devisse le plateau  1 vis , 2 vis, 3 vis 
la 4 è... rien ,  ne bouge pas.

MDR  , bloqué je suis
Voilà
upgrade suspendue à cause d'une vis coincée
c'est malin hein?  
( heureusement j'ai de l'humour, ca me fait marrer quand même)

( et c'est le SAV Applecare maintro*** qui le dernier  a fermé le capot..  j'espere que le pas de vis n'est pas faussé...)

il me faudra donc mettre la main sur le vrai tournevis ou... avoir un habitué parce que là je ne peux rien faire
( pas envie de forcer)

voilà
fin du récit d'un upgrade suspendu
P


----------



## Francisby (26 Mai 2008)

> il me faudra donc mettre la main sur le vrai tournevis ou... avoir un habitué parce que là je ne peux rien faire
> ( pas envie de forcer)



 

Là c'est vraiment pas de chance, surtout quand ça s'acharne sur la 4ème et...dernière vis.. Ne serai-ce pas le ressort intégrer qu'il y a sur chaque vis pour éviter de les perdre qui serai fossé ?

C'est vrai aussi que ces petites vis sont assez sensibles et j'avais été moi même surpris qu'un crusiform "courant" de qualité "bricolage courant" ai un peut de diffilculté. Il faut vraiement les tourner doucement et parfaitement droit.
C'est vrai que forcer la vis n'est pas forcement la chose que l'on a envi de faire...



> réinitialisons la PMU



C'est faire une Raz de la mémoire interne ? Je n'ai pas fait cela moi, utile ? Merci des infos


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

j'ai fait une 2 è tentative 
3 vis se devissent comme un rêve , la 4 è rien
 et c'est le *SAV* qui a touché le capot et vissé devissé   (plusieurs fois , longue histoire)

il faudra donc que je trouve le Phillips #0
si un parisien parmi vous l'a et peut me le preter...=>mp

il aura ma reconnaissance - éventuellement une caution si parano - et un verre gratosse surement

rest PMU
le role est décrit dans divers FAQ Mac
 ( voire le manuel de démontage)


----------



## Jellybass (14 Juin 2008)

Ça y est, je viens de commander de quoi donner un coup de jeune à mon iMac G4 17" USB2. Ça sera donc un *disque dur* de 320Go avec 8MB de cache et une deuxième barrette de 1Go à la place des 256Mo internes. 

J'appréhende un peu la manoeuvre, étant donné mes piètres compétences manuelles. Le tuto de MacBildouille ne sera pas de trop. Je vous tiens au courant du résultat de la manip' après réception des pièces et excursion dans les entrailles de mon G4. :hein:


----------



## Jellybass (19 Juin 2008)

Et voilà ! Upgrade terminée, tout s'est bien passé ! :love:
Mon bel iMac est comme neuf - que dis-je ? Bien mieux que neuf. Voilà la config après modification :

-iMac G4 17" 1,25Ghz
-2Go de RAM 
-320GB de disque dur (8Mo de cache) 
-Superdrive d'origine, mais il marche très bien 
-OS X 10.4.11

La réactivité est impeccable sous Tiger, c'est un vrai plaisir. Seule certaines applis comme EyeTV 3 font un peu ralentir la machine quand elles sont ouvertes en tâche de fond. La manipulation pour changer le disque dur n'a rien de difficile si on est prudent, bien documenté et correctement équipé. Ouverture/fermeture de la machine + une bière, le tout en moins de 2 heures.

Un grand merci à tous ceux qui ont participé à ce superbe fil (les chanceux et les moins chanceux) pour vos conseils fort utiles. 

L'iMac G4 a encore de beaux jours devant lui :king:


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2008)

content pour toi

j'en profite pour faire un up sur mon cas de  vis capot bloquée
 ( traité par ailleurs dans un sujet dédié)

en examinant de près , l'encoche cruciforme de la 4 è vis est endommagée
(merci  le SAV Apple )

et j'aimerai eviter le plan perceuse si c'est possible
si vous avez de idées 
c'est là
tournesol : pb d'1 vis bloquée=>capot inouvrable - Page 2 - Forum Mac

merci
----
(ps le tournevis dont je m'étais servi est bien un Philips 0)


----------



## BulgroZ (19 Juin 2008)

Bravo, Jellybass, et bienvenu au club !


----------



## Jellybass (19 Juin 2008)

Merci.


----------



## 2alieni (26 Juin 2008)

bonjour, 
pour ma part sur un imac g4 1,25 GHz 20", j'ai installé récemment un DD de 750 Go :

750 Go Seagate IDE 3,5" 7200t/mn 16Mo interne Barracuda 7200.10 (ST3750640A),

et un nouveau lecteur/graveur :

Graveur DVR-115D Pioneer Noir 20X double-couche IDE interne.

si ça peut aider qqu'un...


----------



## nazak (8 Juillet 2008)

SUPER CE FILS 
il est vraiment interessant , merci a toi icb pour l'avoir trouver 



2alieni a dit:


> bonjour,
> pour ma part sur un imac g4 1,25 GHz 20", j'ai installé récemment un DD de 750 Go :
> 
> 750 Go Seagate IDE 3,5" 7200t/mn 16Mo interne Barracuda 7200.10 (ST3750640A),
> ...



moi moi moi  je suis preneur 
ca marche bien ?
le seagate marche bien ? est ce que c'est moins bruillant maintenant ?

la ram tu as mis combien ?

je me suis aussi fait plaisir je me suis acheter un imac G4 20 " 

je voudrais le booster au max 

* pour le disque dur j'aimerai mettre un 750 GO seagate a 7200 tr/min ( juste une question est il possible d'avoir des disque a la cadence plus elever que 7200tr/min ), ce que je voulais surtout savoir c'est si tout les disque seagate 750 GO sont compatible avec l'imac G4 20" ou faut il que je prenne uniquement celui la : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5117/750-...st3750640a.html

autre question , si mon DD est plus grand em capacitee sera t il plus lent ?
 c'est pour ca 2 alieni que je te posee la question si ca ne fait pas trop sur ton disque 


* je voudrais lui mettre dans le ventre un lecteur graveur DVD-RAM 
lequel, est le plus fiable et lequel me conseillez vous ( et surtout qui est reconnu ) ? 
(je sais que les pioneer sont pas mal ) 



* pour la ram aussi lui mettre le maximum , j'ai lu sur pas mal de forum et sur mactracker que le max ete 2 GB , mais n'est il pas possible d'en mettre plus ( je veut dire sera t elle reconnue ? ) ?
j'ai trouver ce site qui indique combien la ram , je sais que l'ont peu en mettre sur le slot user et sur le slot d'origine 

la aussi petit bemole , un revendeur d'apple center me dit qu'il faut mettre que de la ram apple (parce que les temps de reponse seront propre a la ram d'apple . le imac est sois dissant brider pour la ram apple  :hein: ), est ce vrai ou juste pour me faire consommer ? j'aimerai vraiment savoir la veritee 
parce que si apres ca ne passe pas a l'hardware test je suis mal   

de plus sur le site que j'ai citer plus haut , est ce que cette ram est fiable ?
si c'est possible de mettre un autre type de ram laquel me conseillerai vous ?
corsaire, kingston , translit ...
c'est vrais les choix sont varier mais je ne sais lequel choisir 

la aussi un autre probleme encore pour la cadence il est marquer officielement que ce doit etres de la 2700 , est il possible de l'ameliorer en mettant de la 3200 ? 
vous en parler juste au dessus mais je ne sais pas si c'est fiable 

* pour le bluetooth je sais que c'est en options mais ou en trouver ? de plus je ne sais pas trop ou c est situer dans la cloche de l imac ...



* pour l aiport extreme card c est plus facile a trouver , j' ai juste besoins d un conseil , est ce fiable d en acheter une sur ebay ? ou vaut il mieux en acheter sur un store ou en centre apple agree ?


* pour la carte graphique , existe t il une upgrade ? 


* sinon pour comment demonter ou remonter un mac j'ai trouver ca merci pour les leins c'est tres interessant , si vous en avez d'autre ca me tente 

si vous connaisez d'autre photo ou video pour le montage , remontage , je suis preneur 

je sais qu'il faut des tournevis torX et aussi de la bonne pate thermique genre artic silver

voila voila jme fait plaisir   

PS : il y as aussi ca comme site d'aprovisionnement : http://www.nextway.ch/ http://eshop.macsales.com/

ha juste une dernier question sera il possible apres de le booster logiciellement ?
existe il des soft permetant le test des performance ?

merci de m'avoir lu 
jespere que je ne vous ait pas saoule   :sleep:

merci beaucoup d'avance a ceux qui me repondront


----------



## kitetrip (10 Juillet 2008)

nazak a dit:


> * pour la ram aussi lui mettre le maximum , j'ai lu sur pas mal de forum et sur mactracker que le max ete 2 GB , mais n'est il pas possible d'en mettre plus ( je veut dire sera t elle reconnue ? ) ?
> j'ai trouver ce site qui indique combien la ram , je sais que l'ont peu en mettre sur le slot user et sur le slot d'origine
> 
> la aussi un autre probleme encore pour la cadence il est marquer officielement que ce doit etres de la 2700 , est il possible de l'ameliorer en mettant de la 3200 ?
> ...



* Pour la RAM, de la Kingston ou Corsair en 3200 je crois que ça passe. Pour les G4 1.25Ghz tu peux y aller jusqu'à 2Go 

* Pour le bluetooth, impossible d'ajouter ça en interne, il te reste la solution du dongle USB

* Pour l'Airport Extreme, je l'ai commandé à la Fnac pour 49, comme ça pas de soucis


----------



## CBi (10 Juillet 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> * Pour le bluetooth, impossible d'ajouter ça en interne, il te reste la solution du dongle USB



Oui, mais ne va surtout pas défigurer ton iMac avec un truc comme ça =





on fait maintenant des dongles USB très très petits =


----------



## Francisby (10 Juillet 2008)

Salut



> Pour le bluetooth, impossible d'ajouter ça en interne, il te reste la solution du dongle USB



!!! Si, les dernières générations d'iMac Flat Pannel, c'est à dire les G4 *1 Ghz* et les *1,25 Ghz* en DDR, il est possible d'ajouter le *Bluetooth en interne*. Ceci est confirmé par MacTracker qui défini sur ces modèles "_Bluetooth : Optional_".

C'est une petite *carte en interne* qui vient remplace la carte modem 56 K. Par contre, en plus d'ouvrir la boule, il faut carrement libérer totalement la carte mère afin d'avoir accès sous celle-ci, mais c'est largement faisable.

Tu peux trouver le produit chez *FastMac* et ainsi que le tutorial pour la manipulation.
Pour 19,21 &#8364; + FdP UPS, je pense que ça vaut le coup et ainsi éviter le dongle USB qui fiche en l'air le style de l'iMac.

* *Fiche produit* : http://store.fastmac.com/product_info.php?cPath=10_11_40&products_id=29
* *Tutorial* : http://fastmac.com/downloads/bluetooth_install_iMac.pdf

Voici les infos. En tout cas, j'aurai un modèle en 1 Ghz, je le ferais sans hésiter...


----------



## nazak (11 Juillet 2008)

Francisby a dit:


> Salut
> 
> 
> 
> ...




merci ha ca me rassure , super pour l'info , oui c'est sur ca evite de flinger la beaute estetique de l'imac , mais tu dit quel remplace la carte modem , ca veut dire que tu ne peu pas avoir les 2 en meme temp ?

par contre pour la ram ? comment etre sur que ca ne faira pas de comflit si je met de la 3200  corsaire ou kingstone ? surtout au niveau de l'hardware test . et en plus est ce que ca change beaucoup ?


----------



## Jellybass (11 Juillet 2008)

nazak a dit:


> merci ha ca me rassure , super pour l'info , oui c'est sur ca evite de flinger la beaute estetique de l'imac , mais tu dit quel remplace la carte modem , ca veut dire que tu ne peu pas avoir les 2 en meme temp ?



Tu te sers _vraiment_ de la carte modem ? :affraid:


----------



## Francisby (11 Juillet 2008)

> Tu te sers vraiment de la carte modem ?



Non, la carte Bluetooth vient remplacer la carte modem 56 K, car il n'y a pas en effet 50 emplacement possibles sur la carte mère. Donc, par conséquence, si tu mets le bluetooth, ta carte modem 56 K va au placard... enfin de nos jours, je pense que cela n'est pas trop génant...


----------



## Jellybass (11 Juillet 2008)

Oui, c'est bien ce que je pense aussi.


----------



## kitetrip (11 Juillet 2008)

Francisby a dit:


> Salut
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hébé tu as fini pas en savoir plus que moi 

Merci pour l'info


----------



## 2alieni (12 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,
@ nazak, tout fonctionne parfaitement (enfin, dans la mesure du raisonnable, ça reste un G4),
avec juste 768Mo de ram, os 10.5.4. le disque est un peu plus bruyant certainement, mais je ne l'entend pas vraiment plus, le graveur est ok.
il est vrai que c'est à peine suffisant pour bosser, mais je l'adore...


----------



## nazak (15 Juillet 2008)

merci pour toutes les infos , mais pour le disque je pense prendre un 750 GO
oui c est sur ca prend en capacite , donc faut faire des sauveagrde souvent , vous me conseiller quoi comme partitionnement ?
jpensais en faire une de 250 et l'autre de 500 , le seul hic c est que je ne sais pas ou se fait la partition swap 


ha , oui sinon , juste un autre demande importante , 

 c'est pour la ram , j'ai vue que c'est assez important , alors je ne veut pas me planter , sur mactracker c'est marquer de la 2700 et sur ce lien  il disent de la 2700 ou de la 3200 , qui je doit croire ?
 et est ce que la ram n'est pas brider ? dois je obligatoirement prendre de la ram apple  ?

je veut etre juste sur de ce coup car si je me plente je suis mal ( faut esperer que le hardware test l'accepte ) 

voila c'est surtout la ram qui m'inquiete car il y as des avis tous different les une des autres 

merci encore


----------



## kitetrip (18 Juillet 2008)

Pour partitionner, aucune idée, je ne l'ai jamais fait 

En ce qui concerne la RAM, si tu trouves de la PC2700 n'hésite pas au moins tu es sûr que c'est compatible. Après certains ont mis de PC3200 et ça marche (en réalité, la barrette s'adapte à la fréquence de la carte mère, donc une PC3200 fonctionnera comme une PC2700).

Et bien sûr, préfère les marques de bonne qualité (Corsair, Kingston), les Macs étants sensibles sur ce point


----------



## tsss (18 Juillet 2008)

nazak a dit:


> ....... vous me conseiller quoi comme partitionnement ?
> jpensais en faire une de 250 et l'autre de 500 , le seul hic c est que je ne sais pas ou se fait la partition swap



hello, 
pourquoi partitionner ? dans mon cas c'est un vieux souvenir de temps ou j'étais sous linux aujourd'hui je n'en vois plus trop l'intérêt ayant un disque externe en guise de disque de sauvegarde; 
pourquoi pas partitionner, en cas de plantage entraînant la réinstallation de mac Os, les données sensibles sont sur la seconde partition ... pas de soucis pour une réinstallation;
mais si ton énorme disque de 750 go claque (je ne te le souhaite pas), je préfère la solution 1 avec un disque externe de sauvegarde, tu me diras et pourquoi pas partitionner et avoir un disque de sauvegarde .... bien pourquoi pas 
pour la swap, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de partition dédiée, macOs utilise un fichier sur la partition système, donc ne t'en préoccupe pas !
Pour la mémoire, la réponse de kitetrip est tt à fait exact.


----------



## CBi (19 Juillet 2008)

tsss a dit:


> pourquoi pas partitionner, en cas de plantage entraînant la réinstallation de mac Os, les données sensibles sont sur la seconde partition ... pas de soucis pour une réinstallation;



C'est aussi mon avis = les données sont sur une partition, le système sur une autre, ce qui m'a permis de tester Léopard, de revenir sur Tiger dans un premier temps, puis de repartir sur Léopard, avec une clean install à chaque fois et sans avoir à me soucier de mes données.


----------



## nazak (22 Juillet 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Pour partitionner, aucune idée, je ne l'ai jamais fait
> 
> En ce qui concerne la RAM, si tu trouves de la PC2700 n'hésite pas au moins tu es sûr que c'est compatible. Après certains ont mis de PC3200 et ça marche (en réalité, la barrette s'adapte à la fréquence de la carte mère, donc une PC3200 fonctionnera comme une PC2700).
> 
> Et bien sûr, préfère les marques de bonne qualité (Corsair, Kingston), les Macs étants sensibles sur ce point



oki ca me rassure j'avais vraiment un doute la dessus, par contre la kingston me semble pas mal 

sinon pour le lecteur graveur dvd j'hesite entre un dvd-ram 
et un de ces 2 dvd double couche 

donc voila , lequel me conseiller vous ? 
enfin aussi je veut dire est ce que ce sera utile d'avoir un dvd-ram pour la video sur un imac g4  ? et est ce que un dvd-ram grave moins vite qu'un dvd-dl ?



merci les astuce pour les hd


----------



## kitetrip (22 Juillet 2008)

nazak a dit:


> oki ca me rassure j'avais vraiment un doute la dessus, par contre la kingston me semble pas mal
> 
> sinon pour le lecteur graveur dvd j'hesite entre un dvd-ram
> et un de ces 2 dvd double couche
> ...



Je ne sais pas je n'ai jamais utilisé de DVD-RAM mais il parait que c'est très bien. Par contre est-ce géré par Mac OS ? 

Pour le graveur double-couche, je ne vois pas la différence entre les deux... Perso je prendrais le Pionner 115D car il est noir, comme le graveur d'origine de l'iMac G4


----------



## Francisby (14 Septembre 2008)

Pour aller toujours plus loins, je cherche actuellement à changer le ventilateur d'origine de l'iMac situé en haut de la boule.

D'après mes recherches et de ce qu'ai vu quand j'ai démonté mon iMac :
- ventilateur de boitier 92x92x25 mm​- 12 V​
J'ai trouvé trouvé le modèle d'origine qui se vend sur des sites US avec le berceau du ventilateur.

Mais j'ai également trouvé des modèles (certes, il ne sont pas blancs) mais apparement très silencieux ; nottament un modèle de chez Noctua. (cf : produit vendu par ex chez LDLC)

Une question subsiste : le type de connecteur d'alimentation : molex, 3 pins... ?

J'ai trouvé un topic sur Apple US qui présente des modèles mais ne donne pas le résultat final... (Topic sur forum Apple US

Si vous avez des informations, n'hésitez pas, je veux le rendre le plus silencieux possible.


----------



## CBi (19 Septembre 2008)

Je serais curieux de savoir à quelle température vous arrivez sur vos iMac G4 ?

Sur mon G4 1.25GHz, Temperature Monitor m'affiche en cette chaude journée (il fait 22 dehors) un 43.0&#12331;qui excite le ventilateur. :hein:


----------



## Jellybass (19 Septembre 2008)

Généralement entre 35° et 45°. J'entends très peu le ventilateur.


----------



## Francisby (19 Septembre 2008)

Je me suis lancé dans le changement de ventilateur. J'ai acheté un ventilateur Noctua dans le but de remplacer celui d'origine de l'iMac.

Avant d'ouvrir la boule, je le branche sur PC avec les différents réducteurs de débits pour estimer le bruit et les vitesses de rotation. Très bon produit, pas un bruit. 

J'ouvre le mac, dépoussière le tout puis démonte le berceau supportant le HD et le Superdrive. Je démonte le ventilateur blanc et ses supports et je débranche la connectique. Je mets en place le nouveau : dimensions parfaites (92x92x25 mm), *MAIS*  au moment de brancher, je me retrouve avec des broches Femelles/Femelles !!!! 

A ma grande surprise, il s'agit d'une connectique spécifique. Je ne vois pas d'autres solutions que d'utiliser éventuellement un connecteur Molex comme une prise double (la même forme que l'alim HD et CD). En réflichissant bien, et regardant les connectiques existantes, c'est à mon avis impossible de brancher un nouveau ventilateur.

_Bilan_ : nettoyage du ventilateur d'origine, remontage du tout et mise de l'artic silver. Je constate d'ailleur que le ventilateur fait même un peu plus de bruit qu'avant bien que j'ai bien veiller à ne pas forcer sur les bobinnes du rotor...

Voici quelques photos du ventilateur Noctua en place avant la mauvaise nouvelle. 
Si quelqu'un a une solution....









> Sur mon G4 1.25GHz, Temperature Monitor m'affiche en cette chaude journée (il fait 22 dehors) un 43.0&#12331;qui excite le ventilateur.


Temperature Monitor capte une seule sonde dans mon 800 Mhz : celui du HD. Il affiche environ 35/40°, ce qui me semble très peu. Chez moi, je ne constate pas de variation de vitesse du ventilateur.


----------



## CBi (20 Septembre 2008)

Francisby a dit:


> Temperature Monitor capte une seule sonde dans mon 800 Mhz : celui du HD. Il affiche environ 35/40°, ce qui me semble très peu. Chez moi, je ne constate pas de variation de vitesse du ventilateur.



J'ai une machine plus chaude mais il s'agit d'un 1.25GHz et surtout j'ai oublié de préciser qu'il est sur Mac OS X 10.5.5 ce qui explique peut-être le coup de chaud.


----------



## Jellybass (20 Septembre 2008)

CBi, que penses-tu de X.5 sur un 1,25Ghz ? Tu en est satisfait ?

Pour ma part, j'ai mis Léopard sur mon 17" (1,25Ghz, 2Go de RAM, et disque dur de 250Go avec 8Mo de cache) et j'ai trouvé ça vraiment trop lent. Je suis repassé sous Tiger après trois jours. :rose:


----------



## CBi (20 Septembre 2008)

Jellybass a dit:


> CBi, que penses-tu de X.5 sur un 1,25Ghz ? Tu en est satisfait ?
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai mis Léopard sur mon 17" (1,25Ghz, 2Go de RAM, et disque dur de 250Go avec 8Mo de cache) et j'ai trouvé ça vraiment trop lent. Je suis repassé sous Tiger après trois jours. :rose:



X.5.1 était une catastrophe et j'avais fait moi aussi fait machine arrière, mais depuis Apple a rectifié le tir et avec 10.5.5 c'est maintenant beaucoup mieux.  
Malgré tout, il reste des lenteurs : iMovie HD qui lit les vidéos en saccade par exemple... 

En définitive, Tiger est le système le plus adapté à cette machine, et sauf besoin de fonctions particulières de Léopard, je conseille fortement de rester sur Tiger.


----------



## CBi (20 Septembre 2008)

Pour revenir au thème principal de cette discussion, j'ai trouvé un site avec de bonnes photos du démontage de l'iMac G4. Pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore sauté le pas...


----------



## Jellybass (20 Septembre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> X.5.1 était une catastrophe et j'avais fait moi aussi fait machine arrière, mais depuis Apple a rectifié le tir et avec 10.5.5 c'est maintenant beaucoup mieux.



Zut, moi qui ai désinstallé Léopard la veille de la publication de la 10.5.5. Je ne saurai jamais si ça aurait apporté du mieux.


----------



## Francisby (20 Septembre 2008)

> Pour revenir au thème principal de cette discussion, j'ai trouvé un site avec de bonnes photos du démontage de l'iMac G4. Pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore sauté le pas...



Merci pour le liens, ça fait des photos en plus, je n'étais jamais tombé sur ce site. Je constate d'ailleurs qu'il y a quelques différences au niveau de l'implantation entre le 1 Ghz et le 800 Mhz : nappe Superdrive passe dessous pour le 1 Ghz (entre le HD et SupDriv pour le 800 Mhz), les caloducs G4 ne sont pas identiques et le radiateur du GPU est plus gros pour le 1 Ghz (logique).

Mais aucun site ne parle du ventilateur et de son connecteur particulier... J'ai pas mal chercher sur internet, sans réponse... Si quelqu'un à une réponse...!!


----------



## CBi (21 Septembre 2008)

Voici un autre site avec plus de photos, démontage d'un iMsc Flat Panel 20.



On y voit en particulier une http://www.mrtotes.co.uk/mrtotes/iMac Flat Panel_files/CIMG2594.jpg, marque Superred ref. CHA92-12FS-TF...


----------



## Francisby (22 Septembre 2008)

> On y voit en particulier une http://www.mrtotes.co.uk/mrtotes/iMa...s/CIMG2594.jpg, marque Superred ref. CHA92-12FS-TF...



Merci pour la photo de très bonne qualité. Mais le problème n'est pas le ventilateur (dimensions standards et j'ai mis en place sans problème un nouveau ventilateur). Le vrai problème est le connecteur du ventilateur qui ne semble pas courant (et bien sur je n'ai pas eu le réflexe de prendre en photo ce connecteur quand j'avais le ventilateur dans les mains...)

J'ai malgré tout trouvé une photo d'un eMac et je m'apperçois qu'il s'agit du même type de connecteur que l'iMac.






Peut-être dans un magasin d'électronique je trouverai ce type de connecteur qui faudra ensuite adapter sur le nouveau ventilateur..


----------



## CBi (23 Septembre 2008)

On voit mal sur la photo mais n'est-ce pas un connecteur standard 3 pins =






A quoi ressemble l'autre connecteur ?


il existe des adaptateurs par exemple ici ou ici

Sinon une recherche google (3 pin fan connector) devrait te donner des solutions.

J'avais oublié que l'on voit très bien le ventilateur et son connecteur sur _mes_ photos du démontage


----------



## Francisby (23 Septembre 2008)

> On voit mal sur la photo mais n'est-ce pas un connecteur standard 3 pins =



Visuellement on croit qu'il s'agit effectivement d'un connecteur 3 pins. Après 10 ans de PC j'ai l'habitude de ce type de connecteurs et des autres (molex, fan pour CPU,...). C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai acheté "les yeux fermés" un nouveau ventilateur.

Mais en branchant le nouveau ventilateur dans la fiche femelle de l'iMac  connecteur spécial. 

J'ai même emmené le ventilateur d'origine iMac chez l'assembleur PC chez qui j'ai acheté le nouveau ventilateur. En voyant, il a dit "c'est du 3 pins" ; mais en essayant de brancher "ah, connecteur non standard". On a essayé les différent connecteurs et adaptateurs qu'il peut y avoir sur PC et ensuite cherché dans ses références et catalogues, en vain...


----------



## kitetrip (25 Septembre 2008)

C'est possible de garder le connecteur iMac et de le "greffer" sur le ventilateur standard ? Les fils doivent pouvoir se débrancher


----------



## Francisby (25 Septembre 2008)

> C'est possible de garder le connecteur iMac et de le "greffer" sur le ventilateur standard ? Les fils doivent pouvoir se débrancher



Si on veut utiliser le connecteur en "attente" dans l'iMac, on doit absoluement connecter le ventilateur d'origine de l'iMac.

Après réflexion, on peut passer par une alimentation en molex. On met une double prise sur le HD ou Superdrive au niveau de l'alimentation.




Il y a alors une alimentation "standard" pour le ventilateur. Dans ce cas, le connecteur "fan" en attente dans la boule reste inutilisé. Aussi, on vient créer une "verue" d'alimentation à l'arrière du berceau HD/Superdve qui normalement doit se positionner dans l'espace disponible.


----------



## kitetrip (25 Septembre 2008)

Oui mais fais attention car l'iMac régule la vitesse de ses ventilateur ! Avec cette technique, comment faire ?
Lors de la canicule par exemple, le mien tournait à fond je n'avais jamais entendu ça


----------



## CBi (26 Septembre 2008)

Si j'ai bien compris la suggestion de kitetrip, le connecteur Apple est spécifique pour la forme, mais il semble qu'il s'agit également d'un "3 fils". 
Donc n'est-il pas possible de mettre un coup de "sécateur" sur les fils du ventilateur d'origine, et souder un connecteur 3 fils standard pour fabriquer ainsi un adaptateur ?


----------



## Francisby (26 Septembre 2008)

> Si j'ai bien compris la suggestion de kitetrip, le connecteur Apple est spécifique pour la forme, mais il semble qu'il s'agit également d'un "3 fils".
> Donc n'est-il pas possible de mettre un coup de "sécateur" sur les fils du ventilateur d'origine, et souder un connecteur 3 fils standard pour fabriquer ainsi un adaptateur ?



Si bien sur, mais j'aimerai au plus possible garder les pièces d'origines de l'iMac...
Je pense que je vais aller faire un tour dans un magasin d'électronique avec le ventilateur d'origine pour trouver la connectique et ainsi souder cette connectique sur un nouveau ventilateur.


----------



## SoundJfx (4 Octobre 2008)

Dans ce cas, récupère le connecteur du ventilo de l'iMac et mets le sur le ventilo neuf.
Comme ça tu gardes le même contacteur.

J'ai un iMac 17" 1,25 Ghz qui a un peu évolué : 
- Disque dur 500 Go Seagate Barracuda 7200 tr/min 16 Mo cache
- Graveur DVD Pioneer DVR-111 (16X, Double Layer)
- 1 Go de Ram en interne
- 512 Mo de Ram en SoDimm

Je viens d'installer la carte Bluetooth achetée chez Fastmac (pensez à acheter le cable qui coute le prix de la carte mais qui est nécessaire pour relier à l'antenne intégréeà l'écrn de l'iMac). Je précise qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'enlever la carte modem (sauf pour le démontage, mais on la replace au remontage et elle fonctionne normalement ensuite).

Après plusieurs mois sous Tiger avec des performances qui se dégradaient au fur et à mesure (et des bloquages sous Safari m'obligeant à arrêter la machine brutalement), je suis revenu à Tiger, qui garde ma préférence sur cette machine.

Prochaines étapes :
- Passer la barrette SoDIMM à 1 Go pour atteindre 2Go de RAM
- Changer le ventilateur (très bonne info le Noctua ! Merci)
- Mettre en place un système de backup automatique sur DD externe pour pallier le manque de TimeMachine.

... et éventuellement (ça dépend du prix), remplacer la Carte mère pour avoir de nouveau des ports FireWire qui marchent. Il y a un an, j'envisageais d'acheter la mis à niveau "carte mère + processeur " à 1,92 Ghz chez Daystar, et le temps que je me décide, ils ont arrêté le produit. Dommage.

Sjfx.


----------



## pismomaniaque (12 Octobre 2008)

J'ai un imac 20 " et je souhaite changer le ventilateur par un d'origine, aussi je cherche une photo de l'étiquette du ventilateur car sur la doc Apple les références ne sont pas les mêmes entre ceux des 15/17 " et 20 ". Ceux qui ont un 20 " ont-ils des photos ?

Références Apple 15/17 " = 922-4677
                                20 " = 922-6215

merci


----------



## CBi (12 Octobre 2008)

Pas très grande mais enfin voici une photo du modèle Superred

Il est intéressant de noter que pour la référence que tu donnes, d'après un vendeur de ventilos sur eBay, c'est le même ventilo sur le iMac G5 et qu'une référence Panaflo 720-0564A FBL09A12V serait compatible.


----------



## pismomaniaque (14 Octobre 2008)

Merci 
Finalement, j'ai ouvert le mien et fais cette photo !


----------



## Francisby (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour choisir un ventilateur de remplacement, il faut vérifier les débits de chaque ventilateur. Le ventilateur d'origine de référence : _Superred CHA9212"F_" aurait un débit minium de 1,55 m3/min (env. 93 m3/h, env. 55 CFM) d'après la doc technique. On note également la différence de pression statique générée : 4.3 mmCE (envi. 43 Pa : énorme !!)




Si on veut le remplacer par le Noctua par exemple, le débit est peut être un peu faible avec un maximum de 64 m3/h. De la même manière, la pression statique est beaucoup plus faible : 1.61 mmCE (envi. 16 Pa). 

A étudier...


----------



## SoundJfx (14 Octobre 2008)

Excusez mon ignorance, c'est quoi la pression statique d'un ventilateur ?
Le débit, je vois à peu près. Le niveau du bruit, ça me parle à peu près (encore que les décibels, c'est pas très parlant). Mais la "pression statique"... je ne vois pas.


----------



## pismomaniaque (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour

La pression statique est une des deux composantes de la pression totale. Cette dernière est la somme de la pression statique et de la pression dynamique. Lorsqu'il n'y a pas de débit ( donc pas de vitesse) la pression dynamique est nulle et la pression totale est égale à la pression statique. Le baromètre indique une pression statique. Lorsqu'il y a movement et donc vitesse, il y a en plus de la pression statique une pression dynamique. Cette pression n'est mesurable que par différence entre la pression totale et la pression statique. Dans une gaine ou circule un débit d'air généré par un ventilateur, la pression statique se mesure sur la paroi ( perpendiculairement à l'axe du ventilateur) et la pression totale face au ventilateur, la différence des deux donne la pression dynamique. En résumé, pour faire simple la pression dynamique est générée par le mouvement alors que la pression statique est dû à la pression atmosphérique. Pour compléter, un ventilateur absorbe de l'énergie electrique et la transforme en énergie de pression. Si on enferme notre ventilateur dans une gaine et que l'on mesure la pression statique en amont et en aval, on obtient une différence que l'on appelle la hauteur manométrique qui reflette sa puissance. On peut avoir un fort débit et une faible hauteur manométrique. pour ce qui nous concerne, il faut avoir un bon débit mais pour un aspirateur il faut une forte hauteur manométrique.


----------



## SoundJfx (15 Octobre 2008)

Ah ok. Merci. En quelque sorte, c'est en rapport avec la "suscion" que provoque le ventilateur.

Comme plusieurs d'entre vous, je recherche un ventilateur ayant les mêmes capacités de refroidissement que celui d'origine, mais bien sûr, le plus silencieux possible. Le mien marche toujours, mais malgré un nettoyage soigneux, je le trouve plus bruyant qu'avant (peut-être les roulements fatigués, ou des oreilles plus fatiguées, allez savoir). Sur la capture des spécifications techniques de Superred, je ne vois pas le "F". Difficile donc de connaître en détail le débit d'air maxi à prendre en compte.

En fait, nous cherchons un ventilo qui extrait plus d'air à faible voltage, ce qui permettrait au Mac d'augmenter la vitesse de rotation plus "tard". Même si le ventilo est plus bruyant à fond, le fait qu'il y aille potentiellement moins souvent devrait nous faire gagner en confort. Me gourre-je  ? Enfin, l'argument est valable pour quelqu'un qui ne tire pas 100% de sa machine en permanence, sinon, il faut en trouver qui est moins bruyant dans tous les cas, si possible.

Dès qu'on aura trouvé la spec du modèle "F", on pourra lui chercher un cousin.

Sjfx.


----------



## pismomaniaque (15 Octobre 2008)

Il est clair que si nous trouvons le diagramme débit/pression, nous pourrons tenter de trouver un équivalent moins bruyant
Ceci dit, il semble que nous n'ayons pas tous le même si je vois bien celui de CBi identifié DS-TF.
CBi peut-il le confirmer ?
En outre la régulation de la vitesse est gérée par le signal transmis par le troisème fil, il faut donc trouver un ventilateur capable de traiter ce signal et de le traduire par la vitesse adéquat.


----------



## CBi (15 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, DS-TF sur mon G4 1.25GHz écran 17 pouces.


----------



## SoundJfx (15 Octobre 2008)

A propos, et dans le même ordre d'idées, il y a un moyen de récupérer une quelconque information de température sur nos modèles d'iMac ("tournesol") ?

Sjfx.


----------



## Francisby (15 Octobre 2008)

A mon avis on ne trouvera pas de ventilateur "cousin" qui offre les mêmes caractéristiques que celui d'origine. On aura un débit proche, mais on arrivera pas à la pression souhaitée. Cette pression est d'ailleur énorme pour ce type de ventilateur.

Si on a besoin d'une pression statique aussi importante dans ce domaine d'application (env 40 Pa), c'est qu'il faut combattre toutes les pertes de charges duent à la superposition des éléments dans la boule : arrivée d'air par les grilles sous la carte mère, "lécher" les caloducs et radiateur, contourner le berceau HD/superdrive tout cela dans une demi-sphère... Toutes ces petites choses créées des pertes de charges que doit combattre le ventilateur.

Je pense personnellement que le ventilateur Noctua NF-B9 doit convenir malgré un débit plus faible. Mais attention, je relance le problème du connecteur qui n'est pas standard à celui de l'iMac....



> A propos, et dans le même ordre d'idées, il y a un moyen de récupérer une quelconque information de température sur nos modèles d'iMac ("tournesol") ?


En utilisant Température monitor, mon iMac m'indique une température d'environ 42°C maxi en charge. Mais c'est relatif car un HD en pleine charge à une température de surface pouvant atteindre 80°C...


----------



## pismomaniaque (15 Octobre 2008)

J'observe qu'il absorbe 0,26 A là ou le mien prends 0,43 A. Il ne s'agit pas des mêmes ventilo mais est-tu sûr qu'il est d'origine sur ton 17 "


----------



## pismomaniaque (15 Octobre 2008)

Autre élément, nos ventilateurs recyclent une partie de leur débit de façon à assurer un brassage dans la boule, le débit qui passe sur les côtés est dirigé vers les alimentations. Or les energies mises en jeu ne sont pas les même dans les différents iMac 15/17 et 20". Ceci doit entraîner des différences dans les caractéristiques sur les trois modèle ou pour le moins entre les 700/800 et les autres avec peut-être une particularité pour le 20".
Si on regarde les puissances Mactracker, il donne 190w pour le 20" et 130w pour tous les autres mais là, c'est probablement faux car il doit aussi y avoir des différences entre les 700/800 et 1/1,25.


----------



## pismomaniaque (15 Octobre 2008)

Toujours pour mieux comprendre, précisons qu'un ventilateur cale son débit en fonction des pertes de charges qu'il doit vaincre. Son point de fonctionnement sur la courbe débit pression est donc dépendant des pertes de charges. La lecture seule de cette courbe ne permets donc pas de définir les caractéristiques de ventilateurs équivalents.
Pour mettre un autre ventilateur, il nous faut d'abords connaître les pertes de charge du système, puis avec l'abaque du fournisseur et les caractéristique du ventilateur déterminer graphiquement quel est son débit. Enfin chercher chez d'autres fournisseur un ventilo qui fournira le même débit sous la même différence de pression. Mais encore une fois, le problème est complexe car une bonne partie du débit est ici recyclé.


----------



## pismomaniaque (15 Octobre 2008)

Bon puisque j'ai commencé, je continue. J'ai mesuré la température de l'air admis en partie basse de mon imac = 24 °C et en partie haute = 30 °C soit un delta T de 6 °C. Soit une variation d'enthalpie de 6 KJ/Kg d'air . Si on fesait l'hypothèse que ma machine consomme 190 W et que toute l'enérgie est transformée en chaleur et que toute cette chaleur est évacuée par le ventilo; il faudrait un débit de 92 m3/h. Heureusement une partie de l'énergie est consommée par la dalle et une autre est évacuée par la boule !
bon il se fait tard !
A+


----------



## pismomaniaque (15 Octobre 2008)

J'oubliais ! si chacun ayant une photo de l'étiquette de son ventilo pouvait poster, cela permettrait de faire le bilan suivant les config des ventilo installé par apple


----------



## CBi (16 Octobre 2008)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> est-tu sûr qu'il est d'origine sur ton 17 "



Oui, il est d'origine.


----------



## pismomaniaque (16 Octobre 2008)

bien ! alors sachant que c'est un D, on connait déjà la courbe débit pression sur le site de Superred ainsi que toutes les informations techniques. Il nous faut simplement connaître maintenant la courbe débit/pression de l'imac, c'est à dire la parabole de la perte de charges.
Mais comme je le disais plus haut, pour ce qui nous concerne, ce n'est pas la perte de charge qui doit nous mobiliser mais le débit car la perte de charge est faible. D'ailleurs si je reprends mon calcul simple d'hier où je trouve un débit de 92 m3/h soit 1,5 m3/mn, considérant par ailleurs que les pertes de charges des 17 et 20 " sont équivalentes, on peut en déduire que si j'avais un E, la perte de charge crée par l'imac pour un débit de 1,5 m3/mn est inférieure  à 50 mm de H2O voire inférieure à 30 mm de H2O (d'après la courbe du E)
En résumé le remplacemnet doit se faire en considérant le débit sous unepression totale faible ( inférieure à 30 mm H2O). Enfin il faut regarder le niveau sonore, la possibilité de piloter la vitesse et surtout la conception pour le recyclage.


----------



## Francisby (16 Octobre 2008)

A mon avis, aucun n'est conçu pour faire du recyclage. D'ailleurs, sur la photo du site de Superred, les tranches du ventilateur sont pleines, et non pas ouvertes comme sur le ventilateur d'origine.

Mais on se prend un peu trop la tête peut être sur le choix du ventilateur quand on voit ça : http://www.icon.fi/~jtki/imac.html


----------



## pismomaniaque (16 Octobre 2008)

C'est sympa, le type a compris comment ça marche mais c'est affreux !!!!
Et bien que le résultat soit là, c'est au détriment du bruit, de la régulation de vitesse et probablement de l'évacuation de la chaleur au niveau des alimentations.
Je n'aime pas du tout !!
C'est d'une inélégance technique redoutable !
Ceci dit un grand merci à Francisby pour cette découverte.
Je crois moi aussi que nous ne trouverons pas de ventilo qui recycle et j'imagine que c'est une commande spéciale d'Apple pour le tournesol, c'est pour cela que je cherche le même neuf.
Aussi je tente de comprendre la signification des lettres sur la référence pour ne pas me tromper.  Si j'ai à peu près compris la première indique la puissance du ventilo (D,F, il doit bien y avoir des C ou B sur les 700/800/1000 Hz), la deuxième semble indiqué que les paliers sont montés sur roulements, la troisième que la vitesse est régulée en fonction de la température et la quatrième que la vitesse peut être poussé à son maximum.

Par ailleurs, je viens de faire une mesure de l'intensité absorbé par mon 20 "et là surprise ! En utilisation classique burautique, j'absorbe 0,35 A et il faut que je : lise un DVD, une video QT, copie un fichier, lise les animations de iTunes, fasse du web tout ça sur 4 spaces pour absorber 0,56 A soit une puissance apparente de à peine 130W, on est loin des 190 W.


----------



## Francisby (16 Octobre 2008)

A pismomaniaque, pour le ventilateur neuf, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur ici : http://www.mac-pro.com/Mac-Pro-Online-Store/G4-iMac-Parts-and-Accessories Mais sont-ils vraiment neufs ou reconditionnés...


----------



## pismomaniaque (16 Octobre 2008)

Francisby, je les ai déjà contacté mais ils me disent que les ventilo des 17 et 20 " sont les même, alors je ne leur fait pas confiance car ce n'est pas ce que je découvre avec vous tous ! A ce sujet, peux-tu me donner la référence du tien sachant que tu as un 800 MHz.


----------



## Francisby (16 Octobre 2008)

> ancisby, je les ai déjà contacté mais ils me disent que les ventilo des 17 et 20 " sont les même, alors je ne leur fait pas confiance car ce n'est pas ce que je découvre avec vous tous ! A ce sujet, peux-tu me donner la référence du tien sachant que tu as un 800 MHz.



Malheursement, lorsque j'ai ouvert la boule (2x) je n'ai pas eu le réflexe de noter la référence de mon ventilateur...

Il semblerai qu'un autre site fasse un distingo de référence entre les 17" et le 20" : http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/lovemacs_2024_379054283
D'après ce site : http://www.welovemacs.com/apimg4117fls1.html


----------



## pismomaniaque (17 Octobre 2008)

Dommage ! Peut-être lors du prochain démontage !!

Effectivement il est bien signalé une différence de référence chez Apple que nous avons constaté d'ailleurs. 

D'après les informations que j'ai, en sperred il y aurait au moins deux références le D et le F. La question que je me pose maintenat est de savoir si il y a eu d'autres fournisseur. Alors j'en appelle à tous ceux qui ont des tournesol pour nous donner les informations des références des ventilateurs.

A+

Si quelqu'un est capable de trouver les caractéristiques technique du F, ça m'intéresse.


----------



## Francisby (25 Octobre 2008)

J'ai redémonté ce matin l'iMac pour changer de ventilateur. Je vais essayer aujourd'hui le Noctua.

Voici le modèle dans mon G4 800 Mhz 17" : CHA9212DS-TF


----------



## Francisby (25 Octobre 2008)

Après 2 montages/redemontages... bilan

Si vous voulez remplacer le ventilateur, commandez le MEME aux !! J'ai acheté le Noctua (pourtant très bonne qualité à 22  le ventilateur). Très silencieux tout seul, mais dans le mac, le un bruit bien supérieur à celui d'origine.... 

Tout simplement parce qu'il ne fait pas de recyclage et tout le débit passe tout d'un coup par les petits trous => la vitesse augmente, le bruit aussi.

De plus, on sent vraiment que le débit rejeté est nettement inférieur (63 m3/h) et on ne sent aucune aspiraton en partie basse contrairement à celui d'origine. Le noctua à une pression statique nettement insufisante : 20 Pa environ contre 40 Pa d'origine...


----------



## pismomaniaque (26 Octobre 2008)

Merci Francisby pour ces informations. Il semble donc qu'il n'y ait que deux références de chez Superred, le D et le F. Le D se trouve relativement facilement mais pour le F je crois que ça va être galère !! d'autant que les revendeurs sont prêts à vendre le D à la place du F.
Si je trouve un D d'occasion sur le net, je le désosse pour voir si on peut améliorer son niveau sonore.
A+


----------



## pismomaniaque (28 Novembre 2008)

bonjour 

Pour faire suite, j'ai crée une nouvelle discussion intitulée " fonctionnement du ventilateur de l'iMac G4 "

A+


----------



## pismomaniaque (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour
Pour en revenir au sujet de ce post, seule les versions 1 Ghz et 1,25 Ghz sont intéréssantes
Upgrade possible :
Mettre un DD de plus grosse capacité
Mettre le maximun de RAM
Mettre un graveur DVD DL
Si vous ne faîtes pas de montages vidéo gourmands, la beauté de cette machine et l'inteligence de sa conception vallent le coup de ces modificatiopns car elle fonctionne parfaitement bien sous Léopard. 
La plus performante est la version 17 " USB2 et la plus prisée est la version 20 ".

Si votre ventilateur fait trop de bruit parce qu'il tourne trop vite, il y a une solution en test en ce moment et exposée dans un autre post.
Si vous avez changé votre lecteur ou graveur d'origine pour un pionner, vos firmwares ne sont probablement pas à jour, aussi dites-moi si vous souhaiteriez le faire de façon simple.

A+


----------



## ben206stras (17 Décembre 2008)

Pour le pratiquer, j'ajouterais aussi au moins le 800Mhz, à partir de 512Mo de RAM pour faire tourner Tiger.

Cette configuration est bien suffisante pour une utilisation personnelle de traitement de texte, tableur, photo, internet et musique ainsi que opur visionner films (y compris online) et dvd.

Certes, les ports USB sont en version 1 (seul bémol selon moi) mais pas le moindre soucis avec les ports Firewire 400 qui permettent de travailler très convenablement.

Avantage au 800 et 700Mhz, la consommation électrique qui est moindre d'environ 30W et peut-être aussi au niveau bruit.

Les upgrades possibles sont du même ordre :
- DD plus gros
- 1Go de RAM
- et aussi remplacement du superdrive.


----------



## pismomaniaque (5 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

A côté de mon iMac 20" j'ai  aussi un 700Mhz overcloker à 750, je confirme que c'est une machine qui reste intéressante pour une utilisation classique mais lorsque l'on a gouté à Léopard !! Ceci dit j'ai mis Léopard en mode target et cela fonctionne bien !
Il est vrai que l'USB1 est un peu pénalisant si on est pressé.
J'ai changé les deux lecteurs sur ces machines par des graveurs double couches pionner et grâce à une petite application "automator" j'ai pu faire la mise à jour des programmes internes sans difficultées.
Pour ce qui est du bruit émis par le ventilateur, mon expérimentation fonctionne parfaitement et est simple à réaliser.
A+


----------



## CBi (5 Janvier 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Pour le pratiquer, j'ajouterais aussi au moins le 800Mhz, à partir de 512Mo de RAM pour faire tourner Tiger.
> 
> Cette configuration est bien suffisante pour une utilisation personnelle de traitement de texte, tableur, photo, internet et musique ainsi que opur visionner films (y compris online) et dvd.



Solution si on ne peut se décider = avoir un 800MHz et un 1.25GHz...


----------



## pismomaniaque (5 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Il est vrai que l'on va avoir du mal à se séparer de ces tournesol losqu'il seront obsolettes tellement ils sont beaux !

A+


----------



## pismomaniaque (5 Janvier 2009)

bonsoir

Mon frère informaticien a réalisé une application " automator" pour faire la mise à jour des programmes internes des lecteurs/graveurs Pionner. Nous l'avons testée en faisant la mise à jour de 6 graveurs sur nos iMac et PowerMac. Cela fonctionne nickel et de façon simple. Si vous êtes intéressés, je vous la passe en MP.

A+


----------



## CBi (6 Janvier 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Il est vrai que l'on va avoir du mal à se séparer de ces tournesol losqu'il seront obsolettes tellement ils sont beaux !
> 
> A+



J'étais monté en gamme avec le 1.25 et j'avais prêté mon 800, que je viens de récupérer...

Je n'ai pas eu le courage de le vendre car effectivement avec 512Mo de RAM, il tourne sous Tiger à la perfection (j'ai essayé Léopard mais outre le prix d'une licence éventuellement à acheter, c'est quand même un peu lentos).


----------



## pismomaniaque (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

CBi, as-tu des Pionner comme lecteur/graveur sur tes deux iMac ?


----------



## CBi (7 Janvier 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> CBi, as-tu des Pionner comme lecteur/graveur sur tes deux iMac ?



Oui, un DVR-104 d'origine sur le 800, et un DVR-112 qui a remplacé le DVR-106 sur le 1.25


----------



## pismomaniaque (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Je pense que vu que le 104 est d'origine, la mise à jour est faite par Apple mais c'est à vérifier, aussi peux tu regarder dans tes info systeme quelle est la version du programme interne.
Pour ce qui concerne le 112 ( je suppose que c'est un DVR 112 D ), c'est sûr qu'il n'est pas à jour, Pionner en est à la version 1.24
A+


----------



## marcplemay (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
je viens de récupérer un imac G4 800, et j'ai changé la barette mémoire interne. Tiger tourne avec bonheur avec 768 Mo de mémoire 
Lire ce long post a été du bonheur, et j'ai trouvé plein de réponses fot intéressantes. Merci donc à tous.
Quelqu'un a-t-il des nouvelles de Pascalformac et de sa vis HS ?


----------



## CBi (8 Janvier 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je pense que vu que le 104 est d'origine, la mise à jour est faite par Apple mais c'est à vérifier, aussi peux tu regarder dans tes info systeme quelle est la version du programme interne.
> Pour ce qui concerne le 112 ( je suppose que c'est un DVR 112 D ), c'est sûr qu'il n'est pas à jour, Pionner en est à la version 1.24
> A+



J'avais pris soin de flasher et dézonner le 112 avant installation. Pour le 104 cela a été fait avec LasVegas


----------



## pismomaniaque (8 Janvier 2009)

Ok, 
il y a des mises à jours régulières de la part de Pionner, la dernière date du 9/11/08 pour beaucoup de lecteur/graveur. Pour exemple, sur mon iMac 20" G4 équipé depuis octobre d'un graveur DL 116D que j'ai acheté neuf sur le net, j'en suis à la deuxième mise à jour !!
Pour ton 112 la version 1.24 date du 9/11/08 mais pionner l'a mise que ces tous derniers jours sur le site..... tu devrais vérifier....... que tu as la bonne

A+


----------



## paulhen (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une de ces sublime machine : un 17" 1ghz avec 1go de ram (février 2003). Ma question est la suivante : est il possible d'upgrader la ram a 2 go ? Parce ce que je me suis renseigné sur pleins de sites mais j'ai le droit à différents avis.
De plus, sauriez vous où je pourrai en trouver (quels models, sites ou magasin...)?
Et en ce qui concerne le disque dur, il est toujours d'origine. Est ce que le changer permetterait une plus grande vélocité de la machine ou c'est juste pour avoir quelques Go en plus ?
Merci


----------



## pismomaniaque (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

bienvenue parmi les pocesseurs de tournesol !

Ton disque dur tourne à 7200tr/mn, le changer ne présente pas vraiment d'intérêt même si les disque actuels sont un tout petit plus performant sur d'autres critères. Le seul intérêt serait l'augmentation de la capacité de stockage mais si tu fait tourner Léopard, il vaut mieux investir dans un DD externe pour bénéficier de Time Machine.
Pour ce qui est de la RAM, tu peux aller jusqu'à 2 Go.
Dans la boule 1 Go = PC2100 DDR266 184-pin DIMM
Dans le pieds 1 Go = PC2100 DDR266 200-pin SODIMM
Si quelqu'un peut te confirmer que je ne dis pas de bêtises sur les références de la mémoire !

A+


----------



## paulhen (9 Janvier 2009)

Ah cool ! Et connaissez vous un magasin sur Paris ou bien un site internet ou je pourrai trouver ces barettes de ram si elles existent encore a la vente... ??
J'ai en effet acheter un disque dur externe brancher en firewire. C'est impect pour la capacité et le transfert de donnés est infiniment plus rapide qu'avec les mauvaises prises usb 1.1... Sinon, léopard était installé lors de l'achat du tournesol mais est ce que si je met une version plus ancienne de mac os x style tiger mon mac ne gagnerait il pas des gains de performances, ou est ce le contraire ?


----------



## pismomaniaque (10 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Comme tu as 1 Go de mémoire, c'est donc qu'il est équipé de 512 Mo à l'intérieur et 512 Mo dans le pieds. Personnellement je ne l'ouvrirais pas et je mettrais simplement 1 Go dans le pieds car avec 1,5 Go on à déjà beaucop de mal à aller chercher le swap sauf utilisation particulière du style gros fichiers ouverts dans toutes les applications Office avec en prime safari, ichat, mail, adium, quicktime, itunes et iPhoto etc..... Mais le plus simple est que tu ouvres ton utilitaire "moniteur d'activité " et que tu regardes ta mémoire disponible lorsque tu es en train de travailler dans une situation classique et tu seras probablement surpris de voir que 1 Go c'est déjà pas mal !
Sinon, la barette qui se mets dans le pieds, tu peux la trouver chez MacWay, l'autre, c'est un peu plus difficile en PC2100 et il faut bien souvent la prendre en PC2700 mais il faut être sûr que cela va fonctionner !
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26...o-sodimm-ddr-266-pc-2100-garantie-10-ans.html
Pour ce qui est du système d'exploitation, franchement il n'y a pas photo, Léopard apporte de telles avancées ( quicklook, timemachine, space, partage d'écran iChat pour ne citer que celles-la) et la différence de performance est insignifiante. D'ailleurs Apple donne 867 Mhz comme valeur mini pour le faire tourner et tu as 1 Ghz !
Enfin avec ton DD externe, n'attends pas et goûte aux joies de TimeMachine car c'est avec Quicklook à mon avis les points forts de Léopard !


----------



## paulhen (10 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour le lien je vais essayé d'aller acheter ca.
Sinon je trouve aussi que leopard est largement mieux que tiger et je vais donc le laisser.
Par contre j'ai un autre petit probleme technique. Voila, je viens d'essayer d'ouvrir la boule pour voir un peu comment s'était à l'intérieur mais impossible de dévisser les vis. Elles sont bousillées et un simple tournevis crusiforme ne fonctionne pas. Il n'y a qu'une seule vis que j'arrive à extraire. Est ce que quelqu'un a une idée pour enlever le couvercle ? Faut il percer, ou peut être utiliser un outil différent ?
En gros, la vis est comme ceci (la photo n'est pas de moi, encore moins d'un imac)


----------



## CBi (10 Janvier 2009)

paulhen a dit:


> Elles sont bousillées et un simple tournevis crusiforme ne fonctionne pas.



Attention ! Il ne s'agit pas de vis cruciformes mais de vis TORX. Pour un démontage complet il te faudra 2 tournevis un TORX 8 et un 10.







Attention aussi, une fois ouvert pour de bon (c'est à dire au-delà du seul couvercle métallique de la base), il te faudra impérativement remettre de la pâte thermique (relire ce fil depuis le début) avant de pouvoir refermer et redémarrer ta machine.


----------



## CBi (10 Janvier 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Comme tu as 1 Go de mémoire, c'est donc qu'il est équipé de 512 Mo à l'intérieur et 512 Mo dans le pieds. Personnellement je ne l'ouvrirais pas et je mettrais simplement 1 Go dans le pieds car avec 1,5 Go on à déjà beaucop de mal à aller chercher le swap sauf utilisation particulière du style gros fichiers ouverts dans toutes les applications Office avec en prime safari, ichat, mail, adium, quicktime, itunes et iPhoto etc.....


Je confirme, voir le début de ce fil, j'ai mis 1.5 Go sur mon 1.25 et il y a de quoi voir venir... 



pismomaniaque a dit:


> L'autre, c'est un peu plus difficile en PC2100 et il faut bien souvent la prendre en PC2700 mais il faut être sûr que cela va fonctionner !


Effectivement de la 2100 c'est je crois introuvable. Mais la 2700 fonctionne OK. Pour ma part j'ai acheté ma mémoire ici et ici, qui est très clair sur les différents types de iMac.

Par ailleurs, concernant l'installation de Léopard sur un Tournesol 800, je me suis lancé en suivant cette méthode. Avec 512Mo de RAM, c'était un peu poussif, mais en passant à 768Mo, de suite on sent une grosse différence.


----------



## paulhen (10 Janvier 2009)

Ah d'accord, je pensais que ca se dévissait avec un simple tournevis crusiforme; d'autant que j'avais réussi à en dévisser une.
Et pour la pate termique y a t-il une marque spéciale ou cela importe peu ?


----------



## CBi (10 Janvier 2009)

Je pense que ça n'a pas grande importance. Arctic Silver semble être une marque réputée, et pas beaucoup plus chère que les autres.


----------



## pismomaniaque (10 Janvier 2009)

Pour les vis, je te r'envoie à ce post mais franchement si l'ouverture n'est pas indispensable.........
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/tournesol-pb-d1-vis-bloquee-capot-inouvrable-218729.html


----------



## pismomaniaque (10 Janvier 2009)

pour la pâte, comme CBi j'utilise Arctic Silver 5 qui donne de très bons résultats après quelques jours de fonctionnement. voir http://www.arcticsilver.com/#


----------



## pismomaniaque (10 Janvier 2009)

Pour completer l'expérience de CBi, j'ai installer Léopard sur un de mes tournesols ( 700 Mhz overcloker à 750 Mhz ) en le mettant en mode Target à partir d'un PowerBook 1,67 Mhz. La méthode est plus simple mais nécessite d'avoir un deuxième micro.


----------



## paulhen (10 Janvier 2009)

Mais le mode target sert juste a faire office de disque dur externe, non ? Si je branche un mac plus puissant, ce n'est pas pour autant que mon imac sera plus puissant ?
Ou bien est ce que le mode target sert il a utiliser l'ecran de l'imac ET le processeur de l'autre mac en target ?


----------



## pismomaniaque (10 Janvier 2009)

Pardon paulhen, ce que je disais au sujet de l'installation de Léopard n'était pas à ton attention mais juste pour échanger avec CBi. Pour ce qui te concerne pas de souci tu installes Léopard normalement !
Au fait tes vis, où en es-tu ?


----------



## paulhen (10 Janvier 2009)

Je n'y arrive toujours pas. Mais peut etre n'ai je pas le bon matériel. Il faudrait peu etre que j'achete un Torex comme dit plus haut parce que si ca ne marche pas avec un crusiforme, je risque de tout bousiller.
Dans le pire des cas, est ce qu'il me serait possible de faire un coup de perceuse pour enlever, certe brutalement, la capot sans détériorer le hardware ?


----------



## pismomaniaque (10 Janvier 2009)

Bon je comprends que c'est le capot qui te pose problème. Il s'agit là de vis cruciforme qui ne sont pas profondes qui se dévissent avec un toune-vis philips. Si tu forces, tu les bousilles et tu es obligé de bidouiller comme envisagé dans le lien que je t'ai donné.
Une fois le capot retiré, c'est là que tu trouves les vis Torx indiquées par CBi.


----------



## pismomaniaque (10 Janvier 2009)

Autre chose, si tu perces tes vis et que tu ne maîtrises pas parfaitement la profondeur de tes percages, tu es directement dans la cetre mère !!!


----------



## paulhen (10 Janvier 2009)

Ok merci du conseil je vais essayer de faire ca soigneusement.


----------



## CBi (10 Janvier 2009)

Si c'est le capot métal qui pose problème, ne t'amuse pas à percer, ce sont de petites vis de rien du tout qui sont montées sur ressorts et doivent se retirer sans forcer.  Le mieux si la vis est endommagée me parait d'y coller une baguette de plastique avec de la colle cyanocrylate.


----------



## paulhen (10 Janvier 2009)

Oula c'est quoi ce truc ? Ca fonctionne comment ?


----------



## CBi (10 Janvier 2009)

paulhen a dit:


> Oula c'est quoi ce truc ? Ca fonctionne comment ?



La colle cyanocrylate, c'est de la colle à prise immédiate. Il y a une pub à la télé avec un gars collé au plafond mais je ne me souviens plus de la marque.

Si tu colles soigneusement un morceau de plastique ou de métal sur la vis, tu vas pouvoir t'en servir comme d'un tournevis. C'est tout.

Si ça te parait trop du bricolage, il vaut mieux ne pas aller plus loin...


----------



## paulhen (10 Janvier 2009)

Ok merci je vais me renseigner.


----------



## Francisby (10 Janvier 2009)

Un conseil, ne vous amusez pas à "défoncer" les pas des vis torx et ainsi à les foirer.

Pour ouvrir la boule, va chez le Leroy Merlin (ou autres!) le plus proche pour acheter un boitier magique proposant plein d'embouts, ça peut toujours servir.

Concernant la pâte thermique, il est conseillé de mettre de l'Artic Silver 5. Il paraît qu'elle est bien meilleure que d'autres génériques ; en effet, elle sèche beaucoup moins vite.

Il est vrai que les vis montées sur ressort du capot de la boule sont très petites et c'est vrai qu'il faut un petit crusiform assez pointu.


----------



## Pifou (10 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je possède un iMac G4 (Tournesol, version usb2) sous OSX 10.3.9 dont je suis très satisfait depuis maintenant plus de 5 ans 

On vient de m'offrir un iPhone et je viens de découvrir que malheureusement je ne pouvais pas le synchroniser avec mon Mac car il faut disposer a-minima de Tiger (OSX 10.4)  Du coup, je ne peux même pas utiliser mon téléphone 

J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le site Apple ainsi que sur les forums MacGé  et je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution que de passer à Tiger.

Par contre, je n'arrive à trouver que Léopard :mouais: Le nouveau félin aurait-il définitivement dévoré l'"ancien" tigre ? L'un d'entre vous saurait-il m'indiquer où je peux me procurer Tiger ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## CBi (11 Janvier 2009)

Pifou a dit:


> Le nouveau félin aurait-il définitivement dévoré l'"ancien" tigre ?



Officiellement oui, chaque félin dévore le précédent. 
Tu peux trouver Tiger sur des sites de vente d'occase, comme eBay ou Price Minister, et dans certains magasins spécialisés.

Mais comme tu peux le voir, ce qui est rare est cher, même si c'est la vielle version. Donc dans ton cas, puisque tu as une machine USB2.0, mon conseil est que tu achètes Léopard = tu auras ainsi un système dernier cri.


----------



## paulhen (11 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai trouvé cette barette de ram sur macway mais elle est 10 moins chere que celle que vous m'avez donné en lien dans les postes précédents. http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26...o-sodimm-ddr-333-pc-2700-garantie-10-ans.html
Est ce qu'il y a quelque chose de différent ou bien c'est exactement la meme ?


----------



## pismomaniaque (12 Janvier 2009)

Ce n'est pas  la même, celle que tu as trouvée est une PC2700 à 333Mhz alors que celle qu'il te faut est une PC2100 à 266 Mhz. pour le vérifier tu vas dans les informations systèmes et tu regardes la vitesse de ta mémoire actuelle mais je crois bien ne pas me tromper en t'indiquant qu'il s'agit de PC 2100.


----------



## CBi (12 Janvier 2009)

Si j'ai bien compris, Paulhen a le premier modèle de iMac G4 1GHz 17 pouces, vendu de février à septembre 2003 = reconnaissable car il n'offre que l'USB 1.0.
Sur cette machine la mémoire d'origine est effectivement de la PC2100, mais il semble bien que la PC2700 ne posera pas de problème. C'est en tout cas ce que suggère OWC =
Voir ici pour une sélection .

Le second modèle de iMac G4 1GHz 17 pouces, vendu de  septembre 2003 à juillet 2004 = muni de l'USB 2.0. Sur cette machine la mémoire est PC2700 d'origine.


----------



## paulhen (12 Janvier 2009)

Voila ! J'ai enfin réussi à ouvrir la bete et a lui donner un demi giga de ram supplémentaire. Et ca se sent ! J'ai pris la ram conseillée précédement, celle chez macway.
J'ai donc ouvert la boule a l'aide de tournevis et perceuse... J'ai été obligé de casser le couvercle du dessous... Heurement que ce ne se voit pas sur un bureau !
J'en ai profité pour faire quelques petites photos de cet upgrad. Attention, ames sensibles s'abstenirent.


----------



## pismomaniaque (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

La première photo fait mal !! 
Ceci dit, sans être spécialiste de ces questions je crois que le couvercle de fond a aussi un rôle de protection de la Ram au regard des ondes électromagnétiques ( cage de farraday ). Si c'est le cas il serait bon que tu le remettes en forme pour simplement le replacer.

En outre, je crois aussi comme CBI que la mise en place de RAM PC 2700 peut se faire mais je ne l'ai jamais vérifié. C'est lorsque le bus est à 167 Mhz qu'Apple met de la PC 2700.


----------



## paulhen (12 Janvier 2009)

Oui c'est aussi ce que je pensais faire. Je suis en train de le laisser bien s'applatir pour pouvoir ensuite le recoler ou du moins le remttre.


----------



## Pifou (14 Janvier 2009)

CBi a dit:


> Officiellement oui, chaque félin dévore le précédent.
> Tu peux trouver Tiger sur des sites de vente d'occase, comme eBay ou Price Minister, et dans certains magasins spécialisés.
> 
> Mais comme tu peux le voir, ce qui est rare est cher, même si c'est la vielle version. Donc dans ton cas, puisque tu as une machine USB2.0, mon conseil est que tu achètes Léopard = tu auras ainsi un système dernier cri.



Bonjour,
Après avoir regardé les prix auxquels je trouvais Tiger, je me suis rapidement décidé pour passer à Léopard. Je ne suis pas déçu et tout c'est déroulé sans problème particulier, à l'exception d'un petit problème sur l'un des comptes Mail, problème résolu en quelques minutes grâce à MacGé  Là
Voilà pour mon petit retour d'expérience. Encore merci à _CBi_


----------



## paulhen (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

Savez vous si il est facilement possible d'installer Ubuntu sur un imac g4 ? Si oui, quelle version faut il télécharger et quelle est la manip a suivre ?
Merci,


----------



## pismomaniaque (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Pour faire cela, il me semble que tu dois consulter ce site
http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/
Ceci dit, c'est assez compliqué et je doute de l'intérêt au regard des problèmes à régler par la suite. (au vu de la lecture de quelques posts traitant de ce sujet)


----------



## pismomaniaque (24 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir

A tous ceux qui comme moi ont changé leur lecteur/graveur d'origine pour mettre un Pionner,
voici le lien et les informations qui vont vous permettre de mettre à jour le firmware. 

Site*http://web.me.com/fsaint_lu
Nom dutilisateur*: majfirmwarepioneer
Mot de passe*: doiteasily

A+

N'hésitez pas à faire des retours !


----------



## Jellybass (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous 

Je m'intéresse à cet excellent fil depuis des mois maintenant. J'ai acheté cet été un iMac G4 20" auquel j'ai adjoint un disque dur de 320Go et 2Go de RAM. Il fait fonction de media center dans mon salon (eyeTV et iTunes) et j'en suis super content. 

Ce matin, pour la quatrième fois depuis 6 mois, l'écran m'a lâche : paf ! écran noir, plus rien à faire. L'ordi tourne toujours, mais plus rien ne s'affiche - pas en même en regardant de très très près (ce qui me pousse à croire que ce n'est pas le *panel inverter* qui est mort - car dans ce cas-là l'image est encore vaguement perceptible).

Les 3 fois précédentes, j'ai pu solutionner ce problème en ouvrant le Mac, en récitant une incantation puis en refermant le tout. Ça a marché à chaque fois, mais j'en ai marre de me taper l'ouverture / fermeture tous les mois ou presque.

Ce problème est répertorié sur divers forums anglophones, dont ceux d'Apple, mais aucune solution définitive n'est suggérée.

J'avoue commencer à perdre espoir. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ou un conseil ?


----------



## CBi (28 Janvier 2009)

Une idée, ça serait de te procurer un adaptateur pour écran externe et de voir si tu as toujours une image sur ce second écran.


----------



## CBi (28 Janvier 2009)

Autre sujet: je reviens sur les possibilités de réduire le bruit de la ventilation car je trouve que décidément mon 1.25GHz souffle fort, surtout depuis l'arrivée de 10.5.6,  et aussi peut-être depuis que j'ai retrouvé mon 800MHz parfaitemment silencieux. 

Je me demande si une solution pourrait être de remplacer les disques par des modèles pour portables = DD 2.5" à la place du 3.5, et lecteur optique ultraplat à la place du gros Pioneer.
Cela créerait aussi de la place pour monter le potentiomètre de contrôle en interne...

Quelqu'un a une idée ou une expérience dans ce sens ?


----------



## Jellybass (28 Janvier 2009)

CBi a dit:


> Une idée, ça serait de te procurer un adaptateur pour écran externe et de voir si tu as toujours une image sur ce second écran.



J'ai un adaptateur, reste à trouver un écran... Il faudra que j'essaie. Mais je suis presque sûr que ça marchera sur un écran externe.


----------



## pismomaniaque (28 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

CBi, c'est aussi une idée qui m'avait troté dans la tête mais au vu des différences physiques des connecteurs je n'avais pas poussé plus loin, et finalement vu les résultats que j'obtiens maintenant depuis 2 mois avec mon potentiomètre, je me dis que que j'ai bien fait de ne pas pousuivre. Ceci dit toutes les expériences sont bonnes à tenter ! Au fait peux-tu me dire quel est la température de ton disque dur en comparaison de la mienne. Au moment ou j'écris j'ai 38°C avec une ambiance à 20°C et je ne fais rien d'autres que de surfer.

Jellybass, ton problème me rapelle celui de ma fille avec un iMac intel et eyeTV, c'était eyeTV ( HD) qui foutait le firmware de l'iMac en vrac. depuis elle a mis eyeTV sur un PowerMac G4 avec écran samsung et plus de souci.


----------



## Jellybass (28 Janvier 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Jellybass, ton problème me rapelle celui de ma fille avec un iMac intel et eyeTV, c'était eyeTV ( HD) qui foutait le firmware de l'iMac en vrac. depuis elle a mis eyeTV sur un PowerMac G4 avec écran samsung et plus de souci.



Oh, ça m'intéresse, ça !

J'utilise en effet eyeTV sur cet iMac. Je vais voir si j'arrive à le ramener à la vie encore une fois puis j'essayerai de l'utiliser quelques temps sans brancher le dongle eyeTV. On verra s'il survit. :hein:

Merci beaucoup pour cet information !


----------



## pismomaniaque (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir

Vous êtes déjà plusieurs dizaines d'utilisateurs à avoir utiliser l'utilitaire de mise à jour du firmware de vos lecteurs/graveurs Pioneer, aussi je vous précise qu'il ne s'applique pas aux périphériques pré-installés par Apple. Il est donc utile pour ceux que vous avez changé et ceux dont vous disposez en externes.

Site*http://web.me.com/fsaint_lu
Nom dutilisateur*: majfirmwarepioneer
Mot de passe*: doiteasily


----------



## Jellybass (31 Janvier 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Jellybass, ton problème me rapelle celui de ma fille avec un iMac intel et eyeTV, c'était eyeTV ( HD) qui foutait le firmware de l'iMac en vrac. depuis elle a mis eyeTV sur un PowerMac G4 avec écran samsung et plus de souci.



J'ai remis l'iMac en état de marche, débranché le dongle eyeTV et désintallé le logiciel qui va avec.

On va voir si le problème venait de là.


----------



## Mic-M4c (6 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je présente sur mon site *MacBoostFR*, un guide très détaillé du démontage de l'iMac G4 1,25GHz.

Je lis cette discussion attentivement...


----------



## dapi (19 Février 2009)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> je présente sur mon site *MacBoostFR*, un guide très détaillé du démontage de l'iMac G4 1,25GHz..



Bonjour,
est ce que l'on peut appliquer la recette à un iMac G4 15"?
la barrette mémoire interne est elle démontable?

merci pour vos réponse


----------



## dapi (19 Février 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Pour le pratiquer, j'ajouterais aussi au moins le 800Mhz, à partir de 512Mo de RAM pour faire tourner Tiger.



Je fais tourner Tiger sur un 700Mhz et 768Mo de ram, et je fais du Photoshop avec iPhoto et NVU ouvert, tout en écoutant de la musique avec iTune en gardant un coup d'oeil sur le net, et en relevant les mails toutes les 1/2 heures, il se débrouille plutôt bien mon petit tournesol, c'est juste un petit peu étriqué sur l'écran 15".


----------



## pismomaniaque (19 Février 2009)

Bonsoir

Dans le principe c'est la même chose, tous les tournesols se démontent de la même façon et la barette intérieure se remplace come indiqué sur le guide réalisée par MacBoostFR. En revanche les caractéristiques ne sont pas les mêmes !
A+


----------



## ben206stras (23 Février 2009)

Les caractéristiques mémoires sont identiques pour les 700 et 800Mhz, qu'ils soient en 15" ou bien en 17" et la procédure de changement est, comme dit juste ci-dessus, identique.


----------



## pismomaniaque (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour

Un petit mot pour dire à tous ceux qui ont des tournesols ( du 700Mhz au 1,25Ghz) que lire les vidéo sur You tube, DailyMotion et autre site de série télé par exemple ; c'est possible et c'est fluide !
En revanche si quelqu'un sait comment lire M6replay correctement, je suis preneur !
A+


----------



## ben206stras (5 Mars 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Un petit mot pour dire à tous ceux qui ont des tournesols ( du 700Mhz au 1,25Ghz) que lire les vidéo sur You tube, DailyMotion et autre site de série télé par exemple ; c'est possible et c'est fluide !


Je confirme sur un 800Mhz 



pismomaniaque a dit:


> En revanche si quelqu'un sait comment lire M6replay correctement, je suis preneur !
> A+


Là, je ne peux aider... :rose:


----------



## jmG60 (7 Mars 2009)

Comment vous faîtes pour YouTube ? Moi c'est impossible.


----------



## pismomaniaque (7 Mars 2009)

Bonjour

Au préalable il vaut mieux avoir installer Périan et WMV ( tous deux téléchargeables sur le site Apple)
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/video/perian.html
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/video/flip4macwindowsmediacomponentsforquicktime.html

Ensuite il vaut mieux retirer tout ce qui est windows media player dans le dossier "internet Plug-ins " de la bibliothèque du DD ( ils sont souvent dans un sous dossier nommé " disable")

Puis mettre VLC dans son dock

Enfin prendre la vidéo que l'on souhaite visionner et la mettre sur VLC. Cliquer deux fois dessus dans la liste de lecture et c'est tout ( si la liste de lecture n'apparaît pas, il faut aller dans le menu de VLC à "fenêtre" et cliquer sur " liste de lecture".
dites moi si ça marche comme ça et aussi quel est votre G4 ?

A+


----------



## pismomaniaque (7 Mars 2009)

Je précise que les installations et désinstallations préalables préconisées ont pour seul objet de simplifier et de permettre la lecture de tout format de vidéo sur internet au delà de Yoo Tube.


----------



## pismomaniaque (7 Mars 2009)

Tant que j'y suis, voici une information qui va intéresser tous ceux qui ont des graveurs Pioneer et qui en font la mise à jour.

A la fin du mois de mars, une nouvelle version de l'application de mise à jour des lecteurs/graveurs Pioneer sera disponible. Elle proposera le choix de deux langues : Français et Anglais.
Par ailleurs elle intégrera la mise à jour du kernel, cela concerne les modèles suivants :
DVR-A05, DVR-105
DVR-A09,DVR-109 
DVR-110, 110D
DVR-215, 215D
DVR-MCC


----------



## jmG60 (7 Mars 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Au préalable il vaut mieux avoir installer Périan et WMV ( tous deux téléchargeables sur le site Apple)
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/video/perian.html
> ...



Alors moi c'est un G4 800 mhz avec 512 de ram (l'ancien a ben206 )
A quoi serves les deux logiciel a installer ? 
Car la si je prend le lien de youtube et que je glisse sur vlc sa me mais une lecture de quelque seconde mais rien ne se passe.


----------



## pismomaniaque (7 Mars 2009)

Perian est un codec pour QuickTime permettant à ce dernier de supporter la plupart des formats vidéos connus (Divx, Xvid, FLV, 3ivx...).
WMV Player permet à QuickTime de lire les fichier .wmv, le format vidéo de microsoft bien souvent utilisé sur le monde windows.
C'est la vidéo que tu dois prendre sans la faire démarrer dans safari.
En outre assure toi que tu es à jour de VLC.
Dis moi si ça fonctionne


----------



## jmG60 (8 Mars 2009)

MVV je prend la version free?


----------



## pismomaniaque (8 Mars 2009)

oui et à la fin de l'installation lorsque vous voyez une fenêtre qui vous propose les 4 versions payantes vous cliquez sur " continuer", c'est tout

tenez nous au courant


----------



## jmG60 (8 Mars 2009)

Toujours pareil malheureusement.


----------



## pismomaniaque (8 Mars 2009)

Bon, résumons ! lorsque vous ouvrez vos préférences systèmes, vous avez maintenant dans la section "autre" Flip4Mac WMV et Perian. Avez-vous autres choses ?
Par ailleurs dans le dossier "internet-Plugins "de la bibliothèque du HD, vous devez avoir des plugins QuicTime, Flip4Mac, Quartz,NPSVG,nslQT,NPPC,java,flash,DRM. Qu'avez-vous d'autres ?
Dans le dossier "internet-plugins de la bibliothèque de votre maison, avez-vous quelques choses ?
Quelle version de VLC avez-vous et quel OS ?
Utilisez-vous Safari ?
Lorsque vous faîtes vos essai assurez vous que vous n'avez pas plusieurs fenêtres de votre navigateur ouvertes.


----------



## jmG60 (8 Mars 2009)

Alors je vais faire en plusieurs fois . Dans préférences système il y a en plus déjà vu et divx.
Pour les deux autre point je n'est rien compris 
Vlc ma proposer une mise a jour il y a peur de temps.
Sinon oui j'utilise safari et je suis sous tiger.


----------



## pismomaniaque (8 Mars 2009)

Ok, bon alors pour les deux autres points, je m'explique : 
Vous cliquez sur votre Disque dur, puis sur le dossier bibliothèque, là vous trouvez beaucoup de dossiers dont celui qui porte le nom de "Internet Plug-ins " . Vous ouvrez ce dossier et vous me dîtes ce que vous avez dedans.


----------



## pismomaniaque (8 Mars 2009)

Ensuite vous faîtes la même chose mais  cette foi-ci en regardant le dossier "Internet Plug-ins de la bibliothèque de votre maison, votre compte si vous voulez.


----------



## jmG60 (10 Mars 2009)

Alors dans le premier il y a 19 éléments 
Contentuploaderplugin.plugin
Divxbroserplugin.plugin
Flashplayerenabler.plugin
Flashplayer.plugin
Flashplayer.xpt
Flip4mac WMVplugin.plugin
Filip4macWMCplugin.webplugin 
Java applet plugin enabler
Javaapplet.plugin
Javaplugincoca.bundle
Np-PPC-dir-shockwave
npdicx.xpt
npupload.xpt
nslqtscriptableplugin.xpt
Quartzcomposer.webplugin
Quicktimeplugin.plugin
Quicktimeplugin.webplugin
Realplayerplugin.plugin
Verifieddownloadplugin.plugin


Tout sa est bon ?


----------



## pismomaniaque (10 Mars 2009)

Sur la liste, retirer ceux en italique et mettez les sur le bureau et redémarrer votre machine.

_Contentuploaderplugin.plugin
Divxbroserplugin.plugin_
Flashplayerenabler.plugin
Flashplayer.plugin
Flashplayer.xpt
Flip4mac WMVplugin.plugin
Filip4macWMCplugin.webplugin 
Java applet plugin enabler
Javaapplet.plugin
Javaplugincoca.bundle
Np-PPC-dir-shockwave
npdicx.xpt
npupload.xpt
nslqtscriptableplugin.xpt
Quartzcomposer.webplugin
Quicktimeplugin.plugin
Quicktimeplugin.webplugin
_Realplayerplugin.plugin_
Verifieddownloadplugin.plugin


----------



## CBi (4 Avril 2009)

Dernier avatar pour mon iMac G4 1.25 GHz = le remplacement du graveur Pioneer DVR112D, avec lequel je n'avais eu que des ennuis, par un DVR-116D.

Remplacement fait en un tour de main (comme quoi, ce qui est le plus à craindre pour les débutants, c'est la fébrilité liée à la "première fois"), et surtout, 2 ans après la dernière ouverture, une occasion de faire un gros dépoussiérage à l'intérieur.

Résultat = outre le DVR-116D très fluide et silencieux, le Mac, qui était devenu une "soufflerie", ce que je pensais devoir à l'installation de Léopard, a retrouvé son silence de fonctionnement d'origine.


----------



## pismomaniaque (4 Avril 2009)

Bonjour CBi

Content pour toi de cette opération de nettoyage et de remplacement du graveur. C'est le moment de regarder quelle version tu as de firmware juste pour voir si tu es à jour car dernièrement un internaute venait d'en acheter un qui  n'était pas à jour, comme quoi il avait du rester quelques mois en stock.
tiens nous au courant !
A+


----------



## CBi (5 Avril 2009)

En  fait, comme je circule beaucoup à cheval sur 2 régions DVD, un graveur "region free" m'est fort utile, donc la première manoeuvre après installation a été de flasher avec un firmware rpc-1, (le  1.09) grâce à DVR Flash.


----------



## pismomaniaque (5 Avril 2009)

Bonjour

Effectivement DVR Flash ( que nous utilisons dans notre programme "automator" ) propose en plus de la mise à jour du firmware, la modification du code région. Pour ce qui nous concerne, nous n'avons pas souhaité le proposer pour ne pas remettre en cause la garantie produit. C'est aussi avec la même logique de respect des garanties que nous n'autorisons pas la mise à jour des produits pré-installés par Apple ( firmware Apple ). Comme tu le vois, nous avons fait une application qui peut être utilisée  sans risque et sans taper une seule ligne de code dans le terminal.
Pour ce qui te concerne, il va de soi que ton niveau de connaissance te permet d'être parfaitement autonome sur ce type d'opération.

A+


----------



## CBi (5 Avril 2009)

C'est surtout que la régionalisation des DVD, à l'époque où nous vivons, est un scandale, qui ne limite en rien la copie illégale, mais gène les véritables amateurs de cinéma.


----------



## pismomaniaque (5 Avril 2009)

Oui, je partage ton point de vue sur cette régionalisation qui semble effectivement d'un autre âge  mais je pense que tu comprends que nous n'ayons pas proposé le dézonage dans notre application.
Ceci étant rien n'interdit une fois le graveur dézonné d'utiliser l'application pour faire les mises à jour et vice versa.
A+


----------



## kaos (14 Avril 2009)

je viens poser mon petit avis sur ce fil , puisque je viens d'acheter un emac g4 blanc de 1ghtz

Alors a ta question "ça vaut le coup" ? pouah , bien sur ! ces ordis tournent sacrément bien et j'ai trouvé dans la rue un g3 bleue qui ne s'alumait plus , un coup de tournevis , on appuie sur la ram et hop , c est partis comme avant ! meme le g3 400 mhtz suffit pour surfer et mater des films divx ....

Au pris ou sont la ram et les disques durs aujourd'hui , oui ça vaut le coup de booster ces anciens modeles mais quand on a une utilisation grand public uniquement.

_Moi je suis super content de mon g4 , pour 160 euros , je vois pas ce que j'aurais pu avoir de mieux franchement !!!!_


----------



## ben206stras (15 Avril 2009)

kaos a dit:


> je viens poser mon petit avis sur ce fil , puisque je viens d'acheter un emac g4 blanc de 1ghtz
> 
> Alors a ta question "ça vaut le coup" ? pouah , bien sur ! ces ordis tournent sacrément bien et j'ai trouvé dans la rue un g3 bleue qui ne s'alumait plus , un coup de tournevis , on appuie sur la ram et hop , c est partis comme avant ! meme le g3 400 mhtz suffit pour surfer et mater des films divx ....
> 
> ...


Kaos, tu parles d'un eMac ou bien d'un iMac dont il est ici sujet du fil ?


----------



## CBi (15 Avril 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Kaos, tu parles d'un eMac ou bien d'un iMac dont il est ici sujet du fil ?


Sur le plan performance, ça doit se valoir à peu près. 
Le eMac étant bien sûr moins beau que le iMac, mais je suppose plus facile à démonter.


----------



## pismomaniaque (24 Avril 2009)

Bonjour

Comme prévu mais avec un léger retard vous trouverez sur le site la dernière version de l'application de mise à jour des programmes internes des graveurs Pioneer. Cette nouvelle version outre le fait qu'elle propose une déclinaison en anglais met aussi à jour le noyau des séries pour lesquelles cela est nécessaire. Toutes les explications vous sont fournies avec l'application. Pour ceux qui ont déjà fait la mise à jour avec la première version sur un graveur nécessitant la mise à jour du noyau, il vous suffit de la refaire avec la nouvelle version.

Site*http://web.me.com/fsaint_lu
Nom dutilisateur*: majfirmwarepioneer
Mot de passe*: doiteasily


----------



## ben206stras (24 Avril 2009)

CBi a dit:


> Sur le plan performance, ça doit se valoir à peu près.
> Le eMac étant bien sûr moins beau que le iMac, mais je suppose plus facile à démonter.


Les performances peuvent se valoir, en effet.

L'eMac, selon moi, n'est pas forcément plus facile à démonter ou remonter, étant donner qu'il faut faire notamment attention au bouton de mise en marche afin qu'il reste bien en place, le tout en faisant très attention à ne pas rayer la vitre de l'écran. 

Je demandais confirmation pour savoir s'il ne valait pas mieux ouvrir un nouveau topic sur l'eMac au lieu de le noyer dans l'iMac


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Avril 2009)

Je confirme les dire de ben206stras
Plus de risque de démontage sur un emac par rapport a un imac (j ai démonter les deux)
Le risque sur l emac c est de griller la tht du tube (ce qui m ai deja arrive )
Sur un imac ce n est que le remontage du dernier bloc ( niveau port firewire)
PS c est pour quand l imacg5 ben206stras ?


----------



## ben206stras (27 Avril 2009)

christophe2312 a dit:


> PS c est pour quand l imacg5 ben206stras ?


Patience, patience...

Mais, si tu es pressé... C'est quand que tu m'en offre un (alu bien sûr) ?


----------



## basalmus (27 Avril 2009)

Salut
Cette discussion est vraiment géniale et me donne très envie de booster mon "vieil" imac.
(G4 1,25ghz 20'')
Je suis sur le point de passer à l'acte...  :afraid:
Petite question : est-ce que je peux installer ça?
Western digital caviar blue 500 go 16mo  udma 133( c'est ça qui m'intrigue et me fait DOUTER)
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/showdetl.cfm?product_id=407624#pdd
et pour le lecteur de dvd ça? Sony AD- 7201 dble couche et lightscribe, IDE interface Pata
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/showdetl.cfm?product_id=422230
Au fait, lightscribe, qu'est-ce que c'est?


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Avril 2009)

bonsoir balsamus 

Pour le disque dur , c est pas cela 
Il faut de l IDE  http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13...tal-wd5000aakb-ide-35-7200t-16mo-interne.html
pour le graveur cela a l air d etre bon c est un IDE , mais moi je prefere le pionnier

Au fait, lightscribe, qu'est-ce que c'est?
Simplement vous gravez le support au lieu d ecrire au marqueur ou de coller un sticker
Ben206stras je suis un peu juste en se moment, un dessin suffira ?


----------



## basalmus (27 Avril 2009)

Merci christophe2312 . Mais, excuse-moi, ton lien me renvoie au même DD! (WD AAKB5000)
Pour le graveur, je crois que je vais te suivre et prendre le pioneer.


----------



## kaos (27 Avril 2009)

Le disque dur cité en haut est un peu cher chez macway ....


Voici un comparatif rue montgallet a paris , il vaut en moyenne 64 euros , chez macway c'est 79 et en ajoutant le port ça commence à faire une différence .

Macway c est bien pour certains trucs mais pour du disque dur de base , je suis pas sur que ce soit le meilleur marché.



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Pour répondre à ben206  j'ai bien capté qu'il s'agissait d'un imac sur ce fil , mais c'était aussi valable pour mon emac  ça vaut le coup pour les deux


----------



## ben206stras (28 Avril 2009)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Ben206stras je suis un peu juste en se moment, un dessin suffira ?


 
Je suis un peu déçu là...
Tu brises mes rêves les plus fous...


----------



## CBi (28 Avril 2009)

kaos a dit:


> Le disque dur cité en haut est un peu cher chez macway ....
> 
> 
> Voici un comparatif rue montgallet a paris , il vaut en moyenne 64 euros , chez macway c'est 79 et en ajoutant le port ça commence à faire une différence .
> ...



J'ai un peu l'impression que les prix en dollars aux USA deviennent des prix en Euros à Paris... A 1.30$ pour 1 il faut peut-être regarder outre-Atlantique...


----------



## kitetrip (11 Mai 2009)

Je ne sais plus si celà a été dit dans les pages de ce topic, mais la Ram en PC3200 passe sans soucis sur l'iMac G4 DDR. Preuve en est avec le mien, qui tourne maintenant à 1,5 Go :love:


----------



## CBi (11 Mai 2009)

kitetrip a dit:


> Je ne sais plus si celà a été dit dans les pages de ce topic, mais la Ram en PC3200 passe sans soucis sur l'iMac G4 DDR. Preuve en est avec le mien, qui tourne maintenant à 1,5 Go :love:



Il me semble que c'est assez général pour les iMacs y compris les G3 = on peut "sauter une marche" et les faire fonctionner avec de la mémoire un cran plus rapide que celle d'origine, mais attention, il me semble bien que =

 on ne peut sauter qu'un cran = le iMac G4 USB 2.0 équipé à l'origine de PC2700 accepte la PC3200, mais pas le modèle précédent iMac G4 1GHz USB 1.0 qui était équipé de PC2100.
 la PC3200 fonctionne mais est reconnue comme de la PC2700 = voir le panneau de configuration.

Peux-tu le confirmer ?


----------



## CBi (25 Mai 2009)

Un complément à ce fil pour indiquer que je viens de faire un cadeau à mon iMac G4 800MHz = un disque de Mac OS X Léopard. 

Installation faite via mon autre iMac G4 (1.25GHz) avec le G4 800 branché en mode target puis téléchargement de la mise à jour 10.5.7 = le résultat est une machine étonnamment souple, beaucoup plus à vrai dire, malgré sa mémoire limitée (768Mo), que mon G4 1.25GHz (et ses 1.5Go) lorsque je lui avais installé la première mouture de Léopard.

C'est dire les progrès réalisés entre la 10.5.1 et la 10.5.7... version PPC


----------



## pismomaniaque (25 Mai 2009)

Bonjour

Je partage le point de vue de CBI et je ne pourrai plus me passer de léopard sur mon iMac G4 1,25 Ghz 20" doté de 1,5 Go de ram.
Franchement, tu as bien fait de faire le pas ! Et tu verras, les spaces, time machine et autres applications marchent tout à fait convenablement.

A+


----------



## CBi (25 Mai 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je partage le point de vue de CBI et je ne pourrai plus me passer de léopard sur mon iMac G4 1,25 Ghz 20" doté de 1,5 Go de ram.
> Franchement, tu as bien fait de faire le pas ! Et tu verras, les spaces, time machine et autres applications marchent tout à fait convenablement.
> ...



Sur mon iMac G4 1,25 Ghz, j'avais Léopard depuis un moment déjà, effectivement sans problème depuis la version 10.5.3 (avec la 10.5.1 c'était vraiment poussif). 

Mais avec cette version 10.5.7, c'est mon iMac G4 800MHz qui fonctionne comme un charme.


----------



## pismomaniaque (26 Mai 2009)

Bonjour

Alors je partage cette fois-ci à 100% ton point de vu car j'ai mis léopard depuis le premier jour sur mon iMac G4 700 Mhz overclocké à 750 Mhz.
A+


----------



## basalmus (26 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous.
ça y est, je l'ai fait!
C'est avec beaucoup d'exaltation et pas mal d'anxiété que je me suis lancé hier dans l'opération à coeur ouvert. 
Un gros décrassage de la bête s'est imposé.
J'ai ajouté 1go de mémoire (Transcend Pc3200); un dd western digital de 500go et un graveur sony optiarc 7201A. 
Et maintenant, quelle fluidité trouvée.C'est vraiment agréable, car mon imac commençait vraiment à ramer.
Tout fonctionne parfaitement . Le seul Hic c'est le graveur qui est très bruyant lors lecture de cd. Je voulais prendre un Pioneer mais il n'y en avait plus en stock. je n'ai pas voulu attendre et je regrette un peu. Peut-être cela va t'il s'arranger...
Merci à tous pour vos posts et vos conseils sans lequel je ne crois pas que je me serais lancé dans l'upgrade.


----------



## pismomaniaque (26 Juin 2009)

Bonjour

Bravo pour cet upgrade. Malheureusement, vous ne ferez rien de mieux avec votre graveur, le problème est le même avec les Nec comme avec beaucoup d'autres, la gestion de la vitesse de rotation est défaillante. C'est une des nombreuses raisons pour lesquelles nous préconisons sans retenue les Pionner.

A+


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Alors je partage cette fois-ci à 100% ton point de vu car j'ai mis léopard depuis le premier jour sur mon iMac G4 700 Mhz overclocké à 750 Mhz.
> A+



La 10.5 fonctionne nickel depuis le début sur le TI/867 

Sinon oui tu devrais prendre un graveur Pioneer, j'en ai déjà installé plusieurs dans des iMacs G4.


----------



## pismomaniaque (2 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour

Voici le dernier relevé de température que je viens de faire suite à la mise en place de ma résistance sur l'alimentation du ventilateur ( voir plus-haut )

Les températures sont relevées stabilisées après fonctionnement du processeur à 50% en permanence durant 4 h.


Résistance en ohms = 80 / T° HD en °C = 52 / Température air extrait en °C = 40 / Température ambiante en °C = 30

Je n'ai pas osé solliciter davantage le processeur car je pense que je ne dois pas être loin de la limite acceptable en température. Toujours est-il que mon iMac est plus qu'agréable sur le plan sonore.

Si vous pouviez me dire à combien vous montez en ce moment en T° de HD, cela me serait utile, merci.

A+


----------



## basalmus (4 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

En ce moment mon disque dur est à 41°C et le ventilo tourne et fait pas mal de bruit. La température ambiante est je pense d'environ 25°C. 52 pour ton hd ça me parait beaucoup. Je n'ai jamais eu une telle température sur mon hd.

A+


----------



## pismomaniaque (4 Juillet 2009)

merci pour l'info ! Je pense aussi que 52 ° C c'est pas mal mais manifestement cela ne cause aucun dysfonctionnement pour l'instant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Voici le dernier relevé de température que je viens de faire suite à la mise en place de ma résistance sur l'alimentation du ventilateur ( voir plus-haut )
> 
> ...





basalmus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En ce moment mon disque dur est à 41°C et le ventilo tourne et fait pas mal de bruit. La température ambiante est je pense d'environ 25°C. 52 pour ton hd ça me parait beaucoup. Je n'ai jamais eu une telle température sur mon hd.
> 
> A+





pismomaniaque a dit:


> merci pour l'info ! Je pense aussi que 52 ° C c'est pas mal mais manifestement cela ne cause aucun dysfonctionnement pour l'instant.



52° C pour quel disque dur ? Sur un iMac G4, c'est vrai que ça serait énorme, mais celui de mon iBook G4 atteint et dépasse fréquement cette température sans que ça ne prête à conséquence, pour un portable, c'est une température de fonctionnement normale !


----------



## basalmus (5 Juillet 2009)

Salut

J'ai un petit souci (encore) avec le graveur que j'ai installé. Après avoir importé un cd, il refuse de s'éjecter quoique je fasse. Je suis obligé d'éteindre l'Imac s'il le veut bien car je suis obligé d'appuyer sur l'interrupteur pour ça. C'est quand même embêtant. C'est un graveur Sony NEc 7201A . (Je sais Pismomaniaque, j'aurais dû prendre un pioneer...)
Si vous avez une suggestion merci.


----------



## pismomaniaque (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour Pascal 77

Il s'agit du HD d'origine :
ST380011A :     Capacité :	74,53 Go  

En fait ce n'est pas la température du HD qui m'intéresse vraiment mais celle du processeur or je ne peux connaître que celle du HD. C'est donc au travers de cette température que je tente de suivre celle du processeur. En clair, je cherche le point de dysfonctionnement du processeur par température trop élevé et j'observerai alors à quelle température de HD cela correspond, puis je prendrai une marge de sécurité de quelques degrés et je pourrai affiner mon réglage de résistance pour enfin l'intégrer en définitif dans le socle de l'iMac. Il est vrai que je pourrais tenter de mettre le proc à fond durant une heure par ces chaudes journées mais je n'ose pas car je ne suis pas absolument certain que l'arrêt du proc par température trop élevée soit réversible et comme ma femme l'utilise en ce moment pour sa revue ! 

Bonjour basalmus

Ne peux-tu pas le revendre  à un PCeiste ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal 77
> 
> Il s'agit du HD d'origine :
> ST380011A :     Capacité :	74,53 Go
> ...



Sur un Tournesol ? Mais le ventilateur tourne à vitesse variable, en fonction de la température des divers composants, je n'ai jamais eu de problème de température disque ou proc avec le mien. Pour Apple, la température disque justifiant une mise en route de la ventilation est 60° centigrades.


----------



## pismomaniaque (7 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour
Voici un complément d'info pour mieux comprendre ce que je fais.

Les iMac G4 sont ventilés par des ventilateurs de marque SUPERRED type CHA9212
DS-TF pour les 15" et 17"
FS-TF pour le 20"

Ci-dessous les caractéristiques des ventilateurs.

Modèle CHA9212DS-TF CHA9212FS-TF
Tension d'utilisation V	 6-13,8	 6-13,8
Puissance W	 3,12	 5,16
Intensité absorbée A	 0,26	 0,43
Température d'utilisation °C	-10 / 70°C	 -10 / 70°C
Vitesse de rotation RPM	 2900	 3500
Débit maximum M3/mn 1,4	 1,7
Pression maximale mm H2O	3,9	 4,7
Emission sonore	 36	 42


Ce sont des ventilateurs à moteur électrique de type brushless tournant sur un palier manchon et dont la vitesse de rotation est régulée par un circuit intégré LB 1860 et une résistance variable CTN.
Ces ventilateurs ont la particularité de prendre l'air en amont et sur le coté des palles. Ils sont de ce fait quasiment uniques.
Le problème vient de ce que la régulation de la vitesse en fonction de la température n'est pas toujours bien gérée et il y a de fortes différences d'une machine à l'autre. Ce qui peut dans certain cas générer un niveau sonore élevé non justifié par la charge thermique à extraire.
C'est pourquoi le déplacement de la courbe de variation des vitesses vers le haut ( température supérieure ) est recherché.
Les ventilateurs étant indémontables, la solution consiste à faire chuter la tension continue d'alimentation en mettant en série une résistance dont la valeur doit être optimisée pour chaque machine.
Pour ce faire, on ouvre la machine et on se prend sur le plus du ventilateur, puis on passe nos fils par un des orifices de ventilation basse et on fait la jonction avec un potentiomètre de 100 ohms acceptant 5 W implanté par exemple dans une boite plexo.
On réalise ensuite des mesures de températures du disque dur avec "Température Monitor" et de l'air ambiant et extrait avec un thermomètre.
Ainsi on peut faire varier la chute de tension pour obtenir un faible niveau sonore tout en contrôlant le niveau de la charge thermique interne.
Bilan actuel de mes tests.
Les températures sont relevées stabilisées après fonctionnement du processeur au maximum durant 1 heure.

Résistance en ohms = 50 / T° HD en °C = 38 / Température air extrait en °C = 28,5 / Température ambiante en °C = 20
Résistance en ohms = 60 / T° HD en °C = 39 / Température air extrait en °C = 29,5 / Température ambiante en °C = 20
Résistance en ohms = 70 / T° HD en °C = 41 / Température air extrait en °C = 30,5 / Température ambiante en °C = 20
Résistance en ohms = 80 / T° HD en °C = 42 / Température air extrait en °C = 31,5 / Température ambiante en °C = 20
Résistance en ohms = 80 / T° HD en °C = 52 / Température air extrait en °C = 40 / Température ambiante en °C = 30
N'ayant pas de sonomètre, je n'ai pas effectué de mesure sonore. Néanmoins, je peux témoigner que je sui passé du bruit émis par un ventilateur très présent de type PowerMac à celui d'un ventilateur discret de type iMac intel.


----------



## piga (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Je compte changer le graveur de mon imac g4 17" 1 GHz (SONY DVD RW DW-U10A qui a vite présenté des faiblesses en lecture et/ou en gravure) pour prolonger sa belle vie et le laisser à mes enfants.

Les pioneer 116 D sont partout conseillés, je le cherche depuis deux semaines et il n'est disponible sur aucun site en Europe J'ai lu que Pioneer avait arrêté cet été de distribuer les graveurs en europe, je commence à croire que c'est vrai d'où ma question...

Jai le choix entre un pioneer 118L commandé aux Etats unis et successeur du 116D (?)
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Pioneer/DVR118LBK/
mais je crains (à tort ?) davoir besoin de le dézoner ou de modifier le firmware.

Sinon
Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7200A 20X IDE interne (mieux que le graveur dorigine ?)
Ou SAMSUNG 22X - SH-S222A - SuperMulti - IDE
ou LG-GH22NP20 - double couche - IDE

Que me conseillez vous ?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2009)

Pourquoi aller chercher si loin ce qu'on peut trouver à deux pas (<- clic) ? 

Cela dit, je me souviens du graveur de mon iMac G4/700 (un Pioneer DVR-107D), qui a failli partir à la poubelle, juste avant que je ne m'avise, tout à fait par hasard, que le problème venait en fait de la fragmentation excessive du disque dur !

Pour info, le dit iMac G4 a ensuite passé trois années entre les mains de mon fils aîné, et il trône depuis deux ans sur le bureau de ma fille, toujours avec ce même graveur, qui fonctionne toujours parfaitement !

N'oublie pas, en cas de remplacement du graveur du tien, que le remontage de l'iMac G4 implique obligatoirement l'usage de pâte thermique en un ou deux points, selon le modèle (un point pour les 15 pouces "700/800", deux points pour tous les autres, si je ne me trompe).


----------



## piga (30 Octobre 2009)

Merci de la réponse.
Va pour le sony donc.

J'ai lu les articles, il y a bien deux points pour la pâte thermique dans mon modèle.

Pouvez vous m'expliquer le lien entre la fragmentation du disque dur et le fonctionnement du graveur ?
De toute façon, tant qu'à ouvrir la bête, je vais aussi changer le DD et ajouter de la mémoire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2009)

piga a dit:


> Merci de la réponse.
> Va pour le sony donc.
> 
> J'ai lu les articles, il y a bien deux points pour la pâte thermique dans mon modèle.
> ...



Simple, la fragmentation du disque diminue fortement son débit de données, et peut le diminuer au point que le buffer du graveur se vide plus vite qu'il ne se remplit lors de la gravure d'un DVD, provoquant ainsi des erreurs de type "buffer underrun" (faut savoir qu'en cas d'interruption du flux de données, un graveur de DVD est incapable de retrouver le point où la gravure s'est interrompue, et donc ne peut pas la reprendre, même si le
 buffer se remplit de nouveau).

Mais pas besoin de changer le disque pour ça, il suffit de le sauvegarder sur un support externe, le formater, puis restaurer la sauvegarde ! Lorsque ça m'était arrivé, j'en avais profité pour le partitionner, réservant une petite partition de 10 Go (sur un disque de 160) réservée à la gravure, partition que je reformatais systématiquement entre chaque usage !


----------



## piga (30 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour les explications et l'astuce de la partition à 10 Go !

Comme mon lecteur ne reconnaît plus la plupart des DVD et que mon DD ne fait que 
80 Go (je boot et grave depuis un DD externe) je vais tout de même me lancer dans l'upgrade.

Je compte réutiliser le DD pour le brancher sur le décodeur TV de ma box.


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2009)

J'en ai changé pas mal des lecteurs optiques d'iMac G4.

Je me suis jamais embêté, je suis allé acheter les lecteurs neufs chez des assembleurs PC. Ce sont les mêmes, mais c'est moins cher


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> J'en ai changé pas mal des lecteurs optiques d'iMac G4.
> 
> Je me suis jamais embêté, je suis allé acheter les lecteurs neufs chez des assembleurs PC. Ce sont les mêmes, mais c'est moins cher



Parce que tu trouves que 21 &#8364; pour un graveur double couche Sony (P-ATA, hein, pas S-ATA), c'est cher ? :mouais:


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que tu trouves que 21 &#8364; pour un graveur double couche Sony (P-ATA, hein, pas S-ATA), c'est cher ? :mouais:



La ruine en effet ...  

Et puis mon assembleur il est à 50 mètres, ça fait moins cher en port et ça oblige à sortir prendre l'air. Que des avantages !


----------



## kitetrip (1 Novembre 2009)

En effet ce n'est pas très difficile à changer. Et puis un graveur double-couche sur un iMac G4, c'est vraiment pratique aujourd'hui !!


----------



## basalmus (4 Novembre 2009)

salut.
Le sony, je ne le recommande pas.(voir mon post plus haut);
A moins que je ne me sois planté dans la selection slave-master avec le dd . Mais dès qu'un disque reste un peu longtemps, impossible de l'éjecter et même de fermer l'ordinateur proprement.
De plus, il fait un boucan effoyable en lecture.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2009)

Sans doute, mais pour trouver un graveur à tiroir ATAPI aujourd'hui, le choix semble plutôt limité depuis que Pioneer s'est retiré du marché ! Chez Macway, c'est le seul, ICLG n'en vend pas, Surcouf non plus, restent les boutiques PC, mais là, c'est la loterie, car eux; ils en ont certains qui, même avec Patchburn, ne veulent rien savoir sur Mac !

En tout cas, perso, j'économise consciencieusement mes trois DVR (un 107D dans l'iMac G4, un 110D en boîtier Firewire et un 111D dans mon PowerMac)


----------



## ben206stras (4 Novembre 2009)

basalmus a dit:


> De plus, il fait un boucan effoyable en lecture.



Pour ce qui est du bruit lors de la lecture d'un média, les tournesols resteront malheureusement toujours bruyants lors de la lecture d'un disque...


----------



## basalmus (5 Novembre 2009)

A non mais là avec mon nouveau lecteur (sony A7201) c'est beaucoup plus bruyant qu'avec le lecteur d'origine.
Beaucoup plus bruyant. Pour faire court, il faut oublier la lecture d'un cd audio.
Par contre, c'est acceptable pour un dvd (paradoxalement).


----------



## Superparati (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir 

Je n'ai pas vu assez tôt ce topic pour vous raconter ma petite aventure 

Me voila en posséssion d'un magnifique iMac G4 17" 800Mhz en configuration d'origine.
256Mo en 1 barrette de SDRAM PC133 et le dd de 80Go (autant dire une bouze ^^) 
J'ai eu accès à son historique et rien à signaler, il n'est jamais aller chez Apple pour un problème !  CT vierge quoi !

Pour la petite histoire je crois qu'hier a été l'une de mes plus belle journée, un programme très intéressant aussi bien chez moi que dehors 100% pomme !!!! 

Arrivé à 8H30 au Louvre, je suis rentré chez moi à 18h30 avec tout un autre programme ! 

La veille j'avais réaliser une petite opération à coeur ouvert, avec comme outil 3 tournevis / un aspirateur, des lingettes, 1 pinceaux et un disque dur de 300Go 7200tr 16Mo de cache.

Le démontage est assez facile + dépoussiérage. Je dois dire que j'ai pris mes marques il y a quelques années en démontant une version 15" 700Mhz. J'ai pris vraiment mon temps "une après midi entière", j'aime tellement cette machine. Elle est magique pour moi !

En effet dès la sortie de ce Mac, je suis tombé raid fou ! Son design était vraiment remarquable ! Son écran fixé sur un axe pivotant en alu ha! j'en bave encore !

Il a vraiment beaucoup beaucoup de gueule !

Bref, j'en ai un enfin ! payé certainement 1/10e se son prix voir moins 120&#8364; c'est pratiquement donnée, avec souris, clé BT et le système audio harman cardon le tout en excellente état ! Pas une rayure ! 

Je vais m'en servir certainement pour y stocker mes photos, un écran 17" il faut l'occuper  !
Mais également réaliser d'autres tâches surf, chat, musique mail bref vraiment je vais l'utiliser au mieux tout en essayant de le conserver le mieux possible :
 - Pas trop de soleil
 - Un bisous tous les soirs :love:
 - Le nettoyer très souvent à l'aide un tissus micro-fibre 



J'ai installé dessus, pour le moment, Tiger avec toutes les mises à jours.
J'ai prépare le terrain pour une partition dédié à OS 9. À ce sujet là sachant que je ne pouvais pas mieux tomber, vous qui possédez (au moins un) certainement la même version d'iMac, auriez-vous le set de CD livré avec le Mac? 

Je le cherche désespérément quitte à le graver  Je ne peux pas installer OS 9, il me faut la version 9.2.2 dispo que sur CD livré avec ces iMac G4 et certains eMac.

Pourriez-vous m'en faire une copie  Je cherche au minimum OS 9.2.2, par nostalgie et pour y installer quelques jeux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2009)

Euh : le bras de l'écran, il n'est pas en alu, mais en acier inoxydable, j'espère qu'au remontage, tu n'as pas oublié la pâte thermique (deux points d'application sur les 17 pouces, contrairement aux 15 pouces qui n'en n'ont qu'un), et tu as eu du bol (comme moi d'ailleurs) si ton disque de 300 go est bien reconnu comme tel, car en théorie, ce modèle ne supporte pas les disques de plus de 128 Go, mais sur la fin, la pénurie de vieux contrôleurs ATA a fait que malgré tout, certains (dont le mien) les supportent en fait !


----------



## Superparati (9 Novembre 2009)

Les matériaux c'est pas mon fort, acier inox ou alu 

Non je n'ai pas remis de pâte thermique. C'est une erreur de ma part mais il y en avait encore.
Elle ne sert plus à grand chose car au bout de 7 ans elle est devenue un peu sèche ^^. J'en remettrai très vite car je compte le gaver en ram, 256Mo sous tiger c'est bien trop juste !
- moi qui suis habitué à 8Go sur le macpro , bon oui ce n'est pas du tout la même utilisation &#8230;
Au sujet du contrôleur IDE, d'après Mactracker, tous les modèles 17" ont un contrôleur qui supporte les disques dur de plus de 128Go. Il y a eu quelques exception avec le 15", certains oui d'autres non. 

C'est très agréable de pouvoir y loger un support de stockage de grosse capacité !

En utilisation normal, c'est vrai qu'il tourne quand même à plein régime ! Les publicités sur les sites font consommer énormément de ressources ! Surtout sur Macgéné !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> J'en remettrai très vite car je compte le gaver en ram, 256Mo sous tiger c'est bien trop juste !



Le mien (celui de ma fille, en fait, maintenant) tourne très bien sous tiger avec 512 Mo, et pour augmenter la Ram, tu n'es pas obligé de rouvrir, tu peux mettre une barrette SODIM en plus sous le socle (à côté de l'emplacement pour la carte Airport) (le mien à 2x256, une SDRam dedans et une SoDimm en dessous).

Par contre, là ou tu es obligé de le rouvrir, c'est pour la pâte thermique, sous peine de voir le G4 dégager très rapidement (je serais toi, je ne m'en servirais pas trop d'ici là ).


----------



## Superparati (9 Novembre 2009)

On peut trouver de la pâte thermique à la Fnac? je vais y aller pour récupérer un clavier BT et un pack de CD-R 

La SDRAM est moins cher  je vais en premier chercher à augmenter la ram la moins accessible . j'en profiterai pour ajouter un point de pâte thermique si je n l'ai pas fait d'ici là (mais c'est ma priorité)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> On peut trouver de la pâte thermique à la Fnac? je vais y aller pour récupérer un clavier BT et un pack de CD-R



A la FNAC, ça m'étonnerait, essaie plutôt "le chinois du coin" (pas le restau, hein, celui qui assemble des PC dans son arrière boutique  ). Si ton iMac est ouvert demain matin, j'en apporterais (mais pense à nettoyer les surfaces de contact, faute de quoi ) !


----------



## Superparati (9 Novembre 2009)

Merci  je préparerai la bête 
En cherchant bien sur la Fnac, il n'y a pas grand chose en réponse de pâte thermique ^^
MacWay n'est pas non plus trop loin


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> Merci  je préparerai la bête
> En cherchant bien sur la Fnac, il n'y a pas grand chose en réponse de pâte thermique ^^
> MacWay n'est pas non plus trop loin



Mais Macway non plus n'en vend pas (je sais, j'ai essayé chez eux avant d'aller acheter la mienne "chez le chinois du coin") !


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A la FNAC, ça m'étonnerait, essaie plutôt "le chinois du coin" (pas le restau, hein, celui qui assemble des PC dans son arrière boutique  ). Si ton iMac est ouvert demain matin, j'en apporterais (mais pense à nettoyer les surfaces de contact, faute de quoi ) !



Prend de l'Artic Silver 5, tu auras une pâte d'excellente qualité.


----------



## r e m y (9 Novembre 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> Merci  je préparerai la bête
> En cherchant bien sur la Fnac, il n'y a pas grand chose en réponse de pâte thermique ^^
> MacWay n'est pas non plus trop loin



J'avais trouvé de l'ArticSilver (et d'autres marques) chez Surcouf.
D'ailleurs il m'en reste, si tu ne trouves pas, donne ton adresse postale en message privé et je te mets la fin du tube au courrier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Prend de l'Artic Silver 5, tu auras une pâte d'excellente qualité.





r e m y a dit:


> J'avais trouvé de l'ArticSilver (et d'autres marques) chez Surcouf.
> D'ailleurs il m'en reste, si tu ne trouves pas, donne ton adresse postale en message privé et je te mets la fin du tube au courrier.



Vous cassez pas la tête, je le vois demain, et c'est celle là que j'apporte avec moi !


----------



## Superparati (9 Novembre 2009)

Me revoila enfin!!!!

Tout arrive pratiquement en même temps !

512Mo de ram en SDRAM - carte Airport - Pate thermique 

En tant que bricoleur je me devais d'avoir de l'ArticSilver 5 . Maintenant Pascal 77, j'ai du stock 

À demain ! avec plaisir.

edit :

Je viens de passer à 512Mo et Wifi  le bonheur !
J'ai bien entendu appliqué deux petites goûtes de pâte thermique, je n'ai pas attendu Pascal 77 ^^


----------



## Gabone (18 Décembre 2009)

:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2009)

Gabone a dit:


> :rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


>


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>



Bon on ne saura pas ce qu'était cette gabonerie ...


----------



## CBi (6 Mars 2010)

Un lien indispensable pour compléter ce fil = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds5LnXF4E0Q


----------



## pismomaniaque (7 Mars 2010)

Merci CBi

Steve était en pleine forme !


----------



## pismomaniaque (10 Mars 2010)

Je viens de découvrir un truc tout con qui libère de la ressource du processeur lors de l'utilisation de Safari :
 Dans les préférences de Safari, onglet " sécurité ", désactiver " Avertir de l'accès à un site Web frauduleux ".
La consultation est plus fluide, plus rapide et les vidéo  YouTube (en 320) sont fluides sans attendre le chargement.
Si vous complétez ceci par l'activation de Adblock, c'est encore un peu mieux !


----------



## basalmus (13 Mars 2010)

Merci CBi.
Super le lien. ça fait chaud au coeur de revoir la naissance de notre petit chou-chou.


----------



## noz (15 Mars 2010)

Après quelques semaines d'utilisation de mon imac rajeuni, bilan mitigé en ce qui me concerne. Je suis content d'avoir beaucoup plus d'espace, mais je destinais cette machine a être surtout un point de consultation internet. Eh bien que ce soit sur safari 4 ou Firefox 3.6, c'est un cauchemar, les applis sont tout sauf réactives, d'une lenteur hallucinante, aucune fluidité, la création de nouveaux onglets, les changements de pages prennent un temps fou, et surtout il m'est complètement impossible de lire la moindre vidéo, sur youtube ou dailymotion (je ne parle pas de format HD, non non, juste de la version de base en 320 ou 360). L'image est figée (ou alors elle défile à coup de une image toutes les 2 ou 3 secondes) et seul le son passe. Dois-je me rendre à l'évidence ? Les navigateurs sont trop évolués pour mon vieux ppc ? Ou y a-t-il un moyen de profiter quand même des 2 Go de RAM fraichement installés ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> Après quelques semaines d'utilisation de mon imac rajeuni, bilan mitigé en ce qui me concerne. Je suis content d'avoir beaucoup plus d'espace, mais je destinais cette machine a être surtout un point de consultation internet. Eh bien que ce soit sur safari 4 ou Firefox 3.6, c'est un cauchemar, les applis sont tout sauf réactives, d'une lenteur hallucinante, aucune fluidité, la création de nouveaux onglets, les changements de pages prennent un temps fou, et surtout il m'est complètement impossible de lire la moindre vidéo, sur youtube ou dailymotion (je ne parle pas de format HD, non non, juste de la version de base en 320 ou 360). L'image est figée (ou alors elle défile à coup de une image toutes les 2 ou 3 secondes) et seul le son passe. Dois-je me rendre à l'évidence ? Les navigateurs sont trop évolués pour mon vieux ppc ? Ou y a-t-il un moyen de profiter quand même des 2 Go de RAM fraichement installés ?



2Go sur un iMac G4 ? tu fais comment, sachant que les plus grosses barrettes de PC133 font 512 Mo (et qu'on peut en mettre que deux) ? 

Cela dit, ma fille regarde des vidéos avec mon vieil iMac G4/700, qui n'a lui que 512 Mo de Ram, et ça passe pour YouTube, faut juste attendre qu'elles aient fini de charger avant de les lancer ! Tu as certainement un autre problème !


----------



## noz (15 Mars 2010)

J'ai un G4 1Ghz (bien que USB1), et c'est à partir de ceux là que le format de RAM a changé pour de la 2100 (et donc de la 2700) 
Je pense effectivement que j'ai un autre problème. Mon ordi est ancien soit, mais il devrait quand même correctement lire les vidéos flash en ligne comme tu le mentionnes. Je ne sais pas du tout d'où ça peut venir. En tout cas, les navigateurs ne sont vraiment pas réactifs. Petite précision, quand j'attends le chargement de toute la vidéo, il y a une légère amélioration, mais ça reste saccadé, je n'ai pas du tout de fluidité vidéo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> J'ai un G4 1Ghz (bien que USB1), et c'est à partir de ceux là que le format de RAM a changé pour de la 2100 (et donc de la 2700)



Oui, j'ai réalisé après avoir posté , mais sur le coup, ça m'avait paru tellement improbable que je puisse faire mieux avec mon "700" (d'ailleurs, même avec l'iMac G3/600 qu'elle avait avant le G4, ma fille passait son temps à regarder des mangas en ligne).



noz a dit:


> Je pense effectivement que j'ai un autre problème. Mon ordi est ancien soit, mais il devrait quand même correctement lire les vidéos flash en ligne comme tu le mentionnes. Je ne sais pas du tout d'où ça peut venir. En tout cas, les navigateurs ne sont vraiment pas réactifs. Petite précision, quand j'attends le chargement de toute la vidéo, il y a une légère amélioration, mais ça reste saccadé, je n'ai pas du tout de fluidité vidéo.



Alors, je pense qu'il va falloir optimiser un poil tout ça, un iMac 1 Ghz, c'est même plus rapide que le PowerMac G4/733 que j'utilisais jusqu'à Noël dernier (non ne rie pas, il était quand même 20% plus rapide qu'un iMac G4/800), et avec celui ci, je pouvais même regarder la télé sur les chaînes ADSL (du moins dans leur déclinaison "standard", les "bas débit", c'était plus  Disons "compliqué").

Avec Safari 4 essaie déjà de purger les "sites préférés", ils l'alourdissent comme c'est pas possible. Par ailleurs, ça serait bien de vérifier la fragmentation de ton disque dur (les vidéos en streaming sont mises en cache par le navigateur, et le cache est  Sur le disque dur).

Le mieux, pour défragmenter, c'est de faire un clone sur un disque externe bootable, puis de démarrer sur le clone, formater le disque interne, et recloner de l'externe vers l'interne.

Essayer de voir ce qui tourne en tâche de fond, et désactiver ce qui n'est pas d'une utilité flagrante peut aider aussi !


----------



## noz (15 Mars 2010)

Le truc c'est que le système est absolument neuf, quand j'ai rajeuni mon imac il y a quelques semaines, je lui ai non seulement boosté sa RAM, mais surtout changé son DD, pour un WD 500 Go, mais aussi son superdrive (qui avait rendu l'âme depuis longtemps). J'ai dans un premier temps installé léopard (oui je sais, chui un fou), histoire de pouvoir jouer avec ma magic mouse, mais je me suis vite rendu compte que le système n'était pas du tout adapté à ma machine (bien que plutôt réactive si l'on considère le fossé technologique entre l'OS et l'imac). J'avais partitionné le DD par acquis de conscience. J'ai donc une partition de 50 Go, où tourne Tiger, et une partition de 450 ou est installé Léopard et où se trouvent aussi mes trucs "lourds", comme les 100 Go de ma discothèque. Donc finalement, il est tout neuf cet ordi et je n'ai réinstallé, avec Tiger, que le stricte minimum. C'est pour ça que ces problèmes de lenteur m'étonnent. Si je n'avais pas changé le DD, j'aurais eu le même raisonnement que toi, mais là, je sèche... En théorie, quand il y a partition, il ne peut y avoir conflit entre deux systèmes right ? Ce sont virtuellement 2 DD bien différents ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> Le truc c'est que le système est absolument neuf, quand j'ai rajeuni mon imac il y a quelques semaines, je lui ai non seulement boosté sa RAM, mais surtout changé son DD, pour un WD 500 Go, mais aussi son superdrive (qui avait rendu l'âme depuis longtemps). J'ai dans un premier temps installé léopard (oui je sais, chui un fou), histoire de pouvoir jouer avec ma magic mouse, mais je me suis vite rendu compte que le système n'était pas du tout adapté à ma machine (bien que plutôt réactive si l'on considère le fossé technologique entre l'OS et l'imac). J'avais partitionné le DD par acquis de conscience. J'ai donc une partition de 50 Go, où tourne Tiger, et une partition de 450 ou est installé Léopard et où se trouvent aussi mes trucs "lourds", comme les 100 Go de ma discothèque. Donc finalement, il est tout neuf cet ordi et je n'ai réinstallé, avec Tiger, que le stricte minimum. C'est pour ça que ces problèmes de lenteur m'étonnent. Si je n'avais pas changé le DD, j'aurais eu le même raisonnement que toi, mais là, je sèche... En théorie, quand il y a partition, il ne peut y avoir conflit entre deux systèmes right ? Ce sont virtuellement 2 DD bien différents ?



Tout à fait, j'ai moi même en longtemps une config de ce genre, mais depuis que je suis passé au PowerMac, avec 4 disques internes, je peux mettre Tiger sur un disque et Leopard sur l'autre, mais ça ne change rien au fait que disques distincts ou partitions d'un même disque, de ce point de vue, c'est pareil. Tu as essayé sous Leo ? Ça fait pareil ?


----------



## noz (15 Mars 2010)

C'est un poil mieux, mais on est loin d'un visionnage confortable. L'image fige par moments et ne reste pas fluide plus de quelques secondes. Je n'ai aucun souci à lire une vidéo, hors navigateur, via QT ou VLC, mais quand c'est du flash intégré dans FF ou Safari, oublie ça. C'est à n'y rien comprendre. Pour l'instant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> C'est un poil mieux, mais on est loin d'un visionnage confortable. L'image fige par moments et ne reste pas fluide plus de quelques secondes. Je n'ai aucun souci à lire une vidéo, hors navigateur, via QT ou VLC, mais quand c'est du flash intégré dans FF ou Safari, oublie ça. C'est à n'y rien comprendre. Pour l'instant.



Steve nous en parlait encore récemment : Flash Mac, c'est vraiment une daube ! 

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, faut vraiment qu'on trouve un truc avant que tu ne prenne ton Tournesol en grippe, là ! Tu as essayé de désinstaller puis réinstaller Flash ?


----------



## noz (15 Mars 2010)

Oui, j'ai même désinstallé flash 10 pour y remettre le 9, y a des rumeurs que le 10 c'est de la daube, mais shut, faut pas dire. (je vais quand même vérifier que j'ai bien désinstallé le 10)


----------



## BulgroZ (15 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> Oui, j'ai même désinstallé flash 10 pour y remettre le 9, y a des rumeurs que le 10 c'est de la daube, mais shut, faut pas dire. (je vais quand même vérifier que j'ai bien désinstallé le 10)



Et coté réseau, tu a quoi ?
Ma fille utilise mon Luxo Jr sans (trop) de problème pour voir des vidéos, mais le Wifi, c'était pas ça. Du coup, je l'ai connecté en CPL


----------



## pickwick (16 Mars 2010)

J'ai un joli imac Tournesol 20 pouces dont l'écran penche un peu sur la gauche. Selon l'Apple Center près de chez moi il faut changer le cou du mac et cela coute très très cher....excessivement cher.
Existe-t-il une autre solution plus économique et accessible ?
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> J'ai un joli imac Tournesol 20 pouces dont l'écran penche un peu sur la gauche. Selon l'Apple Center près de chez moi il faut changer le cou du mac et cela coute très très cher....excessivement cher.
> Existe-t-il une autre solution plus économique et accessible ?
> Merci beaucoup !



Oui, selon MEDIA-NUMERIC (le représentant de Mac OS Assistance près de chez moi), il suffit de resserrer les boulons (selon le même, il est possible, en l'absence de l'outil dédié, de réaliser ça à l'aide d'une pince à circlips) !

Sinon, vu le rythme ou les alims de tournesol claquent (là, je serre les miches pour le mien :affraid, la pièce détachée d'occase ne doit pas être difficile à trouver


----------



## pickwick (16 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, selon MEDIA-NUMERIC (le représentant de Mac OS Assistance près de chez moi), il suffit de resserrer les boulons (selon le même, il est possible, en l'absence de l'outil dédié, de réaliser ça à l'aide d'une pince à circlips) !
> 
> Sinon, vu le rythme ou les alims de tournesol claquent (là, je serre les miches pour le mien :affraid, la pièce détachée d'occase ne doit pas être difficile à trouver



tu me rassures ! en effet hier l'Apple center agréé près de chez moi m'assurait le contraire, à savoir que le jeu se faisait à différents endroits du "neck" et qu'il fallait tout démonter et mettre une pièce neuve....
Là, mon mac est chez eux pour le changement de la pile interne et à son retour je verrai ce que je  peux faire. D'ici là lje vais regarder ce qu'est une pince à circlips... Merci !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> D'ici là lje vais regarder ce qu'est une pince à circlips... Merci !!



Un circlips :



Et la pince à circlips (du genre de celle dont tu as besoin, car il y en a plusieurs sortes)




Ça ressemble à une pince à bec fin, sauf que là, quand tu serres ça écarte les machoires !

Tu peux utiliser les pointes de la pince dans deux des trois trous des vis de serrage du pied pour les resserrer.


----------



## pickwick (16 Mars 2010)

Super, merci Pascal !
je te tiendrais au courant du résultat la semaine prochaine !


----------



## noz (17 Mars 2010)

BulgroZ a dit:


> Et coté réseau, tu a quoi ?
> Ma fille utilise mon Luxo Jr sans (trop) de problème pour voir des vidéos, mais le Wifi, c'était pas ça. Du coup, je l'ai connecté en CPL


Je suis effectivement en wifi. Tu penses que ça peut avoir un impact ? C'est sûr qu'en CPL, c'est next best thing après le branchement en direct sur la livebox, mais le prix des prises... hum...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h34 ----------




pickwick a dit:


> Super, merci Pascal !
> je te tiendrais au courant du résultat la semaine prochaine !



Tu pourras nous tenir au courant aussi pour le changement de la pile interne ? Je serais curieux de savoir combien ton apple center te facture le changement d'une pièce à 10 euros à tout casser avec une manipulation qui ne doit pas dépasser le quart d'heure (surtout pour un tech)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> Je suis effectivement en wifi. Tu penses que ça peut avoir un impact ? C'est sûr qu'en CPL, c'est next best thing après le branchement en direct sur la livebox, mais le prix des prises... hum...



Reste le bête câble ethernet !

Mais tu dis "Livebox", donc tu es chez Orange, alors vérifie aussi la bande passante que tu as souscrit, parce qu'ils ont la sale habitude de fournir des acces au débit très limité (j'ai un client dans le 2ème arrondissement de Paris, donc pas franchement la "France profonde", qui n'a que 1 Mb/s pour ses 45 &#8364;/mois) !


----------



## noz (17 Mars 2010)

L'ordi n'est pas dans la même pièce que le LB, d'où le cpl en meilleure alternative... ^^
Pour la bande passante, j'ai un abo à 8 Mb (et une ligne suffisamment proche du DSLAM pour avoir encore plus - paradoxal alors que j'habite à la campagne. J'ai habité à Paris dix ans et j'avais la même ligne que ton client...) et c'est très fluide sur mon mbp, tout comme sur les autres ordis connectés (5 en tout dans la maison). J'ai fait un test avec les autres ordis éteints, et pas de changement. J'ai pensé à une défaillance de la carte graphique, mais elle fonctionne bien en lecture directe sur VLC ou QT, alors je sèche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2010)

Tu pourrais utiliser FreeGo pour voir la bande passante réelle instantanée sur ton Mac pendant que tu lis une vidéo, ça permettrait de savoir si oui ou non ça vient de là (normalement c'est pour Free, mais je pense que les vue-mètres de débit fonctionnent avec n'importe quelle connexion).


----------



## noz (17 Mars 2010)

Je pense qu'elle est plutôt bonne (rapidité de téléchargement d'une vidéo sur youtube via download helper par exemple), mais je vais quand même essayer ton outil, histoire de vérifier.


----------



## pickwick (17 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> Tu pourras nous tenir au courant aussi pour le changement de la pile interne ? Je serais curieux de savoir combien ton apple center te facture le changement d'une pièce à 10 euros à tout casser avec une manipulation qui ne doit pas dépasser le quart d'heure (surtout pour un tech)...




je n'y manquerais pas.


----------



## noz (17 Mars 2010)

merci !


----------



## BulgroZ (17 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> Je suis effectivement en wifi. Tu penses que ça peut avoir un impact ? C'est sûr qu'en CPL, c'est next best thing après le branchement en direct sur la livebox, mais le prix des prises... hum...


De mémoire, ces iMac étaient encore 802.11b, soit un débit de 11 Mbits/s quand les conditions sont idéales (c'est à dire jamais...). En pratique, la moitié ou beaucoup moins, selon la distance et les obstacles.
Donc pour voir de la vidéo, c'est forcément limité.
Fais un test en branchant l'iMac derrière ta livebox : si c'est correct, tu n'as plus qu'à acheter un looooong câble et faire des trous dans les murs.
Ou investir quelques dizaines d'euros dans du CPL 200 Mbps (prix actuel 50-70 euros/la paire).


----------



## noz (18 Mars 2010)

C'est une carte airport extreme à l'intérieur (encore une fois, tout comme le format de la RAM, c'est à partir de mon modèle - 1ghz USB1 - que ça a changé), donc norme b et g, ce qui veut dire qu'il grimpe à 54 logiquement non ? Même si les conditions ne sont pas idéales (et elles le sont presque, 4 barres et la livebox est dans la pièce d'à côté, dont je suis séparé par des murs en BA13, pas de béton armée ou de briques) ça doit quand même le faire non ? J'ai un instant eu une lueur d'espoir en lisant ton message, mais j'ai bien vérifié le type de carte ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> C'est une carte airport extreme à l'intérieur (encore une fois, tout comme le format de la RAM, c'est à partir de mon modèle - 1ghz USB1 - que ça a changé), donc norme b et g, ce qui veut dire qu'il grimpe à 54 logiquement non ?



Tu sais, en pratique, mon réseau ne dépasse guère les 11/12 Mb/s, même quand les deux machines (mon Pismo et l'iMac G4/700) équipées en 802.11b sont éteintes, et pourtant, elles sont toutes à moins de 10 mètres de la Freebox (une v5, celle avec les trois antennes externes), et séparées d'elles par des cloisons minces seulement. Par contre, pour le Pismo et l'iMac, je ne remarque pas de différence de vitesse de transfert, je me dis donc que 802.11b ou g, ça ne change pas grand chose ! De toute façon, seul les échanges sur le réseau local sont pénalisés puisque ma connexion internet tourne en pratique entre 8,5 et 10 Mb/s selon les heures de la journée, soit un petit peu moins que le débit du réseau local !

Un autre truc qui peut limiter le débit réel (et le rendre très irrégulier d'un instant à l'autre), ce sont les parasites. iStumbler peut te donner une idée du niveau de bruit sur ton réseau !


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Mars 2010)

Salut à tout le monde.
Je crois que je vais me prendre un iMac g4 800 Mhz, 256 Mo de RAM, sans Airport, écran 15 pouces. :love::love::love::love:

Je l'utiliserai uniquement pour le plaisir , avec Tiger, iTunes et Safari.

Je me demandai s'il était dur de remplacer le DD de la machine?

Est-ce que l'iMac g4 est silencieux?

Est-il fiable?

Le 800 Mhz est-il plus puissant ou moins que le g4 867 Mhz de mon Powerbook G4?

Le prix de la Ram du tournesol ne vous parait-il pas un peu élevé? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2010)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Je me demandai s'il était dur de remplacer le DD de la machine?



Dur, non, mais délicat, je dirais, et il est indispensable de nettoyer la ou les (selon le modèle) sonde(s) thermiques et d'y remettre de la pâte thermique neuve avant de refermer. Je déconseille quand même de s'y attaquer sans un bon topo de marche à suivre



imacg5mortel a dit:


> Est-ce que l'iMac g4 est silencieux?



Oui, mais pas autant que l'iMac G3, sauf pics de température, son ventilo reste très discret, mais dans le silence de la nuit &#8230; 



imacg5mortel a dit:


> Est-il fiable?



Beaucoup de ces machines souffrent d'une faiblesse de l'alim. Tant que la machine reste branchée, ils fonctionnent normalement, mais parfois, après une coupure de courant, ils refusent de redémarrer. Cela dit, le mien (première version), est toujours Ok après 7 ans de service, mais j'en ai vu partir en épave pas mal et de plus récents.



imacg5mortel a dit:


> Le 800 Mhz est-il plus puissant ou moins que le g4 867 Mhz de mon Powerbook G4?



Le 800 Mhz est un peu moins puissant que mon PowerMac à 733 Mhz (Avec Geekbench, iMac G4/800 = 413, PM G4/733 = 433, PowerBook G4/867 "Titanium" = 489 et PowerBook G4 "alu 12" 867 Mhz = 434)



imacg5mortel a dit:


> Le prix de la Ram du tournesol ne vous parait-il pas un peu élevé? :rateau:



C'est la rançon de l'ancienneté, la SDRam PC133 des premiers modèles, et la SDRam DDR PC2100 (la 2700 est supportée dans ce dernier cas) des suivants ne sont plus fabriquées que dans des quantités confidentielles, ça grêve les prix de revient !


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Mars 2010)

Merci :zen

Cette alimentation qui peut lâcher, est-elle remplaçable?Chère?

Pour la fiabilité je demandais surtout par rapport aux g5 dont les cartes mères peuvent lâcher sans prévenir et dont la réparation est très chère.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2010)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Merci :zen
> 
> Cette alimentation qui peut lâcher, est-elle remplaçable?Chère?



Oui et oui ! Pour la seconde question, le prix est toujours plus important que la valeur résiduelle de la machine, même pour les derniers 20 " à 1,25 Ghz !



imacg5mortel a dit:


> Pour la fiabilité je demandais surtout par rapport aux g5 dont les cartes mères peuvent lâcher sans prévenir et dont la réparation est très chère.



Les problèmes de carte mère sur l'iMac G4 sont en général liés à un remontage sans renouvellement de la pâte thermique dont je parlais plus haut. Toutefois, sur une machine jamais démontée, il se peut que l'accumulation de poussière à l'intérieur pose aussi problème (sur une des épaves que j'ai eu entre les mains, l'intégralité de l'espace libre à l'intérieur était rempli de poussière, et l'air de refroidissement devait se frayer un chemin à travers celle ci, ça pourrait aussi poser des problèmes de refroidissement à la longue, mais là, il n'était pas mort de ça !

Mais comme il faut ouvrir pour la virer, on retombe sur le problème du démontage et de la pâte thermique qui en rebute beaucoup !

Ah, un détail, si après remontage, le Mac ne démarre plus (tu appuies sur le bouton, le voyant s'éclaire un instant (sur les 15 pouces, les autres n'ont pas de voyant, je crois), et puis c'est tout), ça peut venir des vis qui tiennent la cloche sur la base trop serrées, les desserrer un peu fait tout rentrer dans l'ordre.


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Mars 2010)

On peut enlever la base, dépoussiérer la machine et remonter sans toucher à la pâte thermique non?

Cette alimentation coûte si cher chez apple ou même ailleurs?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2010)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> On peut enlever la base, dépoussiérer la machine et remonter sans toucher à la pâte thermique non?



Non ! À chaque ouverture de la machine il est indispensable de refaire le ou les* joints thermique(s). Impossible d'y couper, sous peine de voir le G4 claquer au bout de quelques semaines !.



imacg5mortel a dit:


> Cette alimentation coûte si cher chez apple ou même ailleurs?



Chez Apple, non, c'est pas cher, vu qu'ils ne la fournissent plus ! La seule solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est de la faire réparer (électronicien spécialisé), et c'est pas les pièces qui coûtent cher, c'est de la main d'&#339;uvre, il y en a pour 250 ou 300 &#8364; TTC au bas mot, pour une machine dont la côte va de 80&#8364; pour un 15 pouces à 700 Mhz à 290 &#8364; pour le 20 pouces à 1,25 Ghz.


(*) un seul sur les 15 pouces (du moins ceux de première génération), 2 sur les 17, sur les 20, je ne sais pas, je n'en ai pas eu entre les mains.


----------



## noz (18 Mars 2010)

Pour le 17, c'est 2 joints thermiques à partir de la génération USB2. Avant, il s'agit de la même plate-forme que les 15. Tournesol power.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> Pour le 17, c'est 2 joints thermiques à partir de la génération USB2. Avant, il s'agit de la même plate-forme que les 15. Tournesol power.



Euh &#8230; Non ! le 17" à 800 Mhz, c'était aussi 2 joints thermiques (mais ils étaient effectivement différents de ceux du 17" USB2) ! Je suis certain de ça, parce que c'est la raison qui m'a empêché de transformer mon 15" 700 en 15" 800 quand j'ai récupéré le 800 à l'alim H.S. (ma fille n'aime pas le 17", elle a préférer garder le 15) !


----------



## noz (18 Mars 2010)

C'est sur le 15 alors que les deux générations se suivent ? 1 joint pour les premiers modèles et 2 sur les plus récents ? Ah ouais, ça doit être ça... Bizarre, il me semblait que les premiers 17 n'avaient qu'un seul joint thermique. J'en ai démonté trop, je les confonds...


----------



## CBi (18 Mars 2010)

En cas de doute sur ce que vous allez trouver sous le capot = il peut être utile de lire le manuel de maintenance Apple de votre modèle avant d'ouvrir. 

Celui du iMacG4 17 inch (premier modèle donc 800) confirme bien qu'il y a 2 joints thermiques sur le 800MHz.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2010)

CBi a dit:


> En cas de doute sur ce que vous allez trouver sous le capot = il peut être utile de lire le manuel de maintenance Apple de votre modèle avant d'ouvrir.
> 
> Celui du iMacG4 17 inch (premier modèle donc 800) confirme bien qu'il y a 2 joints thermiques sur le 800MHz.



De toutes façon ça se voit très bien au démontage si il y a un ou deux points de contact avec de la pâte thermique ...


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh  Non ! le 17" à 800 Mhz, c'était aussi 2 joints thermiques (mais ils étaient effectivement différents de ceux du 17" USB2) ! Je suis certain de ça, parce que c'est la raison qui m'a empêché de transformer mon 15" 700 en 15" 800 quand j'ai récupéré le 800 à l'alim H.S. (ma fille n'aime pas le 17", elle a préférer garder le 15) !



Je pense que la cm 800 écran 17 , ne va pas aller pour le 700 ecran 15
Differentes connection au niveau cable video


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Je pense que la cm 800 écran 17 , ne va pas aller pour le 700 ecran 15
> Differentes connection au niveau cable video



Oh, pas besoin d'aller jusque là (quoi que de ce point de vue, je n'ai pas vu de différence), le seul fait qu'il y ait deux sondes thermiques au lieu d'une a suffi à bloquer ma velléité !


----------



## noz (18 Mars 2010)

Je n'ai jamais fait gaffe, mais est-ce que les boules des différentes versions (15, 17 et 20) ont un diamètre différent ? J'ai peut-être une chance d'obtenir un 20" à un prix très raisonnable (raisonnable par rapport à ce qu'on en demande d'habitude) et je me posais juste la question. (bon, le 20" en question a un problème pour l'instant inexpliqué, mais ... c'est le 20" quoi !!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais fait gaffe, mais est-ce que les boules des différentes versions (15, 17 et 20) ont un diamètre différent ? J'ai peut-être une chance d'obtenir un 20" à un prix très raisonnable (raisonnable par rapport à ce qu'on en demande d'habitude) et je me posais juste la question. (bon, le 20" en question a un problème pour l'instant inexpliqué, mais ... c'est le 20" quoi !!)



Non, elles ont toutes le même diamètre, mais il y en a quand même deux versions différentes : les emplacements des différentes interfaces, à l'arrière, sont différentes entre les premières versions (700 et 800 Mhz) et les suivantes.


----------



## pismomaniaque (18 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde

noz, ton iMac rame sur le net ! la faute à qui ?

1) à Flash car c'est une merde plein de bugs et qui bouffe de la ressource en veux tu en voilà !!
2) à toutes ces pubs et autres bandes annonces qui polluent les pages et bouffent de la ressource !

Comment faire pour s'en sortir ?
1) Comme je l'ai déjà dit plus haut, dans l'onglet sécurité des préférences de Safari, désactver " avertir de l'accès à un site web frauduleux "
2) télécharger et activer Adblock car il est assez efficace ( plus sur Firefox que sur Safari pour l'instant )
3) n'avoir qu'une page ou fenêtre d'ouverte à la fois.
4) Attendre que les vidéos soient téléchargées pour les lire ou bien : 
5) prendre les videos et les balancer dans VLC ( VLC en lit au moins 90% sur yootube )


En revanche pour Daylimotion et la HD, tu oublies !

Néanmoins, sur mon iMac G4 20" en respectant les point 1 et 2 ci-dessus, je n'ai aucune difficulté à lire les vidéos YooTube et ceci sans attendre q"elles soient téléchargées.


----------



## pickwick (22 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> Tu pourras nous tenir au courant aussi pour le changement de la pile interne ? Je serais curieux de savoir combien ton apple center te facture le changement d'une pièce à 10 euros à tout casser avec une manipulation qui ne doit pas dépasser le quart d'heure (surtout pour un tech)...


MRS Genève m'a facturé 53 CHF soit 38 euros pour changer la pile et la main d'oeuvre (15mn)
C' est moins cher qu'en France en général.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> MRS Genève m'a facturé 53 CHF soit 38 euros pour changer la pile et la main d'oeuvre (15mn)
> C' est moins cher qu'en France en général.



Avec une pile qui vaut entre 10 et 15 , ça reste raisonnable !


----------



## noz (23 Mars 2010)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> noz, ton iMac rame sur le net ! la faute à qui ?
> 
> ...



1)Ta solution site web frauduleux ne change rien. 
2) Ca non plus ça ne change rien. 
3)Et là encore... Ca ne change rien. 
4) Léger mieux, première solution que j'ai tentée. 
5) Le but est de les lire encapsulées dans mon navigateur. Sinon j'ai aussi vite fait de les télécharger et les lire avec qt. 

Dailymotion et HD ? Je ne suis pas stupide, ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de lire de la HD sur mon G4.
Ah oui, et je n'ai pas dit que mon imac ramait sur le net (encore que...), mais que la lecture de vidéos via UT ou DM était impossible. Avec un léger mieux si j'attends la fin du téléchargement de la vidéo. Mais léger, le mieux. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h02 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avec une pile qui vaut entre 10 et 15 &#8364;, ça reste raisonnable !



C'est vrai que c'est raisonnable ^^


----------



## pismomaniaque (23 Mars 2010)

salut noz



> 1)Ta solution site web frauduleux ne change rien.
> 2) Ca non plus ça ne change rien.
> 3)Et là encore... Ca ne change rien.



Alors t'as un gros problème !!

Faut allez voir avec le moniteur d'activité ce qui tourne et qui te bouffe de la ressource !


----------



## tsss (23 Mars 2010)

Je viens de me trouver un imac G4 17" et je compte bien suivre le chemin de tous ceux qui suivent ce fil !

L'upgrade est donc imminente.
Le blinder en ram 1Go ddr sodim + 1Go ddr;
Un bon gros disque de 500Go, WD.

Pour le moment j'en suis au nettoyage de la bête 

2 petites questions, la première c'est un peu de la culture générale car non problématique :

Est-ce que je peux lui mettre de la ddr PC3200 ? je pensais que qui peu le plus peu le moins, mais un technicien a catégoriquement refusé de me vendre de la PC3200 prétextant que cela ne fonctionnerait pas.

Et, ce tournesol est un 17", mais mactracker me dit que c'est un 20" ... mactracker débloque ?

Quoiqu'il en soit, cette machine est magnifique ! :love::love::love::love:


----------



## dadoo113 (23 Mars 2010)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Salut à tout le monde.
> Je crois que je vais me prendre un iMac g4 800 Mhz, 256 Mo de RAM, sans Airport, écran 15 pouces. :love::love::love::love:
> 
> Je l'utiliserai uniquement pour le plaisir , avec Tiger, iTunes et Safari.
> ...



J'ai refilé le même tournesol à ma p'tite soeur et elle est contente.
Elle s'en sert pour surfer, écouter de la musique, jouer à des mini jeux flash. J'ai ajouté la carte Airport par contre, et changer le lecteur CD pour un Lecteur/graveur de DVD. Bah ça tourne encore pas mal ces p'tites bêtes avec Tiger !

Changer le disque n'est pas compliqué, mais faut faire gaffe, quand tu l'ouvres, y'a plein de cable à débrancher en douceur, sinon tu risque de les arracher. Toutes les infos ici

C'est très silencieux, sauf quand tu utilise Flash (Youtube, par exemple) : ça fait ramer l'ordi, et il souffle. mais ça reste satisfaisant si tu n'utilise pas trop flash


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Mars 2010)

2 petites questions, la première c'est un peu de la culture générale car non problématique :

Est-ce que je peux lui mettre de la ddr PC3200 ? je pensais que qui peu le plus peu le moins, mais un technicien a catégoriquement refusé de me vendre de la PC3200 prétextant que cela ne fonctionnerait pas.

Bonjour
Sur l emac 1,25  la dd3200 fonctionne parfaitement, bien cas l origine c est de la ddr2700
Se sont les memes barettes que l imac 1,25
le technicien veut vendre de la "vieille barette" ,valant plus chère que la DDR3200


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> 2 petites questions, la première c'est un peu de la culture générale car non problématique :
> 
> Est-ce que je peux lui mettre de la ddr PC3200 ? je pensais que qui peu le plus peu le moins, mais un technicien a catégoriquement refusé de me vendre de la PC3200 prétextant que cela ne fonctionnerait pas.
> 
> ...



Voilà ce qui se passe quand tu remplace de la DDR2700 par de la 3200 :




la 4ème barrette est en fait une 3200, elle est reconnue comme une 2700-30330 alors que les autres le sont comme de la 2700-25330.

Avec la DDR, tant que tu ne change pas de catégorie (DDR, DDR 2, DDR 3), tu peux, comme par le passé avec la SDRam PC xxx, utiliser la "taille" juste au dessus (ex : PC133 à la place de PC100), mais attention, une seule "taille". une 3200 à la place d'une 2100, par exemple, ça ne marcherait probablement pas, alors qu'une 2700 si !

Par contre, faut bien faire attention, de la DDR 3200 "no parity", et surtout sans correction d'erreur, sinon, le Mac ne la "voit" tout simplement pas.

EDIT : d'ailleurs si quelqu'un connait la signification de ces 25330 et 30330, je suis preneur


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

oh à propos
j'en profite pour indiquer qu'après deux ans de capot tournesol bloqué ( tete de vis amochée par SAV) j'ai pu ouvrir le capot *et upgrader la ram user slot avec une *1G* PC2700
(nuimpact  de chez macway) parfaitement reconnue

* en passant la méthode utilisée
 celle que j'envisageais dès le début et qui s'avera  efficace et sans risque: 
sur la tête, j'ai crée , à la main, via une lame scie à metaux, une rainure en diametre afin d'utiliser un tournevis droit
seul effet annexe , très mineur,  quelques rayures sur le capot

(je vais semi doublonner et poster la methode dans le vieux fil 100% vis bloquée)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2010)

Ben moi, le mien, les vis, ça va &#8230; La carte mère, par contre &#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

Aie 
et elle vaut chere


----------



## tsss (24 Mars 2010)

Merci christophe2312 & Pascal77 pour vos éclaircissements sur la compatibilité de la mémoire, c'est donc bien ce que je pensais : qui peu le plus, peu le moins 

Pas d'idée sur Mactracker qui affirme que mon tournesol 17" est un 20" ?

Courant de la semaine prochaine upgrade du Disque dur et de la mémoire "interne"  le tournevis me démange :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Pas d'idée sur Mactracker qui affirme que mon tournesol 17" est un 20" ?



 Tu peux préciser, là ? qu'entends tu par là ?



tsss a dit:


> Courant de la semaine prochaine upgrade du Disque dur et de la mémoire "interne"  le tournevis me démange :love:



N'oublie pas la pâte thermique, et ne serre pas trop fort les 4 vis qui tiennent le fond sur la cloche !


----------



## tsss (24 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu peux préciser, là ? qu'entends tu par là ?



Oué, c'est pourtant bien ce que me dit Mactracker :









J'aurais bien aimé un 20", mais mon 17" me va très bien 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> N'oublie pas la pâte thermique, et ne serre pas trop fort les 4 vis qui tiennent le fond sur la cloche !



J'ai bien pensé à la pâte thermique  merci pour le conseil sur les 4 vis


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Oué, c'est pourtant bien ce que me dit Mactracker :



Ben, si tu regarde la même page du 17 pouces USB2, à part la résolution (1440x900 au lieu de 1680x1050), tu as la même chose !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2010)

la vraie difference   c'est l'écran, pas le reste 
taille donnée en premier onglet 

d'ailleurs y a une erreur ( rare chez Mactracker)
sur le poids l'un ferait, en poids,  quasi le double de l'autre 
hihihi


----------



## iMacounet (24 Mars 2010)

Je vais peut être avoir un iMac G4 Tournesol 15". Je vous tiens au courant, pour une eventuelle upgrade.


----------



## tsss (24 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, si tu regarde la même page du 17 pouces USB2, à part la résolution (1440x900 au lieu de 1680x1050), tu as la même chose !



Oui, oui je sais bien, ce qui m'étonnes c'est que mactracker détecte l'Imac comme un 20" au lieu de voir réellement ce qu'il est  un 17"


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Oui, oui je sais bien, ce qui m'étonnes c'est que mactracker détecte l'Imac comme un 20" au lieu de voir réellement ce qu'il est &#8230; un 17"



Ok, ça y est, j'ai compris ce que tu voulais dire. Va voir dans "A propos de ce Mac" -> "Plus d'infos", tu cliques sur la ligne "Matériel", et tu regardes ce qu'il y a sur la dernière ligne en bas (N° de commande).


----------



## tsss (24 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ok, ça y est, j'ai compris ce que tu voulais dire.


:rose:




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Va voir dans "A propos de ce Mac" -> "Plus d'infos", tu cliques sur la ligne "Matériel", et tu regardes ce qu'il y a sur la dernière ligne en bas (N° de commande).



Il n'y a pas de N° de commande !
Voilà ce que j'ai à l'endroit indiqué :



​


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça ne fait rien, je te confirme que tu as bien un iMac G4 20 pouces, peut-être doté d'un écran 17 pouces, mais la carte mère et la Rom sont bien celles d'un 20 pouces, regarde la seconde ligne : 





> identifiant du modèle : PowerMac 6.3


L'iMac G4 USB2 17 pouces, c'est le PowerMac 6.1, le 6.3, c'est bien le 20 pouces, et MacTracker ne s'est pas trompé (Mais si ta dalle ne fait pas 51cm de diagonale, mais seulement 43, alors, Apple, si) !


----------



## tsss (24 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça ne fait rien, je te confirme que tu as bien un iMac G4 20 pouces, peut-être doté d'un écran 17 pouces, mais la carte mère et la Rom sont bien celles d'un 20 pouces, regarde la seconde ligne :
> L'iMac G4 USB2 17 pouces, c'est le PowerMac 6.1, le 6.3, c'est bien le 20 pouces, et MacTracker ne s'est pas trompé (Mais si ta dalle ne fait pas 51cm de diagonale, mais seulement 43, alors, Apple, si) !



Ok, donc mactracker a vu juste 

Vu que c'est une seconde main, voir même une troisième  peut être a t'il été modifié, peut-être que la dalle 20" pouce a été changé pour une de 17", je suppose que ça doit être possible ce genre de chose ?
Si c'est possible, peut être qu'un jour je partirais en quête d'une dalle 20" (introuvable) pour lui regréffer  

Que d'espoirs d'update


----------



## iMacounet (24 Mars 2010)

Et une dalle d'iMac G5 20" ?


----------



## tsss (24 Mars 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Et une dalle d'iMac G5 20" ?



Bha ça risque d'être assez laid et puis si je dois changer l'écran (un jour) ce sera par un écran 20" d'iMac G4


----------



## pickwick (25 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai essayé de redresser l'écran de mon imac G4 20 pouces car il penche vers la gauche de quelques degrés avec une pince à circlips.
Ce fut sans succés....cela n'a rien changé et je n'ai pas vous lu "serrer comme un malade" qu risque de voir tout se casser.
Quelqu'un a-t-il un retour d'expérience différent ? je ne suis pas bricoleur pour deux sous...


----------



## iMacounet (25 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Bha ça risque d'être assez laid et puis si je dois changer l'écran (un jour) ce sera par un écran 20" d'iMac G4


Mais une dalle d'iMac G4 20" ... C'est introuvable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mais une dalle d'iMac G4 20" ... C'est introuvable.



Mais qui te parle de "dalle", tu le vois entrer une dalle de 20 pouces dans un écran de 17 pouces ? 

Là il parle de changer l'écran, pas la dalle !


----------



## tsss (25 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> . tu le vois entrer une dalle de 20 pouces dans un écran de 17 pouces ?
> ...



Oué non, moi je me vois pas même en forçant forçant beaucoup


----------



## tsss (27 Mars 2010)

Upgrade réalisée, sans soucis mais non sans stress !

Le beau tournesol tourne maintenant avec 1,25 Mo de mémoire et un disque de 500 Go.

Dans le futur je lui collerais 1Go en sodimm, facilement accessible, se sera une trivialité  et puis un jolie tapis pour la mighty.

Mon seul stress, cette histoire de pâte thermique ..... j'en ai mis, mais j'aurais aimé une sonde pour la cm, histoire de me rassurer 

Youpi quoi 

Merci à tous les _"contributeurs"_ de ce topic, et pour les conseils que j'y ai trouvé.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Mon seul stress, cette histoire de pâte thermique



T'aurais pu soumettre des photos du proc avec sa pâte juste avant remontage  !!!


----------



## tsss (27 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> T'aurais pu soumettre des photos du proc avec sa pâte juste avant remontage  !!!



Ouep, j'aurais peut-être du !

j'ai fais un truc dans ce style là,


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> T'aurais pu soumettre des photos du proc avec sa pâte juste avant remontage  !!!



C'est curieux, cette propension à donner un avis sur ce qu'on ne connait pas 

Le proc n'a pas besoin de pâte, vu qu'on n'y touche pas, ç'est pas pour le proc, la pâte, c'est pour la sonde thermique !


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Mars 2010)

bonjour 
Un peu beaucoup!!!!!!:rateau:
A mon avis mettre plus de pate , et la impossible de fermer le couvercle


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est curieux, cette propension à donner un avis sur ce qu'on ne connait pas
> 
> Le proc n'a pas besoin de pâte, vu qu'on n'y touche pas, ç'est pas pour le proc, la pâte, c'est pour la sonde thermique !



Autant pour moi, j'ai écrit trop vite..... Et je ne connais rien aux macs, je l'avoue volontiers ...
 Enfin, ceci dit, je ne vois pas où je donne mon avis là dedans:


> T'aurais pu soumettre des photos du proc avec sa pâte juste avant remontage  !!!


Effectivement, je te rejoins: c'est curieux, cette propension à donner un avis sur ce qu'on ne connait pas (en l'occurence le sens des mots dans les phrases)


----------



## r e m y (27 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est curieux, cette propension à donner un avis sur ce qu'on ne connait pas
> 
> Le proc n'a pas besoin de pâte, vu qu'on n'y touche pas, ç'est pas pour le proc, la pâte, c'est pour la sonde thermique !



non non... pas la sonde thermique, mais le caloduc, c'est à dire le dispositif qui conduit la chaleur de la carte-mère vers le ventilateur situé plus haut dans la demi-sphère.


Nous parlons là d'un petit bijou, soyons précis!


----------



## pismomaniaque (27 Mars 2010)

> Nous parlons là d'un petit bijou, soyons précis!



La chaleur dégagée par le processeur est transmise au "caloduc" ( pâte thermique sur ce premier contact ). Le caloduc transmet ensuite la chaleur sur le principe de l'évaporation-condensation du fluide caloporteur avec transfert par capillarité. Puis c'est au tour du châssis de dissiper cette charge thermique ( là aussi pâte thermique au contact). Le châssis fait office de radiateur. Enfin le ventilateur extrait l'air chaud pour partie par l'amont ( comme tout ventilateur axial ) mais aussi par les côtés pour capter au plus près de la source la chaleur dégagée par l'alimentation. Cette architecture du ventilateur le rend particulier et il ne peut pas être remplacé par un modèle classique.


----------



## al. (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je possède un iMac G4 (20", 1.25GHz) que je souhaite mettre à jour !
J'ai une question concernant deux éléments pour la mise à jour, le SuperDrive et la pile "mémoire". Puis-je installer autre chose qu'un graveur Pionner tel que c'est installé par défaut, genre un graveur Samsung ou Plextor, je pense pas que OS X me posera un problème mais sait-on jamais ? En ce qui concerne la pile "mémoire", quel type est-ce, pile d'appareil photo "CR123A" ou autre ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

al.


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2010)

al. a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je possède un iMac G4 (20", 1.25GHz) que je souhaite mettre à jour !
> J'ai une question concernant deux éléments pour la mise à jour, le SuperDrive et la pile "mémoire". Puis-je installer autre chose qu'un graveur Pionner tel que c'est installé par défaut, genre un graveur Samsung ou Plextor, je pense pas que OS X me posera un problème mais sait-on jamais ? En ce qui concerne la pile "mémoire", quel type est-ce, pile d'appareil photo "CR123A" ou autre ?
> ...



Je pense que c'est rappé ... il ne te reste plus qu'a jeter ton matériel devant ma porte ...

  

Bravo d'avoir un iMac G4 20", superbe !

Il faut installer un graveur géré par OS X. Tu as un peu de choix sur cette page.

Sinon pour le pile c'est une pile ronde comme celle-ci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2010)

Et ne pas oublier, avant de refermer l'iMac (après avoir changé tout ça), de bien nettoyer les surfaces de contact des sondes thermiques (ou "caloducs, c'est pareil) et d'y appliquer la quantité convenable de pâte thermique (c'est à dire pas trop, mais assez), afin d'éviter la mort de ton processeur dans les mois qui suivent !


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et ne pas oublier, avant de refermer l'iMac (après avoir changé tout ça), de bien nettoyer les surfaces de contact des sondes thermiques (ou "caloducs, c'est pareil) et d'y appliquer la quantité convenable de pâte thermique (c'est à dire pas trop, mais assez), afin d'éviter la mort de ton processeur dans les mois qui suivent !



Oui j'aurais du aussi le préciser. Perso j'utilise de l'Artic Silver 5 qu'on trouve facilement chez les assembleurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Perso j'utilise de l'Artic Silver 5 qu'on trouve facilement chez les assembleurs.



Celle ci est sans doute la meilleure, sur feu mon iMac G4/700, après trois années d'utilisation, elle n'était pas "sèche" au démontage, mais attention de pas déborder, parce qu'elle ne conduit pas que la chaleur, l'électricité aussi. Il en existe aussi d'efficaces qui "sèchent" à l'utilisation, mais sont isolantes électriquement parlant.


----------



## al. (21 Octobre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Je pense que c'est rappé ... il ne te reste plus qu'a jeter ton matériel devant ma porte ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est surtout une question de chance d'avoir cette jolie bestiole, j'ai réussi à la dénicher sur eBay, du temps et de la patience il m'a fallu ^^

Merci pour ces précieuses informations, je vais pouvoir redonner un bon coup de boost à cette belle plante !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et ne pas oublier, avant de refermer l'iMac (après avoir changé tout ça), de bien nettoyer les surfaces de contact des sondes thermiques (ou "caloducs, c'est pareil) et d'y appliquer la quantité convenable de pâte thermique (c'est à dire pas trop, mais assez), afin d'éviter la mort de ton processeur dans les mois qui suivent !



En effet, j'ai lu ça sur ce site, l'auteur a eu cette mauvaise surprise quelques mois plus tard, j'y ferais bien attention !

Merci à vous deux 

al.


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2010)

Pas de soucis, j'en ai upgradé des pelletés dans mon association, et on aime bien partager 

D'ailleurs si besoin profite du démontage pour upgrader le disque dur qui se trouve dans le même bloc que lecteur optique.


----------



## al. (21 Octobre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Pas de soucis, j'en ai upgradé des pelletés dans mon association, et on aime bien partager
> 
> D'ailleurs si besoin profite du démontage pour upgrader le disque dur qui se trouve dans le même bloc que lecteur optique.



C'était dans mes intentions, autant faire une pierre plusieurs coups surtout avec le petit HDD de 80GB qu'il y a, je vais lui coller un bon 500GB de chez WDC ^^

al.


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2010)

al. a dit:


> C'était dans mes intentions, autant faire une pierre plusieurs coups surtout avec le petit HDD de 80GB qu'il y a, je vais lui coller un bon 500GB de chez WDC ^^
> 
> al.



Oui tout à fait, même si les DD IDE se font plus rares ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

salut les gars!!!

ça fait maintenant 8 ans que je ne me sert plus de cette merveille, du fait de sa lenteur. mais vus la gueul qu'il a!!!!!!!
vous comprenez qu'il me revient l'envie de le rallumer.
j'aurais donc aimé savoir comment  fait-on pour brancher une barrette de mémoir à l'extérieur d'un tournesol 800 et aussi si il est possible de changer le disque dur, si oui quelles sont les DD compatibles?

merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h17 ----------

pour info c un  800mhz


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour ,
Remonte le fil c est expliquer
Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2011)

urtaca2b a dit:


> j'aurais donc aimé savoir comment  fait-on pour brancher une barrette de mémoir à l'extérieur d'un tournesol 800 et aussi si il est possible de changer le disque dur, si oui quelles sont les DD compatibles?



Attention, les iMac "tournesols" de première génération (700 et 800 Mhz) peuvent utiliser n'importe quel disque dur IDE, certes, mais en principe pour des disques de capacité supérieure, la capacité disponible est limitée à 128 Go (des vrais Go, à 2 puissance 30 octets). Certains de ces Mac, produits fin 2002 et tout début 2003 ne souffraient plus de cette limitation (c'était le cas de feu mon 700 Mhz), mais c'est assez aléatoire, et la grande majorité des machines de cette génération devaient la subir.

A partir de la seconde génération (février 2003, je crois, ceux qui ne pouvaient plus démarrer nativement sous OS 9.2.2), cette limitation avait disparue.


----------



## CBi (9 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certains de ces Mac, produits fin 2002 et tout début 2003 ne souffraient plus de cette limitation (c'était le cas de feu mon 700 Mhz), mais c'est assez aléatoire, et la grande majorité des machines de cette génération devaient la subir.
> A partir de la seconde génération (février 2003, je crois, ceux qui ne pouvaient plus démarrer nativement sous OS 9.2.2), cette limitation avait disparue.



Il y a en fait 2 limitations pour utiliser des gros disques durs= 
- une limitation matérielle  = d'après Apple, concerne les modèles lancés avant juin 2002, c'est à dire les iMac G4 15" 700 et 800 (lancement du premier 17" en juillet 2002).
- une limitation logicielle = formater le DD avec Mac OS 10.2 ou ultérieur.

Mais pour ceux qui ont une machine limitée à 128 Go, il est toujours possible de contourner le problème par voie logicielle, avec Speedtools qui fonctionne très bien (500 Go sur mon G4 Cube).
Rappelons aussi que la limitation ne concerne que les disques branchés sur le ATA interne. Via la connexion Firewire, pas de limite de taille de disque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2011)

CBi a dit:


> - une limitation matérielle  = d'après Apple, concerne les modèles lancés avant juin 2002, c'est à dire les iMac G4 15" 700 et 800 (lancement du premier 17" en juillet 2002).



En fait, une partie seulement de ces machines : en effet, suite à une rupture de stock sur les contrôleurs ATA ayant cette limitation, certaines machines de modèles apparus avant juin 2002, mais fabriquées fin 2002 (environ à partir d'octobre 2002) se sont vues dotées des nouveaux contrôleurs, c'était ainsi le cas de mon premier iMac G4 de première génération (15" à 700 Mhz, capable de démarrer sous OS 9.2.2 en natif), qui était doté d'un disque de 160 Go (que j'ai toujours d'ailleurs  dans un boîtier externe depuis le décès du Mac).



CBi a dit:


> Mais pour ceux qui ont une machine limitée à 128 Go, il est toujours possible de contourner le problème par voie logicielle, avec Speedtools qui fonctionne très bien (500 Go sur mon G4 Cube).



J'ai aussi utilisé ce logiciel avec mon ancien PowerMac G4 733 "Audionumérique", où il actionnait un disque de 320 Go : il fonctionne effectivement très bien (je le garde d'ailleurs, au cas où je trouverais un disque interne de plus de 128 Go pour mon Pismo).


----------



## CBi (11 Mai 2011)

Pour être complet, Speedtools est la manière simple - et payante - d'obtenir le support de disques durs de grande capacité (>128Go) par des machines anciennes, mais on peut avec Léopard faire la même chose gratuitement avec quelques manips.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, sur le même blog que le lien ci-dessus, comment installer Léopard directement sur un iMac G4 700 ou autre machine en principe non supportée.


----------



## bertrand47 (13 Août 2011)

je viens d'acquérir un G4 17" 1GHZ, et je suis très heureux de retrouver une belle machine que j'avais eu au début des années 2000. Sous Leopard, tout va à peu près bien et ira encore mieux dès que j'aurai ajouter 1Go de ram. Mais je m'aperçois que le transfert USB est horriblement lent, j'en déduis que sur ce modèle, c'est de l'USB 1.0, c'est donné à 12Mbits/s sur Mactracker. Avez-vous un conseil à ce propos, car le transfert de données volumineuses est problématique ?


----------



## CBi (13 Août 2011)

Effectivement en 17", c'est avec le modèle 1,25gHz que le USB 2.0 a été introduit.
Il est assez difficile de rattraper le coup. La seule solution consiste je pense à rechercher des accessoires = scanner, disque dur externe, lecteur de carte mémoire... avec connectique Firewire.


----------



## bertrand47 (20 Septembre 2011)

Mon disque dur vient de lacher, l'âge sûrement... Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer qu'un Western Digital WD1600AAJB 160Go Ide 8mo, pourra faire l'affaire ? Je rappelle que c'est un modèle Fevrier 2003 (1ghz-17").


----------



## kaos (20 Septembre 2011)

bertrand47 a dit:


> Mon disque dur vient de lacher, l'âge sûrement... Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer qu'un Western Digital WD1600AAJB 160Go Ide 8mo, pourra faire l'affaire ? Je rappelle que c'est un modèle Fevrier 2003 (1ghz-17").






de deux chose l'une .. acheter un 160 giga aujourd'hui n'est pas vraiment bien pensé, ça va être même difficile car on voit de moins en moins cette taille vouée a disparaitre sous peu ..

Pour le prix aujourd'hui il faut acheter du 320 go qui te coutera quelques euros de plus qu'un 160 tout en doublant la taille .

Et pour finir , la aussi que ce soit du 3.5 pouces, autant prendre du 7200 TM ça va donner un sacré coup de fouet a ta machine et c'est peu de le dire !

Un disque dur IDE 7200 tm en 3.5 pouces de 320 giga coute environ 46/50 euros grand max , tu peux méme te permettre de prendre un 500 Go ? 

Pourquoi se priver.

il te faudrait don un disque dur IDE (format) 3.5 pouces (taille) 7200 Tm (vitesse) et la taille .... a toi de voir 

voilà un tuto


----------



## CBi (22 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> voilà un tuto



C'est sympa de mettre un tuto mais... c'est un tuto concernant un eMac, pas un iMac G4 !

Le plus simple est de se reporter aux posts de ce fil, ça fait quand même 505 posts qu'on en parle, de l'upgrade du Tournesol. Pour ce qui est de mes contributions, voir en particulier le 44; le 72, le 106, le 220, et le 223 

Pour le disque dur, un petit tour sur OWC pour se rendre compte qu'en IDE le choix est maintenant très limité en DD traditionnels = même plus de 500Go. Par contre, ils ont maintenant une gamme de SSD au format IDE bien tentante pour donner un dernier coup de jeune à ma machine !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2011)

CBi a dit:


> Par contre, ils ont maintenant une gamme de SSD au format IDE bien tentante pour donner un dernier coup de jeune à ma machine !



Cela dit, investir entre 160 et 500 $ pour mettre à jour un tournesol  Pour ce prix là, on doit trouver plus performant en occase, non ?


----------



## CBi (22 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, investir entre 160 et 500 $ pour mettre à jour un tournesol &#8230; Pour ce prix là, on doit trouver plus performant en occase, non ?



On n'est plus trop dans le domaine du rationnel = c'est une question d'envie plus que de besoin, comme d'autres vont mettre 2 fois ce prix dans un étui pour iPad. 

Ceci dit il semble que l'accélération soit visible au démarrage, au lancer des applis et ouvertures de fenêtres = test ici. Par ailleurs, compte-tenu des limitations de l'IDE, peut-être un SSD moins cher fait-il l'affaire.

A noter que le convertisseur IDE-SATA de Sugoi (SATA-TR150BMS) vendu au Japon dans les 30&#8364;, fonctionne avec nos Macs. Un site japonais explique son utilisation sur un G4 Cube.


Ce qui m'embête le plus, c'est finalement que la manip suppose de virer le Superdrive si on veut conserver le DD actuel pour le stockage de données.


----------



## CBi (23 Octobre 2011)

Et ben, ça y est = commande envoyée à OWC pour un SSD de 60Go où viendra s'installer Mac OS, le DD actuel de 320Go restant en place pour le gros des données. 
Le graveur de DVD, qui sert quand même de moins en moins, va partir en externe.


----------



## kaos (23 Octobre 2011)

CBi a dit:


> Et ben, ça y est = commande envoyée à OWC pour un SSD de 60Go où viendra s'installer Mac OS, le DD actuel de 320Go restant en place pour le gros des données.
> Le graveur de DVD, qui sert quand même de moins en moins, va partir en externe.




La vitesse des bus de ta carte mére ne permettra pas d'utiliser pleinement la vitesse de SSD je crois ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2011)

Ça dépend du modèle, les USB2 ont un bus à 166 Mhz


----------



## CBi (24 Octobre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> La vitesse des bus de ta carte mére ne permettra pas d'utiliser pleinement la vitesse de SSD je crois ?



Oui, mais le SSD permettra d'utiliser le bus à pleine vitesse (oui, c'est bien 167 MHz pour moi) =


----------



## renaud4901 (31 Octobre 2011)

bonjour a tous! je viens d'hériter d'un mac power g4, il date de 2002 mais je ne sais pas du tout de quel modele il s'agit (il est vert) je ne sais pas si ca peut aider et était fourni avec un écran sony 24 pouces... je n'ai jamais eu de mac et donc je voulais savoir si il y avais encore moyen de se servir d'un ordinateur pareil? d'installer des jeux pour les enfants ou est-ce une simple relique
merci pour vos réponses

renaud


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2011)

renaud4901 a dit:


> bonjour a tous! je viens d'hériter d'un mac power g4, il date de 2002 mais je ne sais pas du tout de quel modele il s'agit (il est vert)



Vert ? Ça ne serait pas plutôt un G3 de 1999 ? parce que les PowerMac G4, il uy a eu les premiers (de 1999 à 2001) comme ça :




Puis en 2002, ils sont devenus comme ça :




et pour finir, en 2003, ç'était ça leur aspect :




Comme tu peux voir, rien de vert, d'abord gris-bleu et gris clair, pour finir entièrement gris clair.

Par contre le G3, officiellement il était "blanc/bleu", mais c'est vrai que son bleu pouvait passer pour du vert :


----------



## renaud4901 (31 Octobre 2011)

ah ben si en effet c'est le 3eme donc c'est un g3... encore pire alors j'imagine!

on peut esperer en tirer quelque chose?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------

je viens de verifier en fait c'est un ancien ordinarteur de chez renault et ils parlent bien de g4

voici les infos

Apple Powermac G4 Dual
1,25 Ghz
512 MB RAM
80 GB Disque dur Superdrive
Combo DVD CD/RW
Carte graphique nVidia GeForce4 64mb


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2011)

Perso, j'ai encore un Pismo (PowerBook G3 à 500 Mhz) en service sous Mac OS X 10.4.11, mais avec la Ram qui va bien (1 Go) et un disque dur conséquent (80 Go).

Cela dit, après tout dépend de quel G3 tu dispose (ces G3 blanc/bleu allaient de 300 à 450 Mhz). Avec un 450 tu peux espérer faire tourner le tigre si tu as de la Ram, mais ça sera loin d'être un avion. en dessous, mieux vaut rester sous OS 9 et trouver de vieux jeux !


----------



## CBi (12 Novembre 2011)

Revenons au sujet de ce fil= l'upgrade de l'iMac G4.

C'est fait, sur mon iMac, le superdrive de moins en moins utilisé a été remplacé par un disque SSD acheté chez OWC. (Frais de port depuis les USA = 6 dollars ! pour une expédition en 15 jours ouvrables. On se demande ce qui coûte si cher dans les colissimo nationaux).

Le disque est livré avec un petit circuit imprimé = convertisseur IDE et alimentation électrique, et deux supports destinés au montage en lieu et place du DD d'origine. Il a donc fallu un peu de bricolage pour "adapter l'adaptateur" au montage dans le compartiment du Superdrive, mais il y a largement la place, donc aucun soucis.
Si je trouvais un cable IDE avec un commutateur, il y aurait aussi la place de monter en plus un Superdrive Slim, mais en l'état, l'IDE n'accepte que 2 éléments, donc on en reste là et le DVR-116 va partir dans un boîtier externe Firewire, acheté d'occase pour 15 euros.

Le disque SSD a été évidemment choisi comme disque système de démarrage, tandis que le Seagate sert aux données "lourdes". Les 2 disques sont montés en cable select, plus rapide que la combinaison master-slave.

Résultat: autant le dire tout de suite, ce n'est pas la fulgurance observée sur mon MBA: sur mon portable, le SSD venait en remplacement d'un DD à 5400t/mn qui bridait vraiment la machine. Sur le G4, le SSD est limité par la connectique IDE, mais aussi se compare avec un DD 320Go 7200RPM 16MB de cache que j'avais choisi pour sa rapidité.
Pas de révolution, donc, mais un temps de boot et de démarrage des applications un peu plus court, un affichage des pages du Forum Mac Gé un chouilla plus vif. L'impact le plus perceptible est sans doute sur le Finder: ouverture et fermeture instantanée des fenêtres.


----------



## tsss (13 Juillet 2012)

Hello,

Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas mis les mains dans mon iMac G4 et ... ça me démange.
2 upgrades en attente, le première tellement simple, la seconde frôle l'irréel !

1 - passer de 1.25 Go de mémoire à 2 Go, je détaille même pas, pas de question à ce poser, ça ne sera que bénéfique pour ce beau tournesol.

2 - ça ce complique, quand je regarde avec mactracker les info de l'iMac, mactracker me dit que c'est un 20" (alors que j'ai devant moi un 17"). Son ancien propriétaire m'avait dit qu'il y avait eu un pb d'écran, de là à dire que l'écran 20" défectueux à été remplacé par un 17" !?! 
Je me demande en faite comment être persuadé que cet iMac était bien un ex-20".
Visiblement (hormis le poids) seul l'alimentation est différente :
Pour un 17" --> 130w
pour un 20" --> 190w
Selon vous y a t'il un moyen de connaitre le type d'alim du mac sans avoir à le démonter ?
Est-ce la seule différence entre les 2 modèles ?

merci de vos futures pistes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2012)

Menu pomme, à propos de ce Mac, plus d'infos, ligne "Matériel", "Identifiant du modèle" : si c'est un 20 pouces, c'est un "PowerMac 6,3", si c'est un 17 pouces, c'est un PowerMac 6,1 (si c'est bien un "USB2", les 20 pouces étaient tous "USB2", mais pas les 17).


----------



## tsss (13 Juillet 2012)

Merci Pascal, c'est bien un PowerMac 6,3 ! 


J'imagine que si je souhaite passer à un écran 20", il me faut trouver l'écran + le bras ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Merci Pascal, c'est bien un PowerMac 6,3 !
> 
> 
> J'imagine que si je souhaite passer à un écran 20", il me faut trouver l'écran + le bras ?



À priori, le bras lui même est identique pour les trois modèles, mais les câbles à l'intérieur non, et d'après ce que je peux voir sur la doc, ces câbles sont différents selon la taille de l'écran et ne peuvent pas être remplacés, donc, à priori, oui, il te faut bien le bras avec l'écran.


----------



## Madalvée (13 Juillet 2012)

Je ne sais pas si le résultat sera très stable, il me semble que l'unité centrale du 20 pouces était lestée pour ne pas que l'ordi bascule.


----------



## daffyb (13 Juillet 2012)

ça tombe bien, c'est une UC de 20"


----------



## Bubblefreddo (29 Décembre 2012)

Hello tous!
Je suis sur le point d'acquérir un Tournesol 17" 1,25GHz... La machine dont je rêvais à l'époque où elle est sortie.
Il est vendu sans clavier ni souris, avec 512Mo de mémoire un DD de 80Go et il est dans un très bon état et au prix de 100&#8364;.

1) Qu'en pensez-vous ?
2) Je ne sais pas encore si il y a les CD d'origine... Est-ce grave? ( il est en 10.4.x, pourrai-je faire la MaJ en 10.5? et avec quels cd?)
3) Est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'y mettre un SSD PATA? ( sans regarder le prix mais d'un point de vu performance)

Merci pour vos lumières...


----------



## CBi (30 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour : c'est toujours ma machine principale donc oui pour 100  ça vaut le coup de se faire plaisir.  La principale limitation est maintenant côté logiciel: il y a de plus en plus de softs qui sont passés en Intel seulement donc par exemple plus possible de regarder la VOD de France Tv, qui exige la dernière version de Flash. Dropbox continue à proposer ses mises à jour sur PPC mais pas Sugarsync, (qui fonctionne quand même sans problème avec la dernière version PPC du soft). L'évolution OS est stoppée à Léopard pour la même raison, ce qui veut dire qu'on a pas accès aux dernières nouveautés Apple sauf iTunes Match qui est sur iTunes 10.  Côté matos, si tu ouvres la machine, il n'y a pas de limite au DD que tu peux mettre dedans mais je ne conseille pas le SSD : si tu remontes les posts de ce fil, tu verras que j'ai essayé = bon pour le silence et la vitesse dans des taches "lourdes pour le disque" comme l'installation des upgrades système, mais en usage courant, le gain est vraiment minime.  Il est par contre très important de mettre le max de RAM (2Go en ouvrant la machine: tous les détails dans ce fil).


----------



## Bubblefreddo (30 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse....
Du coup, il me tarde de le récupérer demain!
Allez, encore une petite question pour la route : Mieux vaut mettre Leopard ou Tiger?
À+ bonne nuit!


----------



## CBi (30 Décembre 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse....
> Du coup, il me tarde de le récupérer demain!
> Allez, encore une petite question pour la route : Mieux vaut mettre Leopard ou Tiger?
> À+ bonne nuit!



Leopard était très lourd au début, mais mis à jour dans sa dernière version il tourne parfaitement. Tiger en comparaison donne un ressenti un poil plus dynamique, mais à mon avis, renoncer à Léopard c'est se priver de beaucoup de fonctions intéressantes pour un très faible avantage.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (30 Décembre 2012)

Parfait alors! Je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2012)

CBi a dit:


> Leopard était très lourd au début, mais mis à jour dans sa dernière version il tourne parfaitement. Tiger en comparaison donne un ressenti un poil plus dynamique, mais à mon avis, renoncer à Léopard c'est se priver de beaucoup de fonctions intéressantes pour un très faible avantage.



Euh oui, mais là &#8230; Si perso, je n'ai pas ressenti de ralentissement sur les machines comparables à son iMac où j'ai installé Leopard (iBook G4 12" 1,2 Ghz, et iMac G4 15" 1 Ghz), ça tient certainement au fait qu'ils sont bien pourvus en Ram (1,25 Go et 1 Go respectivement), mais j'avoue que Leopard avec 512 Mo, moi, je n'aurais pas tenté, là, ça risque de ramer sévère avec un max de swap !


----------



## matacao (30 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh oui, mais là &#8230; Si perso, je n'ai pas ressenti de ralentissement sur les machines comparables à son iMac où j'ai installé Leopard (iBook G4 12" 1,2 Ghz, et iMac G4 15" 1 Ghz), ça tient certainement au fait qu'ils sont bien pourvus en Ram (1,25 Go et 1 Go respectivement), mais j'avoue que Leopard avec 512 Mo, moi, je n'aurais pas tenté, là, ça risque de ramer sévère avec un max de swap !



Moi avec 750Mo de ram sur mon Imac G4 800mhz Leopard marche super bien et ca rame pas mais avec 500Mo je déconseille fortement pour avoir fait l'expérience, 750Mo est le minimum vital.


----------



## CBi (30 Décembre 2012)

matacao a dit:


> Moi avec 750Mo de ram sur mon Imac G4 800mhz Leopard marche super bien et ca rame pas mais avec 500Mo je déconseille fortement pour avoir fait l'expérience, 750Mo est le minimum vital.



Oui, tout à fait = j'ai fait l'hypothèse que Bubblefreddo s'est équipé en RAM. Dans le cas inverse, il vaut sans doute mieux rester sur Tiger. Mais la barrette de 1Go pour le slot externe de l'iMac vaut 32$+4$ de port chez OWC = pas la peine de se priver.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (30 Décembre 2012)

C'est en effet prévu d'augmenter la RAM... Je vais pouvoir trouver ça dans un vieux pc qui traine....


----------



## Bubblefreddo (2 Janvier 2013)

Ca y est! la bête qui m'a tant fait rêvé au début des années 2000 est là, devant moi... et c'est vrai qu'elle est belle... (quelques rayures mais bon)
1) je n'ai pas le mdp de l'admin...
2) 10.2 est installé
3) je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le lecteur de cd... quelqu'un peut me donner le truc svp???
4) M'en vais de ce pas réinstaller le système pour avoir qqchose de propre
5) je démonterais bientôt le matériel pour faire les changements nécessaires

A+


----------



## kaos (2 Janvier 2013)

Pour le lecteur Cd j'ai eu le meme soucis , et javais reussi a trouver un script ou un truc comme ça , qui plaçait un icone d'ouverture dans la barre de tache ( a coté du wifi )

Il y es toujours car les claviers ne correspondent plus.

c'est quoi dejà comme mac ? un imac ou Emac?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (2 Janvier 2013)

C'est un imac Tournesol. Si tu retrouves ton script ça peut m'intéresser...
Sinon, si je veux démarrer sur le cd d'installation, il faut d'abord mettre le cd dedans... (et là, comment fait-on) et après c'est sur la touche c qu'il faut appuyer, non?


----------



## matacao (2 Janvier 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Ca y est! la bête qui m'a tant fait rêvé au début des années 2000 est là, devant moi... et c'est vrai qu'elle est belle... (quelques rayures mais bon)
> 1) je n'ai pas le mdp de l'admin...
> 2) 10.2 est installé
> 3) je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le lecteur de cd... quelqu'un peut me donner le truc svp???
> ...


1)Réinstalle le système
3)Pour le cd si tu as un clavier moderne c'est le touche avant la touche eject du clavier car sur les modernes il y a F16 et sur les ancien non donc ca decalle toute les touches après F16 du clavier

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------




Bubblefreddo a dit:


> C'est un imac Tournesol. Si tu retrouves ton script ça peut m'intéresser...
> Sinon, si je veux démarrer sur le cd d'installation, il faut d'abord mettre le cd dedans... (et là, comment fait-on) et après c'est sur la touche c qu'il faut appuyer, non?



Maintien au démarrage la touche C pour démarrer directement sur le CD ou maintient la touche ALT pour choisir le périphérique de démarrage.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (2 Janvier 2013)

matacao a dit:


> 3)Pour le cd si tu as un clavier moderne c'est le touche avant la touche eject du clavier car sur les modernes il y a F16 et sur les ancien non donc ca decalle toute les touches après F16 du clavier




J'ai un clavier de PC... 
Merci pour les infos...


----------



## matacao (2 Janvier 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> J'ai un clavier de PC...
> Merci pour les infos...


Les claviers PC ont des incompatibilités avec les macs mes info du clavier sont pour les claviers apple mais j'ai jamais testé avec un clavier PC.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (2 Janvier 2013)

Je récupère un clavier alu mac la semaine prochaine... alors en attendant, on fait avec les moyens du bord...


----------



## matacao (2 Janvier 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Je récupère un clavier alu mac la semaine prochaine... alors en attendant, on fait avec les moyens du bord...


Avec le clavier alu la méthode devrai fonctionner car je l'ai testé avec un apple pro keyboard (celui d'origine) et avec un clavier de Mac Pro (avant dernière génération) (apple keyboard filaire) et cela fonctionne.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (2 Janvier 2013)

Ok merci, je ferai cela la semaine prochaine


----------



## CBi (3 Janvier 2013)

Pour l'ouverture du lecteur, les solutions données ici devraient sans doute aussi fonctionner avec 10.2.   http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2575?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Janvier 2013)

Merci  pour le lien... l'avant dernier point  crée une petite icone d'éjection dans la barre des menus.

PS: 1er  post avec le tournesol...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Janvier 2013)

Hello tout le monde!
Il me faudrait votre avis assez rapidement sur cette barrette de mémoire http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/387774597.htm

Est-elle compatible avec le tournesol 1,25GHz 17" ?
La personne attend mon coup de fil pour me l'envoyer!

Merci à vous!


----------



## matacao (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

La ram est ECC et c'est pas compatible avec les imac G4.

http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-123698.html

"That's specialized server memory, an ECC Registered module and will not work in any Mac or Desktop PC in existence."

C'est de la mémoire serveur, Une memoire ECC, registered ne va pas fonctionner sur n'importe quelle Mac ou PC qui existe.

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t189697.html

"-je peux monter une mémoire interne de 1Go dans ce modèle  DDR PC 2700 CL2,5 184 pins ECC ou non ECC ? 

-Non-ECC"

Les memoires ECC ne marchent que sur les Xserv

De rien pour la réponse rapide.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Je viens de regarder sur "a propos du mac" et il est marqué: vitesse PC2700U *25330*
Or su l'annonce, il y a :
Type: SDRAM DDR333 CL*2.5-3-3*
&#8226;Capacity: 1 Go
&#8226;Speed: PC2700 

Comment savoir si il est compatible ECC??


----------



## matacao (8 Janvier 2013)

La mémoire EEC est que pour les serveurs. Aucun Imac G4 n'accepte de la ECC.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (8 Janvier 2013)

OK merci pour l'info...
EN plus je viens de déterrer 2 topics indiquant qu'elles devaient être non ECC!
Bonne soirée!


----------



## matacao (8 Janvier 2013)

De rien ^^

Bonne soirée.


----------



## CBi (9 Janvier 2013)

Un petit post d'information pour relater une nouvelle étape de ma vie avec mes Tournesols :

Au retour d'une semaine de congés durant lesquels j'avais débranché mon iMac 1.25 = iMac mort. :afraid: Aucune réaction à la pression du bouton de mise en marche. 

Ayant déjà eu la même mésaventure l'an dernier, j'ai appliqué sans trop me soucier la même solution = rebrancher le iMac et attendre. :hosto:

Après une nuit de "recharge" = aucun résultat  :sick:
Après une journée supplémentaire = miracle, ça repart comme si de rien n'était. 


Donc devant un Tournesol mort, avant de tout jeter ou de tout démonter = brancher et attendre.

Curieusement, mon iMac 800, pourtant plus vieux et soumis au même régime, n'a pas les faiblesses de son presque jumeau.


----------



## matacao (9 Janvier 2013)

Cela veut dire que tu un problème dans l'alim a mon avis un Condo qui est fatigué.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Un petit post d'information pour relater une nouvelle étape de ma vie avec mes Tournesols :
> 
> Au retour d'une semaine de congés durant lesquels j'avais débranché mon iMac 1.25 = iMac mort. :afraid: Aucune réaction à la pression du bouton de mise en marche.
> 
> ...



Syndrome connu, qui touche les trois générations d'iMac G4. Perso, j'en ai vu passer des seconde et troisième générations souffrant de ce problème, mais l'alim de mon vieux 700 Mhz de première génération, mort d'autre chose, a permis à un membre de MacGe de sauver le sien, atteint du même syndrome.

C'est effectivement un condensateur mort dans la partie "primaire" de l'alim (celle où arrive le 220-250V du secteur) qui est responsable de ça : Tant qu'il reste sous tension, il garde sa charge, mais dès que le courant est coupé, il la perd, et ne peut plus la reprendre lorsque le courant revient. Je pense qu'il ne doit pas être très compliqué à identifier, ni difficile à remplacer, du moins pour un électronicien, à condition toutefois de pouvoir venir à bout de la couche de colle coulée sur les composants.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (9 Janvier 2013)

Je reçois ma barrette de 1Go de mémoire fin de semaine et je me lance dans le démontage/nettoyage complet avec remplacement du DD par un plus gros ayant 8Mo de cache.
(Si vous avez des tuyaux sur ce qu'il faut faire ou pas, je suis preneur.)

En attendant, je me posais une question: Le tournesol que j'ai récupéré a une ventilation relativement bruyante... je ne pense pas que ce soit normal. Est-ce que les vôtres sont aussi bruyants ou est-ce un pb de poussières qui encrassent les pales des ventilateurs?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> (Si vous avez des tuyaux sur ce qu'il faut faire ou pas, je suis preneur.)



Attention au disque que tu vas mettre si ton iMac est un de la première génération (700 ou 800 Mhz), selon leur période de fabrication, certains ne supportent pas les disques de plus de 128 Go (en théorie, aucun ne les supportent, mais les exemplaires fabriqués vers la fin 2002, sans qu'il soit possible de préciser plus la date, vu la pénurie des anciens contrôleurs ATA, se sont vus équipés de ceux de la nouvelle génération) !



Bubblefreddo a dit:


> En attendant, je me posais une question: Le tournesol que j'ai récupéré a une ventilation relativement bruyante... je ne pense pas que ce soit normal. Est-ce que les vôtres sont aussi bruyants ou est-ce un pb de poussières qui encrassent les pales des ventilateurs?



Je pense que c'est surtout la poussière qui encrasse l'iMac, la poussière sur les pales peut jouer, mais celle dans la machine, en diminuant l'efficacité du refroidissement, doit forcer le dit ventilo à augmenter sa vitesse !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (10 Janvier 2013)

OK, en fait, il ne faudrait pas trop que je l'utilise car pour l'instant il bout de l'intérieur...
Quel type de pate thermique est conseillée? liquide, épaisse, etc?
Pour mon  DD, ca ne va pas poser de problème puisque c'est le tournesol à 1,25GHz,

Autre  interrogation: Je mets plutôt 10.4 ou 10.5
10.4: + Classic
          - itunes sans match, pas de Time Machine

10.5: + itunes sans match, pas de Time Machine
          - Classic

Sachant que j'aimerais bien avoir ces 3 options (Classic pour qq jeux dont je suis nostalgique, TM avoir la sauvegarde, Match pour ne pas encombrer le DD de 160Go)

OK en gros je veux le beurre, l'argent du beurre et qui vous savez!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Quel type de pate thermique est conseillée? liquide, épaisse, etc?



"liquide, épaisse" :mouais: Eh ! j'ai dit "de la pâte thermique", pas "de la crème fraîche" ! 
Moi, j'utilise de la Silver Arctic, c'est ce qui se fait de mieux (mais attention où tu en mets, elle est conductrice, cela dit, elle est fournie dans une mini seringue qui en rend l'application précise très facile).



Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Autre  interrogation: Je mets plutôt 10.4 ou 10.5
> 10.4: + Classic
> - itunes sans match, pas de Time Machine
> 
> ...



Là, tu vas devoir faire un choix, c'est soit 10.4 et Classic, soit 10.5 et TM, mais alors, pas de classic, ce qui peut être compensé par l'emploi de sheepshaver (mais attention, il y a des applis qui tournent sous l'un et pas sous l'autre : deux exemples : Omnis 7 ne tourne pas sous Classic, mais tourne sous Sheepshaver, et Office 98 tourne sous Classic, mais pas sous Sheepshaver) !

iTunes, tu l'as dans les deux cas, Match &#8230; Jamais entendu parler 

Pour info, Leopard tourne parfaitement sur mon iMac G4 1 Ghz (même génération que le tien mais en 15 pouces) avec 1 Go de Ram.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (10 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> iTunes, tu l'as dans les deux cas, Match  Jamais entendu parler
> .


OK pour la  pate thermique, 
Match -itunesMatch, la bibliothèque dans le nuage!

Du coup 10.4 ou 10.5 va être difficile à choisir... 

Merci pour tes réponses


----------



## matacao (10 Janvier 2013)

Itunes match marche sous 10.5 mais pas sous 10.4 et pour la pate thermique j'utilise de l'artic cooling MX-5 qui marche pareil que la silver mais moins chere.


----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2013)

Tiens, pisqu'on cause d'iMac G4, j'attends une alim (eBay) pour refaire tourner mon 700
Wait and see


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, pisqu'on cause d'iMac G4, j'attends une alim (eBay) pour refaire tourner mon 700&#8230;
> Wait and see



Tu es sûr d'avoir choisi le bon modèle, il y en a eu plusieurs, et notamment, elles sont différentes entre les 15 et 17 pouces de première génération, et encore, celles de seconde et troisième génération.


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es sûr d'avoir choisi le bon modèle, il y en a eu plusieurs, et notamment, elles sont différentes entre les 15 et 17 pouces de première génération, et encore, celles de seconde et troisième génération.



Tu me fais peur là !

J'ai reçu : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Évidemment le connecteur à la carte mère (c'est le seul) n'est pas identique.
Jenvisageais déjà de faire un pont entre l'ancien connecteur et le nouveau demain.

Je vais attendre ton avis éclairé pour savoir si ça vaut le coup ou pas !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (12 Janvier 2013)

Merdum, je viens de casser une pale du ventilo du tournesol... il était tellement sale, que je l'ai lavé avec une lingette... et j'ai un peu trop forcé!...
D'après vous je le remonte ainsi, ou il faut que j'en recommande un? et où vais-je le trouver?
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## CBi (12 Janvier 2013)

Remonte dans ce fil et tu trouveras à un moment une partie qui traite des ventilos, avec des photos et des détails. Mauvaise nouvelle: ce sont des ventilos spécifiques (3cables), et qui diffèrent d'un type de mac à un autre, donc sans doute pas facile à trouver. 


Si il fonctionne avec une pale en moins, ...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (12 Janvier 2013)

Il fonctionne avec une pale en moins, mais enfin... bref, je viens d'en commander un sur ebay pour 15USD... On va dire que ça fait partie des faux frais... On est perfectionniste ou on ne l'est pas, non? Ca fait 11 ans que je l'attends cet iMac, autant se le faire nickel, non????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h13 ----------

Voilà, j'ai remonté le tout!
J'ai donc nettoyé l'intérieur, les pales du ventilo (un peu trop puisqu'une pale y est restée), changé le HD.
Je n'ai pas mis de pate thermique puisque je reçois la mémoire vive demain... je voulais quand même voir si l'ensemble fonctionnait correctement...
Et ben ça fonctionne... c'est quand même bruyant... est-ce à cause de la pale manquante? ou est-ce normal d'entendre autant de "bruit"?
dès que je reçois le nouveau ventilo, la mémoire SDRAM, je remonte le tout avec la pate thermique...


----------



## CBi (21 Janvier 2013)

Peut-être l'ultime transformation pour un iMac G4 : un site dont l'auteur explique voir réussi à brancher l'écran sur une connexion DVI en utilisant la connectique qui traverse le "bras" du tournesol ! http://www.dremeljunkie.com/2011/08/guide-step-by-step-17-imac-g4-tmds-to.html?m=1 Potentiellement le moyen de monter un Mac mini à L'intérieur ?


----------



## CBi (22 Janvier 2013)

En tous cas, pour moi c'est peut-être la conclusion d'un fil commencé il y a 6 ans presque jour pour jour, puisqu'il est peu probable que j'investisse beaucoup désormais dans la remise à jour de mes Tournesols = un remplaçant vient d'arriver !






Mais les 2 Tournesols vont quand même rester en service...


----------



## Invité (22 Janvier 2013)

J'ai changé l'alim du mien (un 15@700) la semaine dernière.
L'alim n'était pas comme celle d'origine (16 pins au lieu de 14), et j'ai du merder quelque part. L'ordi démarre bien , mais j'ai peut être court-circuité l'Inverter.
J'ai fait un socle devant l'iMac pour lui coller un écran de 19. 
Il revit, mais c'est pas bien beau


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2013)

CBi a dit:


> En tous cas, pour moi c'est peut-être la conclusion d'un fil commencé il y a 6 ans presque jour pour jour, puisqu'il est peu probable que j'investisse beaucoup désormais dans la remise à jour de mes Tournesols = un remplaçant vient d'arriver !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Décidément.... il avait de la gueule ce tournesol!
Même à côté du tout nouvel iMac, il n'a rien de ridicule, bien au contraire!

Qu'est-ce que je regrette d'avoir vendu le mien il y a 5 ans...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Janvier 2013)

@Rémy
Je viens d'en trouvé un ( 17" 1,25GHz sans clavier sans souris sans sans HP externes) à 100&#8364;
J'ai rajouté 1Go de  SDRAM (10&#8364, pate thermique (10&#8364
Pour l'instant je m'en sors bien au niveau du prix...
Il a quelques impacts sur le plexi autour de l'écran, il a qq petits sauts de luminosité est-ce normal ou cela annonce la fin?)
Je recherche encore de la  SODIMM 1Go, et les HP ext...
Il me restait un clavier alu filaire et une micro souris.

Tout est nickel...

En cherchant bien et avec un peu de chance, tu dois pouvoir en racheter un pour pas trop cher...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (23 Janvier 2013)

Hello,

Je viens de recevoir le nouveau ventilo ( pour rappel, j'avais cassé une des pales en nettoyant celui d'origine). En fait celui que j'ai reçu était un d'occasion encore sale... Je l'ai nettoyé et remonté à la place de celui qui était cassé.

Résultat décevant, puisque c'est toujours aussi bruyant... Le ventilo souffle beaucoup (mais c'est probablement normal) et maintenant il y a en plus un petit bruit strident qui ressemble à celui d'un disque dur qui gratte. Ce n'est pourtant pas le disque dur...

Bref... je me tâte pour remonter l'autre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir le nouveau ventilo ( pour rappel, j'avais cassé une des pales *en nettoyant* celui d'origine). En fait celui que j'ai reçu était un d'occasion encore sale... *Je l'ai nettoyé*



Et tu as re-cassé combien de pales, cette fois ? :rateau: 

Bon sérieux, ton "grattement", si c'est pas le disque, je ne vois qu'un condensateur qui claque, pour faire ce genre de bruit, il a un problème électrique, ton Mac, et vu les tensions nécessaires pour faire "gratter" un condensateur, ça ne peut venir que de deux endroits : la partie "moyenne tension" de l'alimentation (celle reliée au secteur) ou l'inverter, dans un iMac G4, ce sont les deux seuls endroits où le voltage est assez élevé pour faire "gratter" un condensateur mort (et ce n'est pas un "électro-chimique", normalement, eux ne "grattent" pas, ils gonflent et parfois "coulent"). cherche plutôt un boîtier parallelépipédique à deux pattes (côté alim, côté inverter, il n'y a normalement pas ce genre de composant) !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Janvier 2013)

Ooh ça fait peur...
Mais hier, juste après avoir écrit mon message, ce grattement m'a sérieusement escagacé le neuronne à folklore....Du coup, j'ai tout redémonté, j'ai pris les pales du nouveau ventilo ( et non je n'en ai cassée aucune!!!  ), je les ai remontée dans le carter du ventilo d'origine... (attention, y'a 3 petites rondelles...) puis j'ai tout remonté...
Et là seul le bruit du souffle du ventilo s'entendait...
Du coup, c'est top maintenant. Désolé de ne pas l'avoir signalé hier, ça t'aurait évité de réfléchir sur ce pb...

Encore une question:
Les videos sur youtube ( même en qualité moyenne) saccadent terriblement alors que la lecture d'un dvd se fait nickel. Comment expliquer cela? Y a-t-il un moyen de dire à safari de lire toutes les videos du net dans la qualité minimale?
Est-ce que passer de 1,25Go de mémoire vive à 2Go arrangerait ça?

PS: cette machine -qui a presque 10 ans- est terrible... qu'en sera-t-il de mon 27" mi2010 en 2020????


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Encore une question:
> Les videos sur youtube ( même en qualité moyenne) saccadent terriblement alors que la lecture d'un dvd se fait nickel. Comment expliquer cela?



YouTuben c'est du flash ou du HTML 5, aucun G4 "mono-processeur" n'a la puissance pour les faire tourner correctement (même mon PM G4 est à la peine, et lui, il en a deux à 1,42 Ghz dans le ventre, des G4).




Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Y a-t-il un moyen de dire à safari de lire toutes les videos du net dans la qualité minimale?



Pas à ma connaissance



Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Est-ce que passer de 1,25Go de mémoire vive à 2Go arrangerait ça?



Aucune chance (mais si tu as 156 applications de lancées en même temps que Safari, ça pourrait apporter une amélioration marginale &#8230; Disons que tu passerais peut être de 2 FPS à 2,3 Fps :rateau Quelle que soit la machine, augmenter la mémoire ne peut améliorer les choses que s'il n'y en a pas assez, lorsque j'ai passé mon PM G4 de 1 Go à 2 Go, je n'ai pas noté d'amélioration fantastique, j'avais juste la "roue chromatique" un peu moins souvent (ayant démarré ma carrière sur des machines "mono-tâche", j'ai l'habitude de quitter systématiquement les logiciels dont je n'ai pas l'emploi immédiat, quitte à devoir les relancer 10 mn plus tard), et moins longtemps les fois où je l'avais encore !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour tes explications... comme quoi ce n'est quand même pas bon de vieillir !!! 
Bonne journée
A+


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Merci pour tes explications... comme quoi ce n'est quand même pas bon de vieillir !!!
> Bonne journée
> A+



Tu parle des ordis ou de Pascal ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Tu parle des ordis ou de Pascal ?



T'as pas fini de cracher ton venin comme un vulgaire chacal (© Raoul Cauvin - Les Tuniques Bleues) 

  

Cela dit, j'en ai aussi un de 2003 en service à la maison, un 15 pouces 1 Ghz, qui tourne comme une horloge !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (24 Janvier 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Tu parle des ordis ou de Pascal ?



Je parlais des ordis et j'avais une pensée pour moi même...  la crise de la quarantaine peut-être!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h15 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, j'en ai aussi un de 2003 en service à la maison, un 15 pouces 1 Ghz, qui tourne comme une horloge !


Ca fait 2 soirs de suite que j'allume le tournesol à la place du mid-2010. L'écran réglable en hauteur et en profondeur est absolument fabuleux... et le 17" est agréable...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2013)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Ca fait 2 soirs de suite que j'allume le tournesol à la place du mid-2010. L'écran réglable en hauteur et en profondeur est absolument fabuleux... et le 17" est agréable...



J'ai modéré longtemps (presque 5 ans) sur un iMac G4 700 Mhz, avant qu'on me donne un PowerMac 733 Mhz (non non, ne vous y fiez pas, il était un poil plus rapide que l'iMac G4 800), qui m'a fait trois ans après lesquels, je suis passé sur le PowerMac 2x1,42 Ghz qui me sert encore actuellement de serveur (après greffe d'une alim de PC). Ce n'est que début 2011, lorsque l'alim du PM G4 m'a lâché, que je suis passé au Mac Intel (d'abord avec un Mac Mini C2D 2 Ghz de 2009 que mon fils m'a prêté, puis avec le MBP 15 pouces C2D 2,2 Ghz que j'utilise actuellement. Le Tournesol 1 Ghz, qui m'a été donné (même donnateur que mon premier PowerMac, le 733) est utilisé quotidiennement par ma fille, conjointement avec le PowerBook G4 12 pouces que je lui ai reconstitué (voir ici).


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as pas fini de cracher ton venin comme un vulgaire chacal (© Raoul Cauvin - Les Tuniques Bleues)



J'adore ! (les Tuniques Bleue. Surtout Blutch) :rose:


----------



## eyezberg (2 Février 2013)

Ca fait quelques semaines / mois que je fouille leboncoin et ebay à la recherche du'un "tournesol".
Sur ebay, les prix des 20" s'envolent, on trouve des 15" sans trop de mal, quelques 17" mais la plupart avec des proc's en dessous du 1 / 1,25 qui était pour moi un critère.

Finalement trouvé sur lbc semaine dernière un 17" à 1,25, en attente de l'envoi quand le vendeur aura reçu son nouveau iMac - j'ai hâte de le déballer!

En attendant, grace aux liens de ce fil commandé les 2Go de RAM et un DD, la pâte thermique, tournevis torx - je me tâte pour un lecteur DVD sur OWC, mais on vera si nécessaire à l'utilisation.
Plus qu'à "trouver" Leo (ouioui, je sais..) et tout sera prêt pour l'accueillir comme il se doit! 

PS: j'oubliais l'enchère pour la Aiport Extreme en cours..

En tout ça devrait faire un budget total dans les 400&#8364; quand même.

The show must go on.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (2 Février 2013)

Quand on aime, on ne compte pas!!!!
C'est vrai qu'il est top.... Le démontage n'est pas compliqué...
As-tu vraiment besoin d'une carte AirPort? Le brancher en ethernet est tellement plus rapide... Certes avec un fil de plus!
À combien t'es tu procuré les mémoires? Et le tournesol en lui même? Et ses caractéristiques?


----------



## eyezberg (2 Février 2013)

Le Mac 17", config de base avec 512 de Ram, DD se 80, 1,25 mhz: 200 plus envoi.
Inclus les haut-parleurs. Souris. Clavier. CDs d'origine. Tout ça d'après l'annonce.

Mémoire: 62$ pour les 2 gigas, j'attends le contact de Transintl.com concernant les fdp.
DD aussi chez eux: Western Digital 500GB PATAl [7200RPM,16MB Cache]: $95.00

Pate Arctic sur Amazon environ 10$
airport car livebox en bas et le mac sera à l'étage - en attente de la fin des encheres.

J'ai déjà un Cube (ou plutôt ma fille a) à l'étage avec une Airport, ça passe bien pour du surf basique. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un vend un apple cinema display (connecteur adc) à prix raisonnable: 20" ou plus, contactez-moi..


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Février 2013)

Tu cherches un DVD de Leopard ? J'ai peut-être ça pour toi si tu veux...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (2 Février 2013)

Celui que j'ai trouvé sur le bon coin était à 100&#8364; (le même) mais sans clavier, sans souris, sans hp ext et le plexxi autour de l'écran a des impacts...


----------



## eyezberg (2 Février 2013)

@etienne: oui, je cherche... 

Si quelqu'un cherche un tournesol: 
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/394062619.htm?ca=22_s 
pas donné mais bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2013)

eyezberg a dit:


> Si quelqu'un cherche un tournesol:
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/394062619.htm?ca=22_s
> pas donné mais bon...



Ben c'est un 20 pouces, la rareté fait toujours monter les prix ! M'enfin, le mec il est de Marseille aussi, pour Mac2Sell, il vaut 270  !


----------



## CBi (5 Février 2013)

Nouvelle aventure pour mon second Tournesol devenu surnuméraire à la maison = second écran au bureau. 






Avec le super logiciel de partage de clavier et souris Teleport, on ne peut trouver mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Avec le super logiciel de partage de clavier et souris Teleport, on ne peut trouver mieux.



Il fait quoi de plus que le partage d'écran ?


----------



## CBi (6 Février 2013)

Ce n'est pas vraiment du partage d'écran mais du partage de souris et clavier : j'ai les mains sur mon MBA mais quand je passe la souris vers le haut je contrôle automatiquement le Mac.  Le petit plus par rapport à Synergy, c'est qu'il permet aussi le transfert de fichier : je glisse un doc depuis le MBA vers le haut = il passe sur l'iMac et s'y recopie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas vraiment du partage d'écran mais du partage de souris et clavier : j'ai les mains sur mon MBA mais quand je passe la souris vers le haut je contrôle automatiquement le Mac.  Le petit plus par rapport à Synergy, c'est qu'il permet aussi le transfert de fichier : je glisse un doc depuis le MBA vers le haut = il passe sur l'iMac et s'y recopie.



Bon, entendons nous bien "partage d'écran", c'est juste le nom de l'application, ça fait maintenant plus d'un an que je contrôle intégralement mon serveur depuis mon MBP via cette application (j'ai du allumer son écran, et me servir de sa souris et de son clavier peut être trois fois ces 12 derniers mois). Quant au transfert de fichier, vu que "partage d'écran" est une extension de "partage de fichiers", en fait &#8230; 

À noter qu'avec partage d'écran, depuis n'importe quel Mac sous 10.5 ou plus, tu peux même contrôler des Mac sous 10.4. Je n'ai pas essayé sous 10.3, mais ça marcherait peut-être.

Bon, à priori, Panther et Jaguar on peut aussi, mais pas directement (via "vnc://IP du Mac"), mais en passant par la fenêtre de connexion (parcourir -> se connecter -> bouton "Partage d'écran"), même méthode que pour Tiger.

Par ailleurs, Partage d'écran permet de contrôler (simultanément) à distance autant de Mac qu'il y en a dans le réseau depuis une seule machine &#8230; Pratique pour qui doit administrer plusieurs serveurs !


----------



## CBi (6 Février 2013)

Je comprends bien = j'utilise aussi beaucoup le partage d'écran de Mac OS, ayant à la maison un Cube comme serveur audio et un Mini comme base vidéo, que je commande par ce biais depuis mon iMac.

Mais qui dit Partage d'écran dit faire apparaître l'écran d'une machine distante, dépourvue de clavier et de souris, (et aussi éventuellement d'écran) sur l'écran de ta machine principale. 

Ici ce n'est pas ce qui m'intéresse puisque je veux utiliser l'écran de mon Tournesol, un peu comme un second écran de mon MBA =
- Teleport, avec le glisser-déplacer et la transmission du copier-coller d'un écran à l'autre, donne une impression proche de l'utilisation "double écran".
- j'utilise beaucoup Dropbox, Gdrive, et une messagerie IMAP ce qui aide beaucoup à pouvoir si besoin accéder aux mêmes documents sur les 2 écrans.

Mais les 2 machines gardent leur autonomie = un fonctionnement finalement plus souple que le choix d'une utilisation du Tournesol en véritable second écran via le VNC, que j'ai aussi testé.


Et au final une nouvelle carrière pour mon fidèle Tournesol, *acheté sur l'Apple Store japonais 2120&#8364; H.T. *en Nov. 2002. Comme quoi, ceux qui trouvent le dernier iMac hors de prix...


----------



## Invité (6 Février 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Et au final une nouvelle carrière pour mon fidèle Tournesol, *acheté sur l'Apple Store japonais 2120 H.T. *en Nov. 2002. Comme quoi, ceux qui trouvent le dernier iMac hors de prix...



Tu veux dire Yens ¥, non ?


----------



## CBi (6 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Tu veux dire Yens ¥, non ?



Acheté en yens certes = 268 500 yens hors taxes de l'époque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2013)

Ben on n'est pas loin du prix du premier des deux miens, là : un modèle d'entrée de gamme de 2002 (700 Mhz, graveur de CD, 128 mo de Ram, acheté en février 2003 à la FNAC avec une remise conséquente (15% de mémoire), pourtant, je n'ai plus le prix exact en tête, mais il était déjà de l'ordre de 1300-1500 &#8364;


----------



## eyezberg (12 Février 2013)

Petite màj: imac en route, arrivée prévue demain ou jeudi.
Commande Ram & disque dur chez transintl annulée (mettent des éternités à répondre, hier tjs pas d'envoi..), Ram commandée chez OWC hier et déjà en route.
Disque dur 250 sur leboncoin, il est dans un boitier firewire pour recevoir une image de Léo.
Pâte thermique Amazon, pas cher (arctic, selon les conseils).
Carte Airport ebay reçue semaine dernière.

Yapluska! 

Jamais eu autant hâte de recevoir un ordi!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (12 Février 2013)

je te comprends...
Si tu penses le démonter pour nettoyer l'intérieur, fais attention en nettoyant les pales du ventilé... elles sont très fragiles...( j'ai été bon pour en commander un autre aux US!)


----------



## eyezberg (19 Février 2013)

(bon ben les liens image sur box semblent ne pas marcher..?) Bof, pas Box du coup.

Picasa maybe..?





Bon, voilà juste après déballage samedi dernier: il est TROP BEAU comme disent les enfants, et même ma femme qui commençait à faire la gue..e (encore un ordi!..) le trouve sympa!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (19 Février 2013)

Allez, trouve un autre moyen... on veut voir!


----------



## Etienne000 (19 Février 2013)

eyezberg a dit:


> (bon ben les liens image sur box semblent ne pas marcher..?) Bof, pas Box du coup.



Hostingpics 

Ou imageshack


----------



## eyezberg (25 Février 2013)

J'ai une recherche automatique sur leboncoin, il y en a un beau pour les amateurs: http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/437785179.htm

Vivement que je reçoive enfin la RAM pour ouvrir la bête et finaliser la màj.


----------



## eyezberg (25 Février 2013)

Encore quelques pièces sympa pour collectionneurs: http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/432285906.htm?ca=22_s


----------



## eyezberg (2 Mars 2013)

C'est fait: 2 Gigas de RAM, il est tellement plus rapide c'est un vrai plaisir!
Le DD de 190 Go avec Leopard a remplacé les 80 gigas de Tiger.
Pâte thermique neuve, dépoussiéré (c'était vraiment nécessaire) - ne manque plus qu'un nouveau Superdrive car je n'arrive même pas à lire un CD audio..
images: essayé Picasa & Imageshack; les liens sont bons, le forum affiche des ? ..


----------



## Bubblefreddo (2 Mars 2013)

Pareil pour moi, je viens de commander une sodimm de 1Go. J'en serai a 2go en tout.
Avec un DD de 160go (8Mo de mémoire tampon), Leopard fraîchement installé, c'est vrai que papy se porte bien ainsi!

En tout cas, avec le lecteur DVD ( qui marche tb chez moi dsl!) le tournesol fait le plaisir de mes enfants...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2013)

Chez moi, il se contente d'un seul Go (deux barrettes de 512), et Leopard s'y sent bien à l'aise, bien que ça ne soit qu'un 15 pouces (donc 1 Ghz seulement). Par contre, n'ayant plus de 160 Go IDE sous la main, je n'ai remplacé son 80 Go que par un 120 Go, mais ça suffit à ma fille (qui a aussi un PowerBook G4 à 1,33 Ghz) pour l'instant, du moins (et de toute façon, elle a accès aux 640 Go du serveur sur lequel elle a un compte).


----------



## G4Cube (5 Avril 2013)

Je peut témoigner que c'est vraiment utile,


J'ai mon iMac G4 17" 
Super-Drive Neuf 
2Go Ram 
750Go DD 16Mo Cache avec Mac OS X Leopard 10.5.8 
64Mo Vram 
Wifi, 
Bluetooth Intégrer ( Rare ) 

Avec je lis les Vidéos 240P 360P et 480P sans aucun Lag sur Youtube, et quelques vidéo 720P sur le DD !
Je joue a World of Goo, Rayman 3 a Fond, Stunt Mania 3D, Plants vs Zombie Spider-Man 2, Luxor 1 2 3, et bien d'autres, les jeux flash fonctionnes bien!
Internet est assez Rapide !
Il booste Bien !!! contrairement a mon autre G4 15" 700Mhz 128Mo Panther ^.^



Avec les Apple Pro speakers c'est le pied !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2013)

G4Cube a dit:


> Avec les Apple Pro speakers c'est le pied !



Question de point de vue, ma fille, ça fait déjà deux paires dont elle me flingue le jack ! :casse:

Bon, j'en ai recyclé une paire sur mon vieil ampli Philips, qui fait 2x10W, ça tombait bien, les HP de ses enceintes manquaient un peu d'aigües, les ASP servent surtout de tweeters  Mais la seconde paire, je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment les employer (mais une idée me vient, là).


----------



## CBi (6 Avril 2013)

G4Cube a dit:


> Avec les Apple Pro speakers c'est le pied !



C'est clair = sur le plan qualité sonore, j'ai perdu beaucoup au change en passant du Tournesol à l'iMac 2012


----------



## G4Cube (6 Avril 2013)

Bas, j'en est eu 4 Paires dans ma Vie...

1 Avec mon G4 Cube ( que j'ai encore ) 
1 avec mon G4 Tournesol Actuel dont j'ai cité la configuration au dessus,
1 Avec mon ancien G4 17" tournesol,
1 Avec mon ancien G4 15" tournesol,

Je ne l'est avais pas eu avec mon Ancien Tournsol 20"  Bref :

Je n'est jamais eu de soucis, a puissance forte elle révèlent un bien meilleur son que mes Nouveau Haut parleurs HP qui sont avec mon iMac 2011, alors que les Apple pro speakers Date de 2002 ( 1999 pour ceux du G4 Cube en noir) et mes HP de 2012 --" alors bon..je me sert de mon G4 Tournesol ou de mon G4 Cube pour tout ce qui est Son   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------

Et je tien a signalé que ceux du G4 Cube son en très bonne état,
Mais alors ceux de mon G4 17" tournesol elles sont comme au déballage, j'ai halluciné quand je l'est est déballés      :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------

CBi, Toi aussi tu as un G4 Cube et un iPad ? perso j'ai le 4 ( pour les jeux )

Le G4 Cube est vraiment une belle Machine !!!

Voici sa configuration :

450Mhz G4
1Go Ram
80Go DD
Carte Graphique ATI RADEON 7500 32MoVram 
Panther 10.3.9
( Bientôt le Wifi ) 
Clavier, souris Ecran cinema Display 15" Apple pro Speakers ( Bref l'ensemble complet Superbes ) !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2013)

G4Cube a dit:


> Je n'est jamais eu de soucis, a puissance forte elle révèlent un bien meilleur son que mes Nouveau Haut parleurs HP qui sont avec mon iMac 2011, alors que les Apple pro speakers Date de 2002)



C'est pas la première fois qu'Apple propose mieux 10 ans avant, regarde mon Apple Cinema Display (10 ans cette année, c'est un 2003) : c'est un 20 pouces, il propose la même résolution que beaucoup de 22 pouces actuels (1680x1050 ou 1680x945 selon qu'ils sont en 16/10 ou 16/9) !



G4Cube a dit:


> Panther 10.3.9
> ( Bientôt le Wifi )



Alors va falloir envisager Tiger, parce que le WiFi sous Panther, ça pose des problèmes de sécurité (ce n'est qu'à partir de 10.4.3 ou 10.4.4, que Mac OS gère les clés WPA, avant, c'est WEP only, faut 3 minutes pour casser les plus compliquées) !


----------



## G4Cube (7 Avril 2013)

Oui j'envisage de mettre Tiger sur mon Cube, faut que je trouve un dvd Noir.


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2013)

G4Cube a dit:


> Oui j'envisage de mettre Tiger sur mon Cube, faut que je trouve un dvd Noir.



Tu as bien un modèle DVD ? Sinon faut le trouver en version CD ... En tout cas sympa d'avoir un cube !




P.S. : Oula, ce n'est pas politiquement correct, on ne dit pas "Noir" mais "de couleur" pour les génériques . De même on ne dit pas "gris" pour les DVD livrés avec les machines, mais "pas de notre planète"  ... ok j'aurais pas du regarder "La première Etoile" hier ... je sors ... :rateau:


----------



## flippy (8 Avril 2013)

Tiger avait la réputation à l'époque d'un OS hyper stable, comme on le prétend plus récemment avec SL (comparé à ses successeurs). J'ai un G4 Mirror de 2002 (livré à l'époque avec Jaguar) qui tourne toujours comme une horloge avec du lourd (Cinema 4D, FCP, etc). Jamais planté depuis des années (en 10.4.11)...


----------



## G4Cube (9 Avril 2013)

Oui, j'ai bien le G4 Cube qui fait DVD, mais de toute façon j''en est un, mais il est sous mon lit, faut que je le retrouve,

Tiger est plus stable que Panther ( même si sur mon G4 Cube sa tourne magnifiquement, j'ai lancer 20 Application, et j'arrive a lire une vidéo de Qualité moyenne, je l'utilise pour regarder des DVD, je joue a Rayman 3 a Spider Man 2, Jeux de voiture, Rubber Ninjas, Tasty Planet, les 4 Luxor, Pour la music avec ses très bonnes enceintes, cette Machine a encore bien de l'avenir, 
Bien-sur les Modèle 20Go, 64Mo 450Mhz Version CD vont  bientôt être morts...et encore, music, DVD, et Traitement de texte sa roule encore avec jaguar..

Pardon pour le " Noir " ^.^ 
J'ai fait Ramé mon G4 Cube, pendant plus de 2 Heures, Processeur a 100% et sur 1Go reste 250Mo Libres, l'ordinateur était chaud, mais sans plus, pas plus que mon iMac 2011 allumé toute la journée a faire de la 3D 

iMac G4 et G4 Cube deux Merveilles !! et je reçois bientôt 3 iBook Palourde ( je collection ) dont une version Bleu Foncée brillante, DVD, 576Mo, 60Go, 366Mhz  :love:

J'ai déjà l'orange et la Version " Key Line " Vert assez rare  

Pour ce qui est de la stabilité, SL est bien plus léger que Léopard !! pourtant celui-ci marche vraiment bien sur mon iMac Tournesol :love: !! Dommage que l'on puisse pas y mettre SL.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h22 ----------

Mais personnellement, J'ai eu comme Ordinateur Principal pendant 1 Ans un iMac G4 a 700Mhz 256Mo Ram Tiger 40Go Wifi, je le trouver rapide ( je sortais d'un G5 2Ghz 1Go ) je m'attendais a pire, mais Nickel, bien-sur youtube vidéo 240P seulement, Après je me suis offert le luxe, Tournesol 17" Superdrive 1.5Go 160Go Léopard, clavier, souris sans fils neuf, pendant 6 Mois, et quand j'ai acheter mon iMac 2011 bien-sur au magasin on ma vue arrivé, avec mon 1.25Ghz G4, le vendeur a rigoler, quand j'ai ouvert mon Core I3 8Go Ram 1To ( en 2011 ) j'ai Halluciné, je n'avais jamais eu d'ordinateur a Plus de 2Ghz G5, MAIS, je ne pouvais me résoudre a dire a dieu a mon Tournesol, bien-sur a l'époque je l'est revendu, mais depuis peu, j'ai racheter un Tournesol 1.25Ghz 2Go 80Go ( que j'ai passer  a 750Go )..17"..et j'en suis plus fière que mon iMac 2011...mais c'est vrais, que je me demande comment j'ai fait pour utiliser au quotidien un 1.25Ghz...^^ Pouvoir faire de la 3D, en finalisant iMovie, en utilisant Motion, et Final Cut, en regardant une vidéo HD tout sa en même temps ^^   passer d'un G4 1.25Ghz a un i3 3.2Ghz   sa Choque !

Bon courage pour la lecture. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si le résultat sera très stable, il me semble que l'unité centrale du 20 pouces était lestée pour ne pas que l'ordi bascule.



Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris, mais, le 20" je l'avais, et si tu bouge l'écran un-peu trop vite vers le bas ou sur un coter,...Mdr...La Base par en vrille, c'est nulle, et l'écran est très épais, ce qui casse l'éco système de sont design, une fois l'écran est partis en avant la base a basculé et l'iMac c'est retrouver Ecran posé contre le sole, pencher ^^ Ridicule, j'ai même une vielle vidéo qui le montre..mais sinon belle Machine en 20" faut pas trop bouger vite l'écran quoi :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h39 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Syndrome connu, qui touche les trois générations d'iMac G4. Perso, j'en ai vu passer des seconde et troisième générations souffrant de ce problème, mais l'alim de mon vieux 700 Mhz de première génération, mort d'autre chose, a permis à un membre de MacGe de sauver le sien, atteint du même syndrome.
> 
> C'est effectivement un condensateur mort dans la partie "primaire" de l'alim (celle où arrive le 220-250V du secteur) qui est responsable de ça : Tant qu'il reste sous tension, il garde sa charge, mais dès que le courant est coupé, il la perd, et ne peut plus la reprendre lorsque le courant revient. Je pense qu'il ne doit pas être très compliqué à identifier, ni difficile à remplacer, du moins pour un électronicien, à condition toutefois de pouvoir venir à bout de la couche de colle coulée sur les composants.



Moué, Personnellement, j'ai de la chance, j'ai eu 5 Tournesol Different dans ma vie, aucun soucis, d'alim, d'écran, de lecteur CD, de bruit, de dd, de ventillateur, de Carte mère, rien 

Je me souvient trop de mon G5 2Ghz, qui avais la maladie des lignes horizontal, En 4 Mois j'ai eu 30 Lignes, Carte Vidéo HS, freeze, plante, démarre au bout de 3 Fois, ventillateurs qui s'emportent, on est en 2009, j'arrive a revendre la machine ( version 17" )  250 Euros


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2013)

Sympa tout ça. Perso mon cube a eu droit à un G4 1.5 avant que les cartes soient retirées de la vente.

Et trois palourdes aussi, les deux premières, Mandarine et Myrtille, et la dernière DV 466 Graphite (état neuf en plus).


----------



## G4Cube (11 Avril 2013)

Wow, Cool, voici mes iBook Palourdes :

Orange : 300Mhz 192Mo 4Go OS 9.2.2 itunes ( Parfait état ) Batterie 8H sans y toucher :love:

Key-Line Vert 366Mhz 576Mo  40Go Tiger X.4.11 Wifi, Etats Neuf brillant 

Bleu ( Version brillante 2000 ) pas le Blue-berry, 366Mhz 576Mo Wifi, Dongle Bluetooth, 60Go Tiger X.4.11 Très bonne état

Graphite bon état 466Mhz 320Mo 10Go 10.4.11 version brillante 2000

Graphite version 1999 non brillante, 300Mhz 320Mo 6Go 10.3.9 Très bon état.

J'ai failli prendre le Blue-Berry mais j'ai annulé, pourtant il est Neuf, DU JAMAIS VUE, mais trop chère.

Vive les Palourde ( les 2 Graphite achetée 30 Euros inclus Ports ) car normalement HS, mdr..je l'est reçois, les 2 Fonctionne comme un Charme, d'on une a la wifi ( que le vendeur savait pas vue qu'il pensait qu'elles étaient HS ) :love:


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2013)

J'aurais bien aimé trouvé une keylime mais trop rare.

Bon par contre je vois que tu es pas si loin de Lyon. Hop réquisitionné pour l'expo des 30 ans du Mac


----------



## G4Cube (11 Avril 2013)

Mdr...Oué sa serait sympas ! Les Mac c'est pas de l'informatique, c'est une passion, et la partager serait un plaisir !


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2013)

G4Cube a dit:


> Mdr...Oué sa serait sympas ! Les Mac c'est pas de l'informatique, c'est une passion, et la partager serait un plaisir !



Je le note ...


----------



## G4Cube (21 Avril 2013)

bonjour,

Pour en revenir au iMac G4 Tournesol qui a fêter ( pour la version 15" 700Mhz 2002 ) ses 11 Ans,

J'arrive a lire la plus par de mes vidéos 720P HD sur mon tournesol sans presque aucunes saccades, ce qui ma quand même impressionné, bien-sur le 1080P HD Frais Ram pas mal et lague souvent, MAIS a long terme, la vidéo fini par ramer moins ^^

Quand je vois des site où l'on y site le G4 1.25Ghz obsolète et impossible d'y lire de la 720P HD.

et que même un 1.6Ghz G4 ne lirait même pas de la HD 720P, alors que mon G4 1.25Ghz sans aucun logiciel j'arrive a lire mes vidéo 720P avec le pré-vionnage, en appyant sur espace sur la vidéo..je suis sous léopard, donc la vidéo ce lance sans quicktime, avec quelques minis saccades, de très légères saccades, et encore, si je re-lis la vidéo 2-3 Fois la vidéo fini par tourner sans saccades. je suis quand même sous léopard, et je suis impressionner.

Après faut Upgrade, j'arrive a lire de la HD 720P sur mon 1.25Ghz G4 OK, après j'ai ce qu'il faut a coter,
750Go 7200T/M 16Mo
2Go Ram.
et seulement 64Mo Vram.

Quand dites-vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2013)

G4Cube a dit:


> Quand dites-vous ?



Que tu devrais être plus attentif en cours de français 

Bon, quand est-ce que je dirais, la réponse est facile, c'est maintenant ! 

Ceci posé, si ta vraie question est "qu'en dites vous ?", alors, ce que j'en dis, c'est que, ainsi que certains tests, tels ceux de Xbench, par exemple, le démontrent à l'envie, le G4 est mieux armé que le G5 pour lire des vidéos. Pour t'en donner une idée, voici les résultats CPU pour un G4 bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz (le mien) comparés avec ceux d'un G5 bi-pro à 2 Ghz (note de référence Xbench) :







Comme tu peux le voir, l'ersatz d'altivec du G5 est loin de faire le poids face au vrai du G4, malgré les presque 600 Mhz de mieux de ses processeurs, c'est précisément ça qui rend le G4 mieux à même d'être à l'aise dans l'affichage de vidéos. À noter d'ailleurs que sa note processeur globale s'en ressent, puisqu'elle correspond quasiment au rapport entre les fréquences des processeurs, alors qu'à fréquence égale, le G5 était censé être plus rapide que le G4, or la comparaison entre un PM G5 "mono" à 1,6 Ghz et un PowerBook G4 à 1,67 Ghz (seules machines à offrir des fréquences comparables de ces deux processeurs) donne moins de 10% d'avantage au G5, ce qui, corrélé avec la carte mère moins efficace du PowerBook, les rend quasiment à égalité sur le plan purement processeur. Après, le G5 est plus efficace sur d'autres plans (calculs flottants, entre autres), mais pour l'affichage de vidéos, l'avantage reste au G4 et à son jeu d'instructions étendu (Altivec), jeu dont le G5 ne dispose que d'une pâle imitation.


----------



## G4Cube (22 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

Quelle Faute  c'est impardonnable de ma part désoler.

Ok, je comprend ainsi mieux comment cela fonctionne.

Pourtant, beaucoup de gens disent que le G5 est mieux fait pour la Vidéo HD qu'un G4 de n'importe quel fréquence ( mis a part les Bi-pro ),( bien-sur entre un G4 700Mhz et un G5 2Ghz y n'y aura pas photo ) j'ai vue sur un forum le témoignage  d'une personne, que son imac G5 2.00Ghz arrivait a lire ses vidéos 1080P a 60 Images par secondes, je ne me souviens pas de t'elle possibilités avec mon ancien G5 2Ghz, ( quand je l'avais il n'y avait pas de vidéos HD en même temps ^^) alors qu'une autre personne n'arrivait même pas a lire une vidéo 720P sur son G4 1.67Ghz, pourtant avec la même quantité de Ram.

Je me souviens de mon PowerBook 1.67Ghz 2Go 160Go, il n'arriver a peine a lire du 360P sur youtube, alors que mon Tournesol 1.25Ghz 1.5Go arriver mieux a lire sans saccades.

Bref, je suis rester scotcher devant mon G4 Tournesol, me lire une vidéo 720P HD ^^ avec son petit 1.25Ghz tout mignon.


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Avril 2013)

Mon iMac G4 commence à se faire vieux : Le ventilateur fait du bruit, sauf que j'ai pas la pièce à la maison... Dommage car il fonctionne bien sinon. 

J'espère pouvoir en retrouver un...

Il y a des problèmes connus de ventilateurs sur les G4 par hasard ? J'ai pas envie de le démonter pour rien. 


Merci par avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Mon iMac G4 commence à se faire vieux : Le ventilateur fait du bruit, sauf que j'ai pas la pièce à la maison... Dommage car il fonctionne bien sinon.
> 
> J'espère pouvoir en retrouver un...
> 
> ...



Le ventilateur fait du bruit en permanence (dès les premières secondes de l'allumage) ou un peu plus tard ?

La conception de cette machine en fait un véritable piège à poussière, dont le plus gros s'accumule dans l'espace vide entre le lecteur optique et la carte mère, tressant vite un véritable pull mohair à celle ci. Un ventilateur qui devient bruyant quelques temps après l'allumage est le symptôme de cette accumulation, il ne devient pas bruyant, il se met simplement à tourner plus vite pour tenter de limiter la surchauffe due à la poussière.

Pour te préciser un peu les choses, j'ai ouvert et dépoussiéré une première fois le second iMac de ma fille lorsque je l'ai eu. Le "pull mohair" était bien là, bien épais, bien dense. 15 mois plus tard, je rouvre pour remplacer la barrette interne par une plus grosse, et là, je retrouve un nouveau pull mohair, certs moins dense que le précédent, mais assez conséquent tout de même. 

Sachant que notre maison est neuve, dans un quartier éloigné des grands axes d'une zone semi rurale (je suis en bout de lotissement, les champs commencent à 200 m de chez moi) que sa chambre a été récemment entièrement refaite, et donc que nous vivons dans tout le contraire d'un "nid à poussière", ça te donne une idée de la capacité de cette machine à l'accumuler.


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Avril 2013)

Le bruit est audible dès que l'iMac est sous tension. Je l'avais dépoussiéré + mis de la pâte thermique il y a moins d'un an, et je viens de le démonter / dépoussiérer / Remonter à l'instant : Pas beaucoup de poussières, mais le bruit persiste... Me reste plus qu'à trouver un ventilateur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Le bruit est audible dès que l'iMac est sous tension. Je l'avais dépoussiéré + mis de la pâte thermique il y a moins d'un an, et je viens de le démonter / dépoussiérer / Remonter à l'instant : Pas beaucoup de poussières, mais le bruit persiste... Me reste plus qu'à trouver un ventilateur.



Démonter/remonter à quel point, et "quel bruit" ? Une autre source de bruit liée à la poussière est celle qui s'accumule sur les pales du ventilo, mais pour le nettoyer, faut tout démonter.

Cela dit, vu le nombre de tournesols qui se fanent prématurément à cause de leur alimentation, une épave ne devrait pas être dure à trouver. Demande donc (de ma part) à FdeB s'il a, par hasard, gardé l'épave du premier des  miens après avoir récupéré l'alim !


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Avril 2013)

J'ai tout démonté, jusqu'au ventilateur ! 
Il n'était pas particulièrement sale, mais je l'ai quand même dépoussiéré. 
On sent que le ventilateur est défectueux, il est bruyant (Le bruit s'accentue quand on rapproche l'oreille du ventilateur, en haut de l'iMac).

Comme un claquement très rapide, pas trop audible, mais assez pour constater le problème. 

Je vois ça avec FdeB, en espérant qu'il ait gardé le ventilateur ! 

Merci 

Sinon, l'écran est toujours de bonne facture, bien meilleur que celui du G3 Pismo qui jaunit (Mais qui n'a pas de problème de ventilateur, LUI :love.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Sinon, l'écran est toujours de bonne facture, bien meilleur que celui du G3 Pismo qui jaunit (Mais qui n'a pas de problème de ventilateur, LUI :love.



Ben ils n'ont pas le même âge non plus (sur le plan conception, j'entend), mais tu es sûr que la luminosité de ton Pismo est bien réglée à fond ?

Le premier écran de mon Pismo s'est mis un jour, d'un coup à rosir au démarrage, mais après quelques minutes, il reprenait sa couleur normale, sauf si je baissais sa luminosité, auquel cas, il reprenait sa teinte rose. C'est le tube du rétro-éclairage qui vieillit, je pense.

La dernière fois que je l'ai vu, après que je lui ai remis en état un de ses deux Pismo, FdeB m'a donné l'écran de l'épave du second, depuis, ça ne rosit plus (mais je garde l'ancien au cas où ).


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ils n'ont pas le même âge non plus (sur le plan conception, j'entend), mais tu es sûr que la luminosité de ton Pismo est bien réglée à fond ?
> 
> Le premier écran de mon Pismo s'est mis un jour, d'un coup à rosir au démarrage, mais après quelques minutes, il reprenait sa couleur normale, sauf si je baissais sa luminosité, auquel cas, il reprenait sa teinte rose. C'est le tube du rétro-éclairage qui vieillit, je pense.
> 
> La dernière fois que je l'ai vu, après que je lui ai remis en état un de ses deux Pismo, FdeB m'a donné l'écran de l'épave du second, depuis, ça ne rosit plus (mais je garde l'ancien au cas où ).



La luminosité est bien réglée à fond, la dalle est devenue bien jaune quand même. J'ai crée un profil colorimétrique, qui rend la dalle correcte, elle tire dans les bleus. Il ne change pas de teinte par contre, il est directement jaune au démarrage. 

Maintenant, le G3 Pismo est mon 'vieux' Mac portable préféré : La clavier est excellent, il est silencieux, la connectique est correcte (USB, Wifi, Ethernet, FW 400) et j'aime bien le système de baie. En plus, la batterie tient encore pas mal (J'ai fait plus d'une heure hier). 

Comparé au Ti, je choisis directement le Pismo, il est bien plus solide


----------



## Bubblefreddo (22 Avril 2013)

Hello tous,

J'ai le même souci de ventilo sur mon tournesol 1,25Ghz. Je l'ai démonté entièrement, désossé le ventilo (même cassé une pale). J'ai tout remonté et le bruit persistait. J'ai commandé sur ebay un ventilo d'occaz au US, il était sale aussi.... après l'avoir bien nettoyé, je l'ai remonté et le bruit du ventilo est toujours là! J'ai 'limpression qu'il tourne à fond tout le temps dès le début.
Y'a-t-il moyen de vérifier la vitesse du ventilo? Peut-on comparer le son de nos imac avec une appli iphone dans les même conditions?
C'est vrai que sur mon bureau, quand le g4 tourne, ça fait beaucoup de bruit... ( je pensais que c'était normal au début, mais maintenant j'ai un doute!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Maintenant, le G3 Pismo est mon 'vieux' Mac portable préféré : La clavier est excellent, il est silencieux, la connectique est correcte (USB, Wifi, Ethernet, FW 400) et j'aime bien le système de baie. En plus, la batterie tient encore pas mal (J'ai fait plus d'une heure hier).



Nous sommes donc deux ! :love:

Il est sous quel OS ton Pismo ? le mien, un "400" overclocké à 500 Mhz, avec 1 Go de Ram et un disque de 80 Go performant (5400 tr 8 Mo de cache), il tourne sous Mac OS 10.4.11 (et accessoirement sous 9.2.2 pour les vieux jeux, comme Water Race ou encore, la course de pods "Star Wars épisode 1"). Ça m'arrive de l'utiliser pour surfer sur le forum quand "du lourd" tourne sur mon MBP. 



Bubblefreddo a dit:


> C'est vrai que sur mon bureau, quand le g4 tourne, ça fait beaucoup de bruit... ( je pensais que c'était normal au début, mais maintenant j'ai un doute!)



Non, c'est pas normal. Mon "700", en journée, avec le bruit ambiant, je ne l'entendais pas, il n'y avait que dans "le silence de la nuit" que je l'entendais. Le 1 Ghz "USB2" de ma fille, on l'entend un peu plus, mais ça reste assez discret quand même (surtout comparé à mon "Fw800 :sick: :casse: ), et vu le bruit qu'il fait, je pense que l'usure du ventilo est la cause, et non une vitesse plus grande. Il suffit que l'usure provoque un très léger jeu de l'axe pour que, conjointement avec l'usure des bords d'attaque des pales, qui ne peut pas être absolument uniforme, ça provoque une très légère vibration de l'ensemble mobile. Seul remède : un ventilo neuf !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (22 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Seul remède : un ventilo neuf !



Et où le trouver?


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nous sommes donc deux ! :love:
> 
> Il est sous quel OS ton Pismo ? le mien, un "400" overclocké à 500 Mhz, avec 1 Go de Ram et un disque de 80 Go performant (5400 tr 8 Mo de cache), il tourne sous Mac OS 10.4.11 (et accessoirement sous 9.2.2 pour les vieux jeux, comme Water Race ou encore, la course de pods "Star Wars épisode 1"). Ça m'arrive de l'utiliser pour surfer sur le forum quand "du lourd" tourne sur mon MBP.



Alors, c'est un Pismo 500Mhz de base / 512Mo / 40Go (4200TPM, De base). Malheureusement, j'ai laissé un 160Go IDE dans un iBook que j'ai donné... Si j'avais su ! 
Il tourne sous Tiger, que je trouve assez fluide vu la config. 

J'aimerais bien passer à 768Mo de ram, mais je n'ai pas de barrette en PC100, celles en PC133 ne passent pas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> J'aimerais bien passer à 768Mo de ram, mais je n'ai pas de barrette en PC100, celles en PC133 ne passent pas !



Il y a un blème, là, sur un Pismo, la PC133 passe, c'est la PC66 qui ne passe pas, et pour dépasser les 512 Mo, il te faut au moins une barrette de 133 (en PC100, le max c'est 256 Mo).

Le mien a deux barrettes de 512 Mo de PC133, aucun problème !








Ce sont les Lombards, normalement, qui ne supportent pas la PC133 (eux sont en PC66 de base)


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Avril 2013)

Je viens de regarder : C'est la barrette de 512Mo qui est morte. Sur le PowerBook, elle pose visiblement problème (écran noir), et sur l'iMac G4, elle est détectée comme une 256Mo.

Du coup, je me pose une question : Passer le PowerBook à 768Mo et l'iMac aussi ou laisser le PowerBook à 512Mo et l'iMac à 1Go ?


----------



## G4Cube (1 Mai 2013)

melaure a dit:


> J'aurais bien aimé trouvé une keylime mais trop rare.
> 
> Bon par contre je vois que tu es pas si loin de Lyon. Hop réquisitionné pour l'expo des 30 ans du Mac



Bonjour,
J'y reviens, et je voudrais savoir si ta proposition était sérieuse, pour l'expo ? si cela devait ce dérouler, comment cela ce passerait ?
Je n'est que 19 Ans, ( 20 en juillet ) et je n'est que mon code pour le moment, donc pas de permis..donc il faudra qu'on m'emmène, moi et mes Mac...ma famille ne peut pas..donc bon.

Voici mes Mac :

iMac 2011
Macbook Pro 2011
G4 Cube ( complet ) avec sa Notice ^^
4 iBook Palourde = Key-Lime-Orange-Indigo-Graphite 1er modèle-Graphite 466Mhz Special edition brillant
1 iMac G4 15"
1 iMac G4 17" 
1 iMac G4 20" ( je sais pas si je vais le garder....) !

..A Suivre..


----------



## melaure (1 Mai 2013)

C'est sympa, et j'ouvrirais un sujet plus tard dans l'année pour voir s'il y a des volontaires, mais je le note. Effectivement une lime et indigo ça le ferait bien, voir l'iMac G4.

Je te tiendrais au courant. Ce sera probablement octobre 2014 et sur une journée du WE.

Gilles



G4Cube a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'y reviens, et je voudrais savoir si ta proposition était sérieuse, pour l'expo ? si cela devait ce dérouler, comment cela ce passerait ?
> Je n'est que 19 Ans, ( 20 en juillet ) et je n'est que mon code pour le moment, donc pas de permis..donc il faudra qu'on m'emmène, moi et mes Mac...ma famille ne peut pas..donc bon.
> 
> ...


----------



## G4Cube (2 Mai 2013)

melaure a dit:


> C'est sympa, et j'ouvrirais un sujet plus tard dans l'année pour voir s'il y a des volontaires, mais je le note. Effectivement une lime et indigo ça le ferait bien, voir l'iMac G4.
> 
> Je te tiendrais au courant. Ce sera probablement octobre 2014 et sur une journée du WE.
> 
> Gilles



Bonjour,

Ok sa Marche !! Je note Octobre 2014 

A+


----------



## johndu13 (25 Septembre 2013)

bonjour 

juste une question , a ce jour , que proposez vous de mieux comme upgrade pour l'imac g4 ?


augmmentez la ram a 2 giga 

changer par un graveur dvd 

mettre un disque dur /ssd ?


quels sont les avancées ?

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> juste une question , a ce jour , que proposez vous de mieux comme upgrade pour l'imac g4 ?
> 
> ...



L'iMac G4, rien ne le transformera en machine de course, en dehors de son aspect "collector", il ne présente plus guère d'intérêt sauf à n'avoir que des besoins très modestes en informatique.

Donc, en ce qui me concerne, je garde précieusement le mien, mais n'investirais pas un kopek pour tenter de l'améliorer.


----------



## CBi (25 Septembre 2013)

Assez d'accord sur le fond, ensuite ça dépend des besoins qu'on peut avoir =

- le changement de disque dur peut être intéressant pour utiliser la bête comme machine de sauvegarde. Un iMac PPC reste aussi une machine parfaite pour conserver sa bibliothèque musicale, et l'écouter avec les très valables hauts-parleurs ronds.
Par contre, mettre un SSD n'apporte que peu de chose (j'ai testé).

- le lecteur de DVD = qui grave encore beaucoup de DVD de nos jours ?

- maximiser la RAM = toujours une bonne solution, qui va apporter un plus même pour un usage limité de type consultation mails et web.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2013)

CBi a dit:


> - maximiser la RAM = toujours une bonne solution, qui va apporter un plus même pour un usage limité de type consultation mails et web.



Pas franchement : l'iMac G4 de la maison (15 pouces "USB2" à 1 Ghz), sous Leopard, avait 768 Mo de Ram. Ayant récupéré une barrette de 1 Go, j'ai remplacé sa barrette de 256 Mo par celle ci, le passant à 1,5 Go, et force m'est de constater qu'en utilisation courante, ça n'a guère amélioré les choses, sauf les rares fois où ma fille se sert de Photoshop, où là, on voit moins souvent tourner la roue chromatique.

Donc, si j'avais du acheter cette barrette supplémentaire, ça n'en aurait pas valu le coup !


----------



## johndu13 (25 Septembre 2013)

barrette  meme vitesse ? meme marque ?

bonne latence ?


pour le graveur j'avoue 

apres mettre un disque dur plus véloce c'est presque impossible au vue des ssd 
on ne trouve plus grand chose en ide


----------



## CBi (26 Septembre 2013)

Sur OWC, mon fournisseur habituel (publicité gratuite !), on trouve, à des prix pas ruineux = 

- 35&#8364; pour maximiser la mémoire (ici pour le modèle 1.25GHz)
- 60&#8364; pour un disque dur 400Gb  (pour un SSD c'est plus cher).

Par contre l'offre dispo confirme l'opinion générale sur le graveur = il n'y en a plus de dispo. sur ce site 

On peut choisir (ce que j'ai fait sur un de mes Tournesols) de le remplacer par un deuxième disque dur, ou si on a vraiment besoin d'un lecteur / graveur, d'installer un modèle "flat" de mac mini en utilisant un petit convertisseur vers le format de prise IDE = ce que j'ai fait sur mon Cube G4, fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2013)

johndu13 a dit:


> barrette  meme vitesse ? meme marque ?
> 
> bonne latence ?



Les barrettes n'ont pas de vitesse propre, juste une certification, la vitesse maximale à laquelle le constructeur garantit leur bon fonctionnement, mais la fréquence d'emploi de la mémoire est déterminée par le bus mémoire de la carte mère !

Par ailleurs, une barrette posant un problème de performance aurait ralentit le Mac, ce qui n'a pas été le cas, simplement, en utilisation courante, l'augmentation de la quantité de mémoire n'a rien amélioré, ce qui est simplement l'indication qu'avec les 768 Mo dont il disposait précédemment, le Mac ne faisait que très peu appel à la mémoire virtuelle.

L'augmentation de performance générée par une augmentation de la Ram ne tient uniquement qu'à la diminution du recours à la dite mémoire virtuelle, donc, si avec une quantité de Ram donnée, tu y fais peu ou pas appel, augmenter la Ram n'apporte pas de gain de performance !


----------



## CBi (29 Novembre 2013)

Une nouvelle intervention sur mon iMac G4 1.25 GHz, une nouvelle fois finalement plutôt facile (20 vis à enlever et à remettre, 2 connecteurs et 2 nappes à débrancher et rebrancher) =

victime du "condensateur défectueux", ma machine refusait de se rallumer après avoir débranchée, d'abord pendant quelques heures, puis une semaine,... et cette fois-ci je n'ai plus eu la patience d'attendre, donc commande d'un "power supply" de rechange pour quelques dizaines de piastres (c'est quand même super eBay pour trouver ce genre d'article !) = il vient se placer de part et d'autre du disque dur, vissé contre les parois de la demi-sphère.





Il faut être juste prudent à la commande à ne pas se tromper= comme d'habitude, les pièces pour les iMac G4 800MHz et antérieurs ne sont pas les mêmes (connecteur vers la carte mère) que les pièces pour G4 1.25MHz, la difficulté venant du cas des 1GHz = ancien ou nouveau ?


C'est reparti pour un tour 

Tiens au passage, je note sur MacTracker que ma machine (17-inch 1.25GHz superdrive), qui fête ses 10 ans en décembre, était vendue $1799 aux USA à son lancement, soit exactement le prix d'un iMac 27-inch 3.2GHz de 2013.
Mais du fait de l'inflation, il faut appliquer un ratio 1,27 sur la valeur du dollar en 10 ans = mon iMac G4 était donc vendu l'équivalent de $2284, en dollars de 2013.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Une nouvelle intervention sur mon iMac G4 1.25 GHz, une nouvelle fois finalement plutôt facile (20 vis à enlever et à remettre, 2 connecteurs et 2 nappes à débrancher et rebrancher)



Il manque un truc essentiel, là, dans ton descriptif : nettoyage, puis application de pâte thermique neuve sur les deux surfaces de contact du caloduc &#8230; Tu n'as pas oublié, j'espère, faute de quoi, dans les semaines/mois qui viennent, c'est une carte mère, que tu vas devoir chercher sur la bay !


----------



## CBi (29 Novembre 2013)

Tout à fait = j'ai supposé, par fainéantise, que les lecteurs de ce fil ont suivi les 640 et quelques posts précédents, et en sont comme moi à la 4ème ou 5ème ouverture de la bête


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Tout à fait = j'ai supposé, par fainéantise, que les lecteurs de ce fil ont suivi les 640 et quelques posts précédents, et en sont comme moi à la 4ème ou 5ème ouverture de la bête



Bah évidement, comme nous, ils ont démonté des pelletées


----------



## Invité (29 Novembre 2013)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> &#8230;Il faut être juste prudent à la commande à ne pas se tromper= comme d'habitude, les pièces pour les iMac G4 800MHz et antérieurs ne sont pas les mêmes (connecteur vers la carte mère) que les pièces pour G4 1.25MHz, la difficulté venant du cas des 1GHz = ancien ou nouveau ?&#8230;



Content pour toi.
Perso, j'avais merdé en commandant mon alim&#8230;


----------



## CBi (11 Décembre 2013)

L'ultime upgrade pour un Tournesol = le modèle 20 pouces Macintel Ivy Bridge de Dremel Junkie.

Je ferai peut-être ça avec le mien... quand je serai à la retraite = c'est pas demain la veille, mais qu'est-ce que ça fait envie !


----------



## tomak (21 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Sur ce tournesol, j'utilise .Mac OS X 10.5.8 et ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## ggkameleon (24 Avril 2014)

Slt, moi j'ai tjrs mon vieux powermac G4 1.5 mhz (upgrade) 1.5 go de Ram et DD 7200 300 go sans oublier l'utilitaire pour tiger qui s'arrêtte à 100 go je crois pour ainsi partitionner ton DD j'ai également changé de carte vide pour ati radeon 9600 pro 128 mb et carte usb 2.0 pour finir carte son delta 44... Bref gonflé à bloc..

Je dois dire que ça à bien boosté ma machine mais je ne crois pas que l ejeux en vaut la chandèle ? 300 voir 400 $ pour le gain gagné :-( 
A ce prix là tu peux trouver un mac mini coreduo je pense en cherchant bien puis un écran on en à tjrs un dans un placard au pire pour faire de la vidéo ou photo un vieux cathodique écran plat pour 50$ avec une qualité irréprochable. 

Bon moi je l'est gardé puisqu'il à une valeur sentimentale mais franchement à côté de mon mini core2duo il n'y à pas photo sans jeux de mot et j'ai hâte d'avoir un mini i7 ;-) pour le prix  à 629$ tu as un core i5
à méditer !!!


----------



## CBi (25 Avril 2014)

ggkameleon a dit:


> Slt, moi j'ai tjrs mon vieux powermac G4 1.5 mhz (upgrade) 1.5 go de Ram et DD 7200 300 go sans oublier l'utilitaire pour tiger qui s'arrêtte à 100 go je crois pour ainsi partitionner ton DD j'ai également changé de carte vide pour ati radeon 9600 pro 128 mb et carte usb 2.0 pour finir carte son delta 44... Bref gonflé à bloc..



Bravo mais venir parler de Powermac G4 "gonflé à bloc" dans un fil consacré au Tournesol, c'est un peu comme vanter les "24 heures du Mans camion" sur le site des Mille Miglia, non ? 

Sauf si c'est un Cube, évidemment.


----------



## Tourneciel (21 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir ! J'ai toujours aimé l'aspect de cette relique ! Je trouves son design simplement fabuleux ! J'ai fait une folie, j'ai vendu mon dell inspiron core i7 NVIdea 2,5 Gb DDR5 4 Gb ram pour acquérir (avec un partie des sous de la revente je vous rassure) un tournesol ! ! !

Seulement voilà, je l'ai reçu, il n'ouvrait aucune page web correctement, youtube fallait oublier carrément et gmail ouvert avec safari 2.0 en lite.

Maintenant j'ai fait quelques mises à jours et suis allé rechercher des applications ancestrales (mozilla pour ppc par exemple) et fait les rares mises à jours encore dispo sur les serveurs apple pour cette bécane.

Elle roule nettement mieux, mais c'est toujours loin d'être une rolls, ni même une twingo, ou avec les 4 pneus crevés peut être 

Config :

800 mhz ppc g4
768 Mb ram ... en sdram ...
Disque dur de 50 Gb (je l'entends agoniser, erreurs de lectures, marteau piqueur, burin ... on dirait qu'il y'a tout sauf un disque dur.)

Mauvaise gestion flash (lecture playlist youtube impossible)
Trois minutes pour ouvrir Open Office
Incompatible avec certains plugin de certains sites (mais la pub marche dans tout les cas, dingue non ?)

Ou puis je trouver de la ram compatible ?
Changer le proco, est-ce possible ? Meme socle pour mon 800 et un 1,25 ???
Je peux mettre n'importe quel HD IDE ? Ou y'a t-il encore un mouchard sur les HD Apple pour ne les remplacers que par les leurs ???

Quel lecteur DVD choisir ? Je n'ai qu'un cdrom ! ! ! ! !

Merci les amis.  Ha et je suis pret à mettre 200 eur dans ce projet.


----------



## Invité (21 Mai 2014)

Salut, et bienvenue
Pour la Ram, il te manque juste 256Mo pour être au taquet. Tu as une barrette de 512 et une de 256; Au mieux tu peux mettre 2*512.
C'est certainement la barrette de l'intérieur qui est en 256Mo, donc prévoir le démontage et la pâte thermique pour après.
Ca devrait être une bonne idée de la remplacer et de nettoyer le ventilo de toutes façons.

Pour le disque dur, pas de mouchard, mais tu seras limité en taille si c'est le premier modèle de cet iMac.
source OWC : http://eshop.macsales.com/Descriptions/specs/Framework.cfm?page=imacg4.html

Edit

heu nan, c'est là que j'ai vu la limite des 128Go : http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/SSDMXLE480/


----------



## CBi (8 Février 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Pour le disque dur, pas de mouchard, mais tu seras limité en taille si c'est le premier modèle de cet iMac.
> source OWC



La limite des 128Go est facile à contourner grâce à un petit software qui vaut bien les 25$ demandés = http://www.speedtools2.com/ATA6.html

Il est aussi possible d'obtenir le même résultat gratuitement en mettant les mains dans le cambouis, si on tourne sous Léopard.


----------



## GnuLinux (8 Mars 2015)

Bonjour
a la fin de la semaine prochaine je tente le disque dur 3,5 sata dans le Imac G4 20 , je posterai les photos ici .
petite photo d'écran de ce matin
http://upandpost.com/image/full/3/7c21459410957ae41e8e8e86a51507b.jpg


----------



## GnuLinux (14 Mars 2015)

montage réussi mais difficile , je ne le conseille pas .
j'ai installer ca http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B000OGX5AM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B000OGX5AM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0049ESNRA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B008968L6M?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00





comme ca ne rentre pas j'ai était obliger de pousser le disque a fond a droite , j'ai utilisé du plastofix a 300 gr (trouver  a carrefour ) ne pas prendre plus de 300 gr , j'ai du faire des essai avant de trouver la bonne place et j'ai eu bcp de mal a enlever le disque dur ( 4 bouts de plastofix en bas et 4 sur les bords en haut , ainsi il bouge plus et en plus cela fait office d'anti-vibration




voila le disque décaler a droite 




comme ca ne passe tjr pas il faut plier la fiche d'alimentation et après ça rentre




après mon 1ere remontage le  disque dur n'est pas reconnu , j'ai trouvé d'ou cela venait , il faut mettre un morceau de carton fin plier en deux entre le disque dur et l'adaptateur ata/sata , je n'ai pas pris de photo mais c'est ici 








j'ai choisi ce disque car il est garanti 5 ans et qu'il est prévu pour durer .

le peu que j'ai tester , l'imac boot tres vite ( entre 8 et 9s ) , dans le jeu myst 4 je n'ai plus d'ecran figer et de ralentissement , je peut courir entre les ecran  , pour mes dossier avec des milliers de photos tout s'affiche d'un coup maintenant 
(le disque dur est silencieux je ne l'entend pas du tout )

ps: pour les fautes d'orthographes il doit y en avoir bcp je sait


----------



## CBi (14 Mars 2015)

Joli !


----------



## CBi (12 Décembre 2015)

Dernier avatar de ce fil commencé il y a bientôt 9 ans = je me suis fait prendre au bug qui fait que Mac OS ne démarre plus quand le volume de démarrage est plein... = impossible de reprendre la main sur mon SSD de 60Go, que j'ai donc finalement sorti de la machine et remplacé par un lecteur de DVD plus conforme aux specs d'origine. Les performances ne souffrent pas vraiment, ce qui confirme mon impression initiale = pas d'intérêt à monter un SSD sur un Mac G4 (sauf sur un Cube, si on veut obtenir une machine parfaitement silencieuse). 

Au passage, je note que l'ouverture-fermeture de la demi-boule, faite avec tant de précautions la première fois, m'a pris cette fois quelques dizaines de minutes: l'expérience ... 
Et que la pate thermique Arctic Silver 5 achetée il y a 9 ans est toujours valable. Il faut vraiment en mettre très peu = après ce qui doit être mon 7ème ou 8ème remontage, il en reste encore dans la seringue pourtant minuscule.


----------



## Invité (12 Décembre 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Dernier avatar de ce fil commencé il y a bientôt 9 ans = je me suis fait prendre au bug qui fait que Mac OS ne démarre plus quand le volume de démarrage est plein... = impossible de reprendre la main sur mon SSD de 60Go, que j'ai donc finalement sorti de la machine et remplacé par un lecteur de DVD plus conforme aux specs d'origine. Les performances ne souffrent pas vraiment, ce qui confirme mon impression initiale = pas d'intérêt à monter un SSD sur un Mac G4 (sauf sur un Cube, si on veut obtenir une machine parfaitement silencieuse).
> 
> Au passage, je note que l'ouverture-fermeture de la demi-boule, faite avec tant de précautions la première fois, m'a pris cette fois quelques dizaines de minutes: l'expérience ...
> Et que la pate thermique Arctic Silver 5 achetée il y a 9 ans est toujours valable. Il faut vraiment en mettre très peu = après ce qui doit être mon 7ème ou 8ème remontage, il en reste encore dans la seringue pourtant minuscule.



Quand j'étais en plein dans les soucis d'alim du mien, c'est vrai que le démontage/remontage va bien plus vite… 

Moi aussi j'ai toujours la même seringue depuis un bon moment et il en reste encore après avoir traité, l'iMacG4 quelques fois, plusieurs MB et un Mac Mini Unibody deux fois.


----------

